# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/23/13



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Triple H cemented his legacy as a WWE Superstar by taking on some of the toughest competitors of all time, including The Undertaker. There’s no doubt he’s WWE Hall of Fame-bound. But now The Cerebral Assassin is looking to make a name for himself in another arena — the boardroom of a billion dollar public company. However, some of WWE’s Superstars aren’t taking too well to his management style. Here are five reasons to catch Monday’s Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_














> _*When Raw rolls into Chicago, hometown boy CM Punk will no doubt be looking for some retribution. With Paul Heyman finally in Punk’s clutches at Night of Champions, Ryback interrupted Punk’s cathartic thrashing of his former best friend. With Ryback and Heyman now buddies, will The Straight Edge Superstar have to get through the “Human Wrecking Ball” if he wants another chance at the ECW founder?*_














> _*A group of Superstars decided to take action last week on Raw and save Daniel Bryan from getting pummeled by Randy Orton and The Shield. The “active protest” did not sit well with COO Triple H, who lined up some fair and honest competition on SmackDown. But Michael Cole was quick to question just how fair the night was for some. Could the COO be soon faced with an all-out rebellion from some Superstars?*_














> _*Divas Champion AJ Lee declared that she will single-handedly defeat all of E!’s “Total Divas,” starting with Naomi on SmackDown. The spitfire Diva backed up her words by making Naomi tap out to the Black Widow, as third-generation Diva Natalya looked on from the announce table. Which Diva will AJ look to tangle with next?*_














> _*Randy Orton has shed his skin and revealed the dormant, sadistic side of WWE’s Apex Predator — as The Miz experienced firsthand on last week’s Raw. On SmackDown, The Viper issued a painful promise: He won’t just reclaim the WWE Championship at the first-ever WWE Battleground pay-per-view, but he’ll also massacre his opponent, Daniel Bryan, along the way.*_














> _*Triple H might not be on the top of some Superstars’ current favorite lists, but Rob Van Dam has to be thankful to some degree. On SmackDown, the COO offered the highflier another opportunity at Alberto Del Rio’s World Heavyweight Championship at WWE Battleground. But after the big news, Del Rio carried out a vicious sneak attack on his No. 1 contender. Will RVD be out for retribution this Monday on Raw? Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Question: where has :vince4 disappeared to? Will we find out on Raw?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he tells the commentators what to say in the back..he's in the gorilla room talking on his headset, he's at every show.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> he tells the commentators what to say in the back..he's in the gorilla room talking on his headset, he's at every show.


:lmao

fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I wonder what they're going to do with all the guys that helped Bryan last monday on Raw. What happened on Smackdown ain't enough my friends.

:trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> he tells the commentators what to say in the back..he's in the gorilla room talking on his headset, he's at every show.



Maybe he is a voice in Randy's head.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

It's all about the game :HHH


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

WE WANT CESARO!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> he tells the commentators what to say in the back..he's in the gorilla room talking on his headset, he's at every show.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

KING. said:


> Question: where has :vince4 disappeared to? Will we find out on Raw?


He won't show his face until he's had enough of HHH firing everyone.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

I just want to see Cesaro wrestle an important match and watch Punk do whatever. Other than that the show doesn't interest me.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Sonnen Says said:


> I just want to see Cesaro wrestle an important match and watch Punk do whatever. Other than that the show doesn't interest me.


Okay, Cesaro beats Punk in a "Winner gets to knock out Axel on a Pole" match and becomes the new IC champ :russo


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't wait until Shawn Michaels gets back....and Orton needs an earpiece during his promos so that he can remember lines .


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

This "unbiased arbiter" sort of character that HHH is going for now is a little confusing. First he went heel, then he went tween/neutral and what next? Will he retreat to natural state and return to full blown heel? All the way to face again? Best for business is good and all... but I don't know what to think about him. What's Steph gonna do now? Her husband's going all ambivalent and she's in full bitch mode. 

I just don't understand.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he mainly goes full on face when he's at meaningless ppvs like Night of Champions and Smackdown....


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to who Bryan will carry tonight

See AJ shit on another diva

The beginning of Steph's theme music makes me laugh no matter how much that bitch sucks


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not happy that they are throwing punk in another mid card feud with ryback. He doesn't deserve this at all.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not happy that they are throwing Punk in another mid card feud this time with Rybotch, he doesn't deserve this at all.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A Ryback/Paul Heyman live sex celebration would be best for business.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Philawallafox said:


> This "unbiased arbiter" sort of character that HHH is going for now is a little confusing. First he went heel, then he went tween/neutral and what next? Will he retreat to natural state and return to full blown heel? All the way to face again? Best for business is good and all... but I don't know what to think about him. What's Steph gonna do now? Her husband's going all ambivalent and she's in full bitch mode.
> 
> I just don't understand.


If the rumors of a WM match pitting the McMahon family against each other (HHH vs. Vince vs. Steph by way of proxy) then it makes perfect sense. If Steph is going to be the all-out heel team, then Vince will likely have the faces while HHH may even just represent himself in the match in a tweener role. That said, he's a heel at the moment still.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Is RAW in D.C. next week?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat CM Punk pop in Chicago. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw in Chicago. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Raw in Chicago. :mark:


DAT CROWD :mark: :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am ready for Raw tonight. Chicago never upsets.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wonder if i should play some of GTA then start watching this at 2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cesaro/Punk in a fast paced 15 minute classic followed by a handshake in Chicago.

One can dream.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be trying to watch the show although I'm most likely be watching my Broncos beat the shit out of the Raiders tonight. Looking to see where the Bryan/Corporation angle goes and also CM GOAT in Chicago is going to be glorious as always.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No point in watching MNF since Manning will throw about 8 TDs against the Raiders. Hype for vicious Orton :mark: hoping for a punt tonight


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Crazy to realize that last time WWE was in Chicago,it was only 3 months ago, yet so much has changed.

Cena-Ryback(the main event of Payback) won't be appearing on Raw









Jericho(who competed at Payback against Punk) won't be appearing on Raw









Sheamus(who competed at preshow) won't be appearing on Raw









Orton/Bryan(who teamed up at Payback to face the Shield) are now feuding in the main event and Shield is on Ortons side


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Probably won't watch this live but Chicago's a lot fun.

I'll read the results and catch it later.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Chicago crowd was shit in Payback, don't deny it CM Punk marks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

xD7oom said:


> Chicago crowd was shit in Payback, don't deny it CM Punk marks.


Uh, no?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just realized the show is in Chicago tonight and now I'm 10x more pumped than what I was.

Even if this isn't a all around great show, the Chicago crowd will make it seem like it. Time for some smarky reactions.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Raw in Chicago? I was in Chicago all weekend. One of the best cities in the US and hopefully the crowd will be on point tonight. 

I am a huge old school fan that that stopped watching for damn near 12 years and started back up at Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania this year, and cannot believe how good the product has gotten. Compared to years past when Miz was main eventing as well as the Great Khalil etc. 

The Raw after Wrestlemania, the few Raws before Night of Champions, and a big handfull have others have been like Pay Per Views. Most recently, the story line has gotten very intresting with Triple H pulling out all the acting stops. Not only do they have a damn near monumental story line going with Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton(who is much more credible in this role), but they also have a deep Rhodes family story line going. Mix that with Dolph Ziggler for Ambrose, The Wyatt Family, CM Punk in Chicago, Rollins and Reigns being flat out fun to watch, FANDANGO dancing his way to the ring and leg dropping anything in site. Hell I don't mind watching Curtis Axel in the ring and it is hilarious when he gets the mic...hilariously bad. Heyman is of course one of the best managers in history so kind of interested to see what happens with Ryback... The Tag Team division is also on it's way up for the first time in a looong time. Basically I just see a lot of the old school in this new product and their character's and it is a very good thing.

I also really enjoyed the ending to Raw last week as well as the beginning. Triple H had to come out and deliver a great performance to make that whole story line believable. Playing replays on the big screen etc. 

Of course there are parts of the show I don't like. The Miz. Seeing him get his head smashed last week was gold. Not huge on PTP getting a big push right now I'd rather see more of the USO's but they had their run. Definitely don't care for the Divas division. AJ LEE I actually enjoy quite a bit because her theme song is awesome and she is pretty damn decent in the ring with an awesome finisher. Most importantly she is smoking hot and almost seems just like a regular bad ass chick.

Sorry for the long post I am just excited for Raw and have the day off work so I'm a little bored. I expect a good show like we have gotten most of the time recently. There have been some not so great ones sure....but lately IMO WWE is prime time tv and damn near must see TV when Bryan is on the stage. Sportscenter needs to get on the train. Guys like Bill Simmons have been making Daniel Bryan references on Twitter after he won the belt at NOC.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Chicago :mark:


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Crazy to realize that last time WWE was in Chicago,it was only 3 months ago, yet so much has changed.
> 
> Cena-Ryback(the main event of Payback) won't be appearing on Raw
> 
> ...



Very true. The Show has gotten much more fresh without these guys. Jericho is pretty fresh though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some heel's gonna diss the Bears and call them a fluke. I just wonder who? :lol


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

hyped for the chicago crowd and the inevitable punk pop :mark::mark: apparently their doing the 2k14 roster reveal tonight as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Chicago? Well, we've got a big Punk pop incoming. Looking forward to seeing what Punk has to say on Ryback and how they approach the Punk/Ryback feud this time around.

And of course, looking forward to seeing where The Corporation stuff goes after last week's awesome ending. 

Hopefully it's a great show. They've been consistently good for the past couple of months, so it should at least be good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

My Road to GTA V plus other stuff has pretty much distracted me from current WWE recently so it took me a while to realize Raw is on tonight... in Chicago no less. Excited to see where the Corporation stuff goes and hoping to see Orton destroy (preferably punt) some poor jobber.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Hyped for Raw, should be a great show. 

Also hyped for the 2K14 roster since they are announcing it on Raw.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm smelling a GOAT promo by CM and some major heat for Rybotch.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> I'm smelling a GOAT promo by CM and some major heat for Rybotch.


I think Ryback ain't gonna show up tonight.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> I think Ryback ain't gonna show up tonight.


yeah didn't someone make a thread saying he's not even gonna be in the country, he's gonna be in india for some reason. EDIT apparently some kind of competition to meet him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Should be a great show this week, being in Chicago always makes it more exciting, interested to see what happens with the Corporation storyline and Punk/Heyman.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I can't wait for the epic Heyman promo against the Chicago crowd.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys are gonna have to keep me filled in. I'll be watching God defeat the Raiders tonight, so I'll be missing Raw.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see :trips continue to do what's best for business and force everyone else to deal with it :trips2


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the "best for business" storyline is so funny, because Orton realistically sucks for business..that's why its a hilarious thing....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Imagine the pop Big Show would get if he knocked out Triple H. :show


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm heading there to the AllState Arena in a little bit :mark: :mark:

Can't wait gonna be my first WWE Show, hoping for something crazy to happen, maybe Cody & Goldust invade raw


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm heading there to the AllState Arena in a little bit :mark: :mark:
> 
> Can't wait gonna be my first WWE Show, hoping for something crazy to happen, maybe Cody & Goldust invade raw


So you missed MITB 2011? That must hurt.

Have a blast.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll probably record it and watch it later. Punk getting that Chicago pop will be nice but nothing else interests me. I always get bored in the fall, things won't usually pick up till about Rumble time. No expectations.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm heading there to the AllState Arena in a little bit :mark: :mark:
> 
> Can't wait gonna be my first WWE Show, hoping for something crazy to happen, maybe Cody & Goldust invade raw



Have fun! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AJ Lee takes a shot at the three stooges on twitter:



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee 1h
> #Raw tonight. Maybe I’ll defeat three women in the ring again. Or I can just defeat three men on commentary again.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Let's all hope that whoever AJ has a match with tonight, Natalya is NOT on commentary.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:trips2 Oh man, I'm gonna use this so much.

:HHH2 :HHH :trips :trips2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SonoShion said:


> So you missed MITB 2011? That must hurt.
> 
> Have a blast.


Yes it fucking did


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Going to be a great Raw..Bryan and Punk are going to get the biggest pops of the night.....Also, Bryan and Dolph are lucky dogs for having the most good looking and most awesome girlfriends in Brie and AJ....I feel bad for John Cena, his girlfriend is going to bleed his bank account dry. All golddiggers do.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Going to be a great Raw..Bryan and Punk are going to get the biggest pops of the night.....Also, Bryan and Dolph are lucky dogs for having the most good looking and most awesome girlfriends in Brie and AJ....I feel bad for John Cena, his girlfriend is going to bleed his bank account dry. All golddiggers do.


so aj is dating dolph in real life or do you mean kayfabe wise because they use to a while back ? just curious...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> so aj is dating dolph in real life or do you mean kayfabe wise because they use to a while back ? just curious...


Not sure but I think they're dating in real life.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah they're dating in real life..Dolph also used to date Nikki Bella. so that's why him and Daniel Bryan are friends....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> Going to be a great Raw..Bryan and Punk are going to get the biggest pops of the night.....Also, Bryan and Dolph are lucky dogs for having the most good looking and most awesome girlfriends in Brie and AJ....I feel bad for John Cena, his girlfriend is going to bleed his bank account dry. All golddiggers do.


IF they were dating they aren't anymore (Ziggler & AJ Lee). Dolph is with some model right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are going to give the full roster of WWE 2k14 tonight as well


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if the McMahons truly think that having Orton as champion and the whole family headlining Wrestlemania is the best for business, then why don't they headline every other ppv too then, and fire all the other wrestlers that work for them? because its getting old them thinking that they have to rely on each other plus Triple H to get the best ratings and ppv buys..its a joke! why don't they start fresh and bring up the talent from NXT and stop making Cena and Orton and all the guys from the past as big time headliners. ? It just is stupid, they're so out of touch. and blaming the failings on Punk and Bryan is just fucking ridiculous, when theyr'e being paired with guys from the past, you can't grow a company further by staying in the past.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-0...he-discontent-of-the-wwe-locker-room-26150664

[


> *B]Maddox's curious tweet echoes the serious discontent of the WWE locker room*[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

ha ha Ryder "at least i'll be on the show" a little dig to management there....he hasnt' been used to being on TV that he let himself go a bit, has a bit of a belly.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> IF they were dating they aren't anymore (Ziggler & AJ Lee). Dolph is with some model right now.


Linkage?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

ryder really makes me laugh how all he ever seems to do is bitch about not being on tv, whining aint gonna help buddy.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryder sucks. no coincidence that the ratings of Smackdown go down once he's on the fucking show......


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I never got Ryder's appeal, his gimmick is stale and was too forced


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's funny how Ryder thinks he's funny. He should spend more of this time training to get better and stop bitching on twitter.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryder copied Robbie E from TNA, they have the same gimmick.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> BradMaddoxWWE
> Tonight @StephMcMahon and @TripleH intend to address some of the unrest in the locker room at the kickoff of #RAW


-


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> HEELZiggler
> im used to being punished for outshining the 'chosen' few @wwe superstars, maybe we can address that TONITE
> #RAW
> #ZigglersBetter


-


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> -


:ziggler3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

^ :HHH


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the WWE i bet pushes Ziggler back to the WHC simply because RVD is leaving, and Rhodes is in a program with the McMahons when he gets back....ADR will lose to RVD at Battleground and then Sandow cashes in, and RVD goes away for a few months, and Ziggler starts a program with Sandow..they have to, who else can they depend on as an over enough face?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H to kick off RAW :mark: Can't wait


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wonder what matches Bryan gets put in tonight...>man might we see Orton DDT Brie Bella? ohh lets go lol that would be intriguing for Battleground, and make it super personal, people will tune in for that shit.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> Ryder copied Robbie E from TNA, they have the same gimmick.


Ryder was doing that gimmick a year before Robbie E debuted in TNA.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

All of those tweets are making me even more interested in Raw tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KING. said:


> Question: where has :vince4 disappeared to? Will we find out on Raw?


Triple H will rip off his face and reveal he was Vince all along.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm expecting to see some sort of segment with Orton and Brie Bella. It was too much to be a coincidence last week when Stephanie reminding Orton of what he did to her and then they acknowledge Brie and Bryan's relationship on TV for the first time on the same night. 

With a 1am start here in the UK I'll try and catch the first hour and see how things are panning out before deciding staying up for the duration.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> Let's all hope that whoever AJ has a match with tonight, Natalya is NOT on commentary.


Dammit man don't jinx it!!



AyrshireBlue said:


> I'm expecting to see some sort of segment with Orton and Brie Bella. It was too much to be a coincidence last week when Stephanie reminding Orton of what he did to her and then they acknowledge Brie and Bryan's relationship on TV for the first time on the same night.


I had NOT arrived at that conclusion yet. I love the idea, am utterly sold on it, and will now be dissappointed if it does not happen. LOL.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Ryder copied Robbie E from TNA, they have the same gimmick.


That's not true at all. Ryder debuted with his gimmick 7 months before Jersey Shore aired on TV. He was doing all the now stereotypical guido things long before it was somewhat noticeable or popular in the mainstream.

Fast forward a couple years later and Robbie E just copied everything, in terrible fashion. While Ryder's character was never full blown douchebag guido, Robbie's was. So you're pretty wrong on both cases.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hoping for segment where Show has to KO punch every guy who jumped the shield last week


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JY57 said:


> -


Ziggler's losing tonight again then.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the first show in Chicago that Ill miss live in person in 4 yrs. please Chicago ditch the Goldberg chant. Don't do the chanting of the announcers. Be original. Give us something different. I'll take a maybe chant or a thank you cena(for not being there)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Never realised Adrian Neville was from England, he won't get very far in WWE then


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/WHXsr



> VINCE MCMAHON RETURNING TO TV TONIGHT
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-09-23 19:29:58
> 
> Vince McMahon will appear on Raw for the first time since before Summerslam, joining Triple H to address the locker room revolt that took place on last week's episode of Raw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

chicago give us WE WANT ANGLE chants!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:vince and :trips2 :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Vince :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Buzzing for the start now :mark


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dis gonna be good


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Chicago? I'm watching.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chicago crowd better give Vince a great pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is vince going to fire HHH from COO then they will fight over control over the WWE?>


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Coincidence that Vince and Barrett came off TV at the same time, maybe they'll return together?

#[email protected]


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/WHXsr


:vince5 = ratings


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Motherfucking Punk coming back to Chi Town!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> is vince going to fire HHH from COO then they will fight over control over the WWE?>



I believe the main story line from here on out to Mania is a MacMahon "power struggle" soooo you could be right?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ I really don't think this storyline will happen early.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Great ending to last week's episode so hopefully the Hollywood writers can capitalize on it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

They can't bury Punk in Chicago tonight, can they?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> ^ I really don't think this storyline will happen early.


I don't want this storyline (HHH vs Vince) happening at all


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

INB4 Mr Kennedy.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LETS GO BROS!!! :hayley1


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYMAN or we riot!

Ryman: The most captivating love story ever told.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince will reveal himself as The Higher Power.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lets all pretend we know this guy.

RIP.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R.I.P Angelo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa, 99 years old. Tough old bastard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lets all pretend we know this guy.
> 
> RIP.


And then after that someone complains why they didn't do that for Umaga and Test.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to WWE Best for Business bought to you by The King of Kings, Triple H!!! :HHH2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rest in peace. Guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vacant is the best champion in the world I mark for him so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT RECAP TO OPEN THE SHOW


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Soo are we gonna mention that Randy abandoned the Shield in the ring last week?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

On the look out for a Todd 3:16 sign.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jobbers. Jobbers everywhere.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT . I'M HEARING FREAKIN SPANISH


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Let's do this lads :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

10 guys are gonna get fired, Mr. Spaceley style!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

A wild Zack Ryder appears!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that the new job squad


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So pumped for tonight's show! Tonight's should be an excellent crowd! :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

The Shield is guarding the ring again, my body is ready.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ryder looks huge.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Owner of WWE?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

You're all FIIIIRED :vince5


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Thought Vince was the owner?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Different HHH THEME?????!?!?!??!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait what owner?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Zack Ryder is getting so much tv time. He isn't facing catering this week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

It's so weird that Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel are apart of this group.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder looks like he's in front of a firing squad.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Jobbers, jobbers everywhere.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait...owner? Did I miss something?

And The Game music? What happened to King of Kings?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Steph pregnant again? That's a very matronly dress.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Vince comes out tonight and goes ham!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do they switch themes every week for HHH?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Owners? Da fuck?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol at Steph's smile.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Walkout Part 2: electric boogaloo


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Steph is the owner?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Zach Ryder opening RAW.

"Mom, I made it."


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Awwwhhh. No King of Kings theme. It suits him better in a non wrestling role.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They're all getting fired lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H and Stephanie coming out together, DAT power couple.

:lmao at Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel in a opening segment on RAW.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Power couple is here


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Zack Ryder push alert.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aw man, I was expecting trips to walk down the ramp with the belt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Crowd is waiting for Punk haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes the king of kings is here you all better stand for this man


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Not King of Kings music...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Justin Gabriel is threatening to leave. HHH better be scared.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

HHH :mark:

The Game theme :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph looks.....frumpy.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

CM Punk's hometown tonight :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> 10 guys are gonna get fired, Mr. Spaceley style!


A+ reference, sir. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zack Ryder about cry tears of joy that he's on RAW for the 2nd straight week!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE wrestlers should just start a union


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't like the way Steph is dressed


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Stephanie and Triple H goin for dos cheap pops!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omg. This is the first time they've both came out to that music together in years.

Memories.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Steph has broader shoulders than Hunter. Dayum!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw is in Chicago tonight? Awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you! :lol


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Sometimes I just don't know whose side the Corporation is on..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH/Steph be trolling!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stephanie trollin. :lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Did anyone else see Ambrose smirk at Stephanie?

She is going to cheat on Triple H with Ambrose. Not really but that would be interesting.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stephanie got on a Sunday school dress...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Trips and Steph sucking on the entire locker room :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

RVD MIC TIME:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

dat brass ring :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Calling Them a bunch pussies before last week :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dude!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Don't like the way Steph is dressed


yeah, she's wearing way too much


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well deserved What chants, so far, this sucks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Out of everyone on that stage, RVD talks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


> Why do they switch themes every week for HHH?


I was thinking they would use his Bow Down to the Game theme.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RVD sounds coked out of his mind.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RVD be all like "Hey man, be cool"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

please don't let RVD speak anymore tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RVD is awful on the mic DUDE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH tells no lies.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Dude..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Zack ryder should be the face of the WWE...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Woo Woo :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol poor r-truth


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

RVD is GOAT on the mic.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Zach Ryder face of WWE? 

:ti


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cuz he's black.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ziggler should fight for himself, screw Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trolling like motherfuckers :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn R-truth and Ryder buried


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*HHH's condescending tone of voice itself just buries whomever he is talking to *


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie with that epic shovel :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao R-Truth the face of WWE.

"Woo, Woo, Zack Ryder."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember when R-Truth had a WWE Title shot. Those were dark times.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Triple H playing the calculating Heel Boss better than we've seen in years. :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Bitch it was Truth vs. Cena and he got buried by little Jimmy.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Steph be trollin R-Truth & Ryder :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Remember when people sai Ryder woud actually be the face of WWE? :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't ruin RVD's high, Trips and Steph.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH throwing the shield under the bus


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WOO WOO LOL :hayley2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

stephanie needs to stop it with these business suits. wear something revealing or get outta there. o, and lol @ ryder.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Zack Ryder as WWE Champion :yes




:troll


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUSTRATION.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Zack Ryder as the face of the WWE? :lmao I needed that laugh.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

HHH can sense the fus-tration


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuhstration???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

lolwut is this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fustration.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi looking like that good Godiva chocolate.

Ambrose with the screw face. They are so turning on them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ambrose's expression is like " Is this dude serious?"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Throwing the SHIELD under the bus? Reigns is like _Did this motherfucker just say what I think he just said?_

:ti


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ being able to keep a straight face while saying Ryder could be the face of the company.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Zack Ryder wrestling tonight. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Internet's being crap -- what happened between when RVD started speaking and now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its FRUSTRATION Hunter, not FUS-stration.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I remember when R-Truth had a WWE Title shot. Those were dark times.


Dark times, but R-Truth did a great job as a heel.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blaming The Shield? Where is this going?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I remember when R-Truth had a WWE Title shot. Those were dark times.


I thought it was great times, Truth was hilarious and at the best he's ever been in his career at the time when he was feuding with Cena for the belt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't we just do this shit on smackdown?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just noticed this, but Dolph is doing a JoMo: Gets embraced by the IWC, turns face, gets teased with title matches which he sadly never wins and lastly, he grows out facial hair. Hopefully he doesn't fulfill the final requirement: Get written off TV and then leave the company. :\


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH Tollin' :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. They aren't being subtle at all :lmao
Wigs bout to get snatched...or Ambrose will cut someone.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fucking sick of the DB/Shield combination matches.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WTF is this?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This is terrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wasn't it like Cena/Orton vs 12 guys once?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH & Steph sowin' them seeds.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We've had the entire roster vs John Cena and HBK (and they won) but the first ever 11 on 3 handicap match! First ever!! Once in a lifetime!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

First ever 11 on 3 handicap match? Ermahgerd, that'll pull in the viewers.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Zack Ryder in the main event of RAW?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

R-Truth doesn't deserve to be on Raw anymore


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Hunter, dude, its like, totally not gnarly. You get it bro? Like, mondo not cool. Maximum lack of radical-ness, chief.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RVD vs Orton again...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at the "HERE CAUSE CENA ISN'T" sign in the crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

cm punk chants!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone but RVD


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

11 v 3? lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

They want CM Punk


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I can get behind Dolph Ziggler vs. Randy Orton. WWE APP mention.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They had to throw in a WWE App download mention


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is almost the same type of match that HHH got mad at Vickie for booking on Smackdown.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Booing the app :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM BOOS TO THE WWE APP.

:trips2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Niccas booing the fucking App. :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL so hard at the app plug

jesus they have no shame


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Booing the WWE App. Gotta love Chicago


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

What a clusterfuck


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Steph and HHH are doing such a great job.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Crowd don't like that app.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Best for Business, y'all.*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Best for Business :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol they booed the app. I love this crowd already.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Crowd voicing their dis-app-roval. Cheers, g'night.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Steph is stealing Cole's lines, butch bitch. Vintage Steph :cole1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD ftw. Don't mind Ziggler being on the receiving end of a beating at the hands of the Legend Ki- I mean Viper, though.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This segment didn't just fall flat.

It fell off a 1000 ft cliff.

Terrible.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm almost certain Kingston is going to get eliminated during that match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Download the app!!BOOOOOOOOO LOL :hayley3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips and Steph will throw anyone to the wolves

No new friends
No new friends
No new friends
No No No

:drake1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

"Here cause Cena isn't" sign :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Steph is so sexy....just dayum.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

11 vs 3. Ryder, Usos, Truth, Gabriel and PTP to be swept aside easily


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Steph pushing the WWE App

Because that's what's best for business

:HHH2


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Well that segment was pretty painful!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Such a hollow fucking roster. Got damn.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Palrus... god damn... if Lawler calls him that one more time... 


... I'll do nothing but maybe throw out a complaint on here.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Umm aren't the odds against The Shield?

Man I can smell that turn coming :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant Jerry Laweler call people by their right names and stop with the name calling when talking about them. UGH he is so annoying


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE App getting booed

This was horrible. I get that this was supposed to be about turning the babyface mid-carders against Bryan, but it was so clunky. Steph kept talking over anytime the crowd tried to start chants. ho hum ho hum


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'm almost certain Kingston is going to get eliminated during that match.


Half those dudes are going to get eliminated if not walk out of DB.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

The app best heel in WWE


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

WWE APP HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I remember when R-Truth had a WWE Title shot. Those were dark times.


Pepperidge Farm remembers...

That opening segment was hella weak.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HHH tells no lies.


*NEVUH!*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cycloneon said:


> I'll just leave this here...


greatest Randy Orton/John Cena match ever imo


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ambrose is not happy with Triple H.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE App got more heat than ADR.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so far the biggest heat of the night, the WWE APP ha


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao The WWE App has more heat than Del Rio.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

An R-Truth heel turn would be nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I remember when R-Truth had a WWE Title shot. Those were dark times.


A guy who's as black as the ace of spades and has a heel run towards the WWE Title = "Dark times"?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Steph's voice sounds like a 13 year old boy going through puberty


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This segment didn't just fall flat.
> 
> It fell off a 1000 ft cliff.
> 
> Terrible.


No TNA mark should be in here talking about segments going bad :lol
unk2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Confused about the opening but i expect something to happen. They can't put the Shield in a position to get destroyed can they?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wrestlemania XXX main event - WWE Championship - WWE APP vs. Vacant. Book it!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> WWE APP HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I voted for R Truth. What

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Del Rio vs Kofi coming up next.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE App got more heat than ADR.


Damn ain't that the truth. WWE App should be WHC right now.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

The WWE APP v Vacant in the main event of Battleground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield on the wrong side of that :buried tonight.

:trips2


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This will end up Bryan, Ziggler, RVD vs The Shield after everyone else is eliminated with minimal fuss. 

Odds stacked against The Shield. Early seeds planted for a face turn!? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Del Rio vs Kofi coming up next.


Finally something fresh.

:argh:


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Well I sure missed alot :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i voted for Ziggler.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

PTP vs The Wyatts...


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess punk isn't gonna join the storyline then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Kofi is going to wrestle twice?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao The WWE App has more heat than Del Rio.


As if that's a feat. ANYONE gets more heat than ADR.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Kingston going up against Del Rio...they really give no shits at all about the WHC.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kofi taking on Del Rio? Nice way to kick off the show. :jay


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

They pushing the hell out of the app tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RVD gonna win the poll...but I'd rather it was Ziggler.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We should all vote for r-truth for the lols :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Confused about the opening but i expect something to happen. They can't put the Shield in a position to get destroyed can they?


Actually The Shield has 11 matches and each opponent only has one. The odds are not in The Shield's favour.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Go and fuck off with the app


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That was an awkward opening segment..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

App app app app app app app app app app app app app app app app app app app app


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I already lost count on how many times the WWE App has been mentioned. :lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

drinking game
every time they talk about the app
we blow up a day care 
maybe that will end this hell


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE APP..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

App getting more airtime within 20 minutes of the show :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

King with an Android

:lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

425,000 viewers just changed the channel.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Poor R-Truth.

If this was legit, he wouldn't get a single vote.



Fuck it, I'm bout to download that app.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like they're back on the APP bandwagon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

im pretty sure Cole was not holding up an iphone ha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

low ppv buys
gots to shell out our app every 5 minute


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fuck you app.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Voted for R-Truth.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

MOAR APP SHIT


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lok said:


> We should all vote for r-truth for the lols :lol


Yes! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ. If you already have a phone like that, you probably know how to fucking install a damn app. Shut the fuck up already. 

Geez.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No one gives a shit bout the WWE app


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Michael Cole channeling his inner Don West.*


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Do they actually earn shit if people download their stupid app? I'm sick of it


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

They're spending way too much time on advertising the app. :/


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Who doesn't know how to download a fucking app? fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh please, give us a fucking demonstration on how to download that app that I'd never use.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Can hear a pin drop during Del Rio's entrance! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Looks like they're back on the APP bandwagon.


Yeah its because Vince is here tonight, gotta pretend they give a crap


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Enough with the app shit, please.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks for showing me how to install an app! I needed that because I'm a complete fucking moron.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'CRICKETS LOLZ'


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The usual silence for ADR.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Del Rio vs Kofi #132y423445


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> No TNA mark should be in here talking about segments going bad :lol
> unk2


*Let alone AJ marks :lmao*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> drinking game
> every time they talk about the app
> we blow up a day care
> maybe that will end this hell


You trying to kill every last one of us aren't you


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Alberto De Really boring

god i cringe 100% of the time he's on my screen


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No matter what Del Rio does I just can't manage to give a fuck about him


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I think there's something wrong with my tv speakers. I couldn't hear crowd for a little bit. Wonder why? :delrio


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> You trying to kill every last one of us aren't you


:lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Del Rio Heat should be a new term.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Jesus christ. If you already have a phone like that, you probably know how to fucking install a damn app. Shut the fuck up already.
> 
> Geez.


WWE treating their fans like they're idiots while placing Michael Cole to be their representative on how to operate smartphones and other tech devices. :lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT credible world champion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole channeling his inner Don West.*


"And if you download the WWE App now you'll get a McGuire Rookie Card!"


Kofi giving Del Rio the same look I'm giving this match - Utter indifference.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

inb4 Randy Savage


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kofi and Del Rio to start off Raw....yeah got some fanfiction to finish read.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I sense random chants incoming.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Alberto De Really boring
> 
> god i cringe 100% of the time he's on my screen


i cringed when he was a face being the World champion, that's how bad he is


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can RVD take the title from Del Rio? 

It is amazing how little I care actually.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Just thinking, was Del Rio's last clean loss (to Punk) at Survivor Series 2 years ago?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The World Champion that no one gives a flying fuck about.

:mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Del Rio Heat should be a new term.


I say, what's cooler than being cool? Del Rio Heat.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

No Kofi. Just no.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow, thanks for showing me how to install an app! I needed that because I'm a complete fucking moron.


The WWE thinks the reason no one is downloading their crappy app is because we dont know how, not because we dont care


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Del Rio Heat should be a new term.


Del Rio Heat? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Can RVD take the title from Del Rio?
> 
> It is amazing how little I care actually.


WWE wouldn't allow it, because that's what people actually want


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I will mark out if R Truth wins the poll. Make it happen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

It says vote now but there is no voting option on my app....ummmm?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What I would consider really funny is if those babyfaces ALL get put in tough, grueling matches tonight by the Corporation, and then once the handicap match comes around they're all bruised up and shit.. giving the Shield an awesome advantage!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The World Champion that no one gives a flying fuck about.
> 
> :mark:


Fucking right.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm confused... Is Kingston still Jamaican?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

What's this app they keep talking about? They've never mentioned it before tonight it seems like...


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*I think Del Rio could sneak in a 435 day reign and no one would notice.*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Eduard Khil said:


> Just thinking, was Del Rio's last clean loss (to Punk) at Survivor Series 2 years ago?


No. He's lost plenty of times clean, recently. RVD and Christian off the top of my head...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Big show will help the shield later


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

When the hell did Kofi get tattoos on his back?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I voted for Ziggler because it will produce the best match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> What's this app they keep talking about? They've never mentioned it before tonight it seems like...


You're APPsolutely right.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can they just put the WHC on Kofi please? After the debacle that had been Del Rio's reign, the least poor Kofi deserves is a pity title win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> It says vote now but there is no voting option on my app....ummmm?


Heh, maybe someone should show WWE to create a functional app, rather than being so focused on showing people how to download it.

:HHH2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> No. He's lost plenty of times clean, recently. RVD and Christian off the top of my head...


yeah Christian which was 2 weeks before their match at Summerslam on Smackdown


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> It says vote now but there is no voting option on my app....ummmm?


:lol Oh you know they don't _really_ want our votes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry trying to be diplomatic while JBL just goes with the obvious answer.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kofi has tapped more times than Bing Crosby


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

theArtist said:


> I'm confused... Is Kingston still Jamaican?


No, just boring.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor Kofi, droppin dreads every week in the ring, time to get some new weave


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

theArtist said:


> I'm confused... Is Kingston still Jamaican?


Not since his Jamaican accent disappeared.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Don Carlos should change him name to Don Careless


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Viva del rio sign lol :hayley1


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Shit, Del Rio reminds me of a boring verison of Captain Vidal from Pan's Labryinth.*


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> Can they just put the WHC on Kofi please? After the debacle that had been Del Rio's reign, the least poor Kofi deserves is a pity title win.


Fuck no.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

theArtist said:


> I'm confused... Is Kingston still Jamaican?


No, Triple H outed him long ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> WWE wouldn't allow it, because that's what people actually want


We wants to see that pot head RVD as WHC, that would be just as bad as ADR. Ziggler or Punk should be WHC


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Del Rio is making me want to turn off Raw already. yawn.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Heh, maybe someone should show WWE to create a functional app, rather than being so focused on showing people how to download it.
> 
> :HHH2


You'd think, I can't find where to vote anywhere. I just got this phone last week....but you would think it would be easy to find where to vote


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Basically want Vince is doing to us


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ADR has devalued the World Title so much they could have Kofi beat him and it wouldn't look bad. In fact I would enjoy it. I mean for the belt to not just now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how Kofi used to have a Jamaican accent and how it has just disappeared into thin air.

:HHH2 :vince5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kill the crowd early with a little Del Rio. :clap :clap :clap WWE


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ADR vs Kofi = cure for insomnia.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*You know how in that one Spongebob episode Spongebob was bothering Squidward and kept asking him non-stop "Did you finish those errands?"

That's basically Cole and this damn app plugging. "Did you download the App yet?"*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

What'd I miss? Anybody got a quick summary?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I like how Kofi used to have a Jamaican accent and how it has just disappeared into thin air.
> 
> :HHH2 :vince5


Kinda like Zack Ryders career


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought Kofi might pay homage to Jushin Liger there with the fake handspring but I was wrong. Actually, Kofi Kingston could do himself a great service by studying Jushin Liger and picking up a little showmanship to enhance his in ring product. Kofi is dry as week old toast.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

We need some Ryman to save this match.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I wish WWE would have an app or something where I could watch what goes on during the commercial break that is only exclusive to the app and is never shown on tv or anything.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> ADR has devalued the World Title so much they could have Kofi beat him and it wouldn't look bad. In fact I would enjoy it. I mean for the belt to not just now.


It's not Del Rio who did that. It's the WWE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> We need some *Ryman* to save this match.


Don't know who that is.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Download the app but we'll still show you what happens anyway!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

ADR... What a way to start RAW


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

11 on 3? Sounds like a swerve in the making.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I like how Kofi used to have a Jamaican accent and how it has just disappeared into thin air.
> 
> :HHH2 :vince5


And don't forget Tensai's whole gimmick :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ADR is going to injury kofi so he cant make the 11 vs 3 match

It will probably just end up 3 vs 1


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> What'd I miss? Anybody got a quick summary?




Dat App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I wish WWE would have an app or something where I could watch what goes on during the commercial break that is only exclusive to the app and is never shown on tv or anything.


Yeah but how would we download such an imaginary thing onto our Ipad or Iphone? We'd need step by step instructions...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here comes the Randy Savage chants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> What'd I miss? Anybody got a quick summary?


The 10 guys that saved DB last week will be in an elimination handicap match vs. The Shield with DB as partner. HHH & Steph tried to sow dissension between them and DB.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *You know how in that one Spongebob episode Spongebob was bothering Squidward and kept asking him non-stop "Did you finish those errands?"
> 
> That's basically Cole and this damn app plugging. "Did you download the App yet?"*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Missed what happened during commercial because you don't have the app that we plug more than a Jehovah's Witness plugs the Watchtower? We'll show you what happened via the app, thus making your downloading of it useless, because fuck logic.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Don't know who that is.


slash shipping name of Ryback/Heyman


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Randy Savage just the new boring chant? lol. 

Nobody gives a fuck about Del Rio, ha ha.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> inb4 Randy Savage


:kobe3


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Randy Savage chant, right on time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not even paying attention to this match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Randy Savage chant for the 100th time this year.

I take it somebody's dressed as him in the crowd again.

DAT COLT CABANA CHANT. unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Colt Cabana chant


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Colt Cabana chants :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

This Colt Cabana chant.....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Colt Cabana?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol @ Colt Cabana chant.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols. Colt Cabana!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Randy Savage chant...so original.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Yeah but how would we download such an imaginary thing onto our Ipad or Iphone? We'd need step by step instructions...


*:cole3 "First, you get a phone..."*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Colt Cabana chant :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> I'm not even paying attention to this match.


Same here.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Was the crowd just chanting Randy Savage?

So they don't give a fuck about this match either?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> What'd I miss? Anybody got a quick summary?


You missed a run through of how to Download an app on a smart phone by a man who's birth date predates the discovery of electricity. :lawler


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the crowd is officially bored of this match along with the rest of us watching


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Colt Cabana chant! lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Birdo using the a rope aided version of the juji-gatame? Not bad. Crowd still doesn't give two shits, though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL, the random chanting have begun.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is Randy Savage just the new boring chant? lol.
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck about Del Rio, ha ha.


I would love to hear a random Randy Savage chant during a Cena promo.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Colt Cabana, now Ole Ole haha.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Kofi's not the only thing that can't quite get ADR over...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cabana will sell the fuck out of some shirts tomorrow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor Del Rio. Such a good worker yet no one cares.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Colt Cabana chant :mark:

And Ole chants now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It is a legitimate challenge to stay awake during a delrio segment or match


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This crowd is full with a bunch of tryhards.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

This is starting to piss me off, where do I go to vote on the app, I'm in the RAW section but NOTHING is coming up...you'd think they would explain where to go instead of how to download it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Chanting "Randy Savage" when your World Champion is in the ring :lol
Take notes Vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Was the crowd just chanting Randy Savage?
> 
> So they don't give a fuck about this match either?


What an insult to Savage.. :lol

I understand what you mean, though.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Random chants? Fuck it. Random posts! Long live the Animal, Batista!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

COLT CABANA! :clap

OLE! I hope El Generico is watching RAW with the orphans.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

COFFEE vs. DEL RICO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the crowd suddenly cares for some reason!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know if either of these guys had any sort of character, backstory, or real storyline going on right now or at sometime in there history maybe just maybe people would give a shit about the match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This match is 15 minutes too long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Colt Cabana is more over than Kofi and ADR combined and he is not even in the WWE


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kofi is very boring to watch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at Birdo hurting his own hand from that gunshot-sounding kick.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Dog said:


>




The most ironic meme ever fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Love Randy Savage as much as anyone but hate the fact his name is being used by the audience to show they're not into the match. And to be honest the match isn't bad at all. Hope this crowd doesn't shit on everything but the main event and Punk.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ACSplyt said:


> Random chants? Fuck it. Random posts! Long live the Animal, Batista!!


BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It will demoralize the crowd when ADR wins by submission


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Kofi's arm is in terrible pain, but doing his "boom" clap just has to be done.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

del rio could have a 5 star match every night, noone would care. when u don't have it, u don't have it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Kofi just going throw the motions. He doesn't even look excited anymore for his stupid ass boom drop thing. It's a chore now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stomp!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Kofi just hurry up and lose already


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

End this fucking boring match.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*There's One Direction and then there's Kofi, who's No Direction.*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

People are starting to get into this match...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This crowd is trying its best to recreate the New Jersey crowd. It is the Chicago crowd though. CAN THEY DO IT?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell was that?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What a reversal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole. A DDT? Really? :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

crowd is chanting and reacting during the match. They're into it so you can all stop the lolz nobody cares stuff now thanks.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

SO BORING. Please end.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Kofi.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are flat footing it out there, horrible


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ADR/Kofi is the new Ziggler/Kofi "Best of Infinity" series. I swear I see this match 15 or 20 times a year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ADR is fucking amazing in-ring.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I hate when this tallentless piece of crap Del Rio uses the Si!Si!Si! chants...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kofi using Ambrose's headlock driver?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful counter. Shame Kofi can easily bust out cool little spots like that, but it'll ultimately lead to nothing but squandering in the mid-card. :\


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This has been a pretty damn good match. The crowd really got into it. Can't call that boring.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I give zero shits about ADR but at least he can wrestle unlike the ultimate curtain jerker Colt Cabana.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God that is over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And probably scratch Kofi from the main or he'll be easy pickings for the Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

About damn time. No one cares.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The crowd is just happy this match is finally over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Man I can't wait for Sleepy Hollow to premiere tonight. Anyone else excited for it?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This show is going to suck. When they start pushing the App like this, you know creative have had the week off and it's going to suck.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Del Rio is so good it pisses me off how you marks don't get it

But you all mark for CM Botch and Daniel "has done the same match for 5 months now" Bryan


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shield will surely destroy someone in ring or backstage


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:cena


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

JamesK said:


> I hate when this tallentless piece of crap Del Rio uses the Si!Si!Si! chants...


Del Rio most certainly isn't talentless.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Every ADR match goes the same way. Crowd wants to give no fucks. Starts silly chants. Then by the time the near falls start, they're into it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the WWE contiunes to make more crAPPS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

John Cena Fast-Lane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooo!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Who's heart dropped thinking Cena was getting a comeback vingette for a few seconds?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck me gently with a chainsaw, Cena has his own app fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy shit this is hilarious.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao 

The Rockapalypse has some competition.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmfao that Cena racing game looks like SHIT


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

John Cena's fast lane? 

I. FUCKING. CAN'T.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

WWE APP EXCLUSIVE: Kiss Ryback Game.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Del Rio is so good it pisses me off how you marks don't get it
> 
> But you all mark for CM Botch and Daniel "has done the same match for 5 months now" Bryan


Yeah, because Del Rio doesn't have the same match over and over again.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

John Cenas Fast Lane....just what I want.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of APP AHHHH Cena Racing with Cena voice overs!!
Whhhhyyyyy? lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Daniel "has done the same match for 5 months now" Bryan


That's simply a fallacy.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This gif is more entertaining then anything Del Rio has ever done in his entire life.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Most people on this forum want to watch 2 or 3 people and nobody else. Get a fucking grip


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

John Cenas Fast Lane fpalm. Looks better than that shitty game with The Rock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, let's randomly slap John Cena's name on a low-rent racing game.

Well, better then a Jeff Hardy fitness app.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> The most ironic meme ever fpalm


:lmao Good one.

This was actually a good match, it's just nobody really cares about those two.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Man I can't wait for Sleepy Hollow to premiere tonight. Anyone else excited for it?


It premiere last week in the US and I loved it. It was great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sly and Arnie in another movie! :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Del Rio most certainly isn't talentless.


When it comes to getting the fans intersted yes he is...In-ring he is amazing there is no doubt to that..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i wasn't paying attention at all during that match, that i was checking out the official roster for WWE 2K14


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_Downloading John Cena's Fast Lane as we speak_


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ at Sly Stallone and Ahnold being the main stars of a movie. :mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, because Del Rio doesn't have the same match over and over again.


ADR does and manages to replicate the crowd reaction every single time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, let's randomly slap John Cena's name on a low-rent racing game.
> 
> Well, better then a Jeff Hardy fitness app.


What is wrong with a skinny druggy giving fitness advice?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

GTA5! Wooooo!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If these recent responses indicate anything, then I must've not missed anything noteworthy in the first 30 minutes of the program.


In that case, let me go back to indulging in the fine tunes from the new Justin Timberlake album. :jt2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i wasn't paying attention at all during that match, that i was checking out the official roster for WWE 2K14


It's out?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Two PPV's in one month WWE? Really? You know what's cheaper? A FUCKING IPHONE so I can download your shitty Apps.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat heat :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Special guest? the Miz is a special guest?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Miz being booed. Love it. :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Serious Face Miz.*


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

a special guest and it turns out to be the miz


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Mike booed. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Miz look like a valet? 

Hell, why is Miz even there? He should be selling the beating.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Miz's Dad !!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Miz's dad is pissed that he's ok.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz looks pissed.

Guess he read the comments on twitter/here about his parents.

Dad still doesn't give a fuck btw.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, why did they set up Miz for a fail reaction like that?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*FFS I THOUGHT HE WAS GONE



FUCK.*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"Very special guest" :cole3
Miz
Boooooooooooooo

:lol Vintage


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> In that case, let me go back to indulging in the fine tunes from the new Justin Timberlake album. :jt2


I thought his album comes out in November?

Or did new stuff come out? I've only heard TKO.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz's dad not giving a fuck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz's dad showing some emotion there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall beating the piss out of Miz in front of his parents = Best moment of both of their careers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

now that was a skull crushing finale by orton on miz


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz is just that guy that you love to hate.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Renee should ask Miz about his father :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

MIZ MEANZ SERIOZ BUIZNEZZ!!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Miz's dad again :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Renee <3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> If these recent responses indicate anything, then I must've not missed anything noteworthy in the first 30 minutes of the program.
> 
> 
> In that case, let me go back to indulging in the fine tunes from the new Justin Timberlake album. :jt2




I started listening to this before raw tonight...so far it's amazing!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Miz looks like he's in the Navy or something wearing that suit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH trolling again :lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat no selling face of the daddy :hayley3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Duby duby e superstar.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Real talk 

Miz's jacket is hideous


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I really though Miz would have been off TV for a while. Surprised he is here today.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Why does Miz look like a valet?
> 
> Hell, why is Miz even there? He should be selling the beating.


This.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What if the WWE timeline is circular and Renee Young is actually Mae Young's first gimmick and the cycle has begun to repeat itself?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Those Miz TV boos. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It premiere last week in the US and I loved it. It was great.


I thought it premiered tonight fuck. I missed the first episode, oh well I guess I'll just check it out at a later time then


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz TV in Chicago??? Ain't nobody got time for dat!!!


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope Show doesn't cry this time.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trips is so great right now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Chiraq wants nothing with Miz except maybe his head.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think they want it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Miz's heel-smug facial expression. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NO we dont HHH, we dont want Miz TV


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL Miz's going to get KO'ed.*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

:lmao Troll H coming outta nowhere with dat burial!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Chicago wants MizTV"

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

:ti

Hopefully the crowd shits on the segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booing! MizTv :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pissed Miz & Weepy Big Show.

God I hope Big Show punches Miz's nose through his face.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everything WWE thinks is best for business, the crowd has booed tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> I thought his album comes out in November?
> 
> Or did new stuff come out? I've only heard TKO.


iTunes is streaming the whole thing free. And if you look hard enough on the Internet, you can find a download.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

what's up with Renee Young? Every week she looks like she wants to inhale HHH right on the spot


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everything WWE thinks is best for business, the crowd has booed tonight.


It's best for business


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Pissed Miz & Weepy Big Show.
> 
> God I hope Big Show punches Miz's nose through his face.


*Mr. Miz is a Big Show fan.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat'Hug!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Was expecting Bo Dallas after the emphasis put on "special" in Cole's voice.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, App match choice, bland ADR match, Miz TV announcement, some recaps, this hr 1 is super lame


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

All the baby faces are crying little pussies.

Pissing me off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I thought it premiered tonight fuck. I missed the first episode, oh well I guess I'll just check it out at a later time then


Just DVR it and watch the pilot ondemand first.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dusty with "the vapors" as someone put it last week :lmao.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a match that wasn't even completed on SD will take place tonight


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I SARRY DUSTAY


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Guys I live in BC Canada, does anyone in BC have the same app problem as me? Its not showing a voting option one bit. I noticed BC isn't on the My Universe option so maybe that's why...I'm thinking of just tossing this whole app


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't know Raw was in Chicago tonight. So glad it is!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

WYATT TIME!!! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're here. :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They're stalling for time so bad, fuck. It's like creative were so happy with the great show last week that they've had this week off.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> what's up with Renee Young? Every week she looks like she wants to inhale HHH right on the spot


And it's HHH who can actually probably inhale her.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wyatt family time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Surel Dusty should have picked Cody.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

We're here.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally some Wyatt family to class up the joint! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Show is everything right now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> I thought his album comes out in November?
> 
> Or did new stuff come out? I've only heard TKO.


It comes out next week, but iTunes is streaming it up until then.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat'Pop! Chi-town loves the Wyatts


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark: WYATT TIME :mark:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Best tag team and best theme music imo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We're here


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Bray Wyatt :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why talk during the entrance?!!!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Want some major heat on big show tonight please


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They're clapping along to their theme music. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Wyatt Family :mark: :mark: :mark:

(those claps to the theme from the crowd)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Wyatt family is good for business. Got to get that Southern Sodomy demo.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO the crowd is clapping to their music...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Intro is so fucking good


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally, I haven't seen these guys in a bit. Hopefully they get more than a squash match or something.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

They better bring my Kane back


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Crowd clapping along! Amazing.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A fitting theme


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The crowd actually cares now. Good thing the Wyatt Family showed up. Crowd clapping with the theme to.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how the goat face guy is regulated to drag the rocking chair down to the ring. 

I though Sin Cara would have that job since he can't have a trampoline anymore..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. The powers that be of the main shows have made me stop caring about the Wyatts. Good job.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How exclusive is it on the app when you just fucking tell us anyway? Jesus monkey fucking christ.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Did i hear clapping?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Will the crowd stop giving a shit about Wyatt after the music stops again ?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"We learned exclusively on the app that the Wyatts will be in action."

Am I the only who finds this hilariously pointless? THEY'RE WALKING DOWN THE AISLE, COLE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Guys I live in BC Canada, does anyone in BC have the same app problem as me? Its not showing a voting option one bit. I noticed BC isn't on the My Universe option so maybe that's why...I'm thinking of just tossing this whole app


You really dont think our votes matter do you LOL

All those polls are rigged.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Every time I see Miz on TV.










What Randy Orton did to him last week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GTA V... tomorrow it's gonna be here! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That fucking Battleground ad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> I love how the goat face guy is regulated to drag the rocking chair down to the ring.
> 
> I though Sin Cara would have that job since he can't have a trampoline anymore..


Not a bad gig for Sin Cara, until he drops the chair, trips over it, falls, breaks his jaw, and sues WWE.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait, did I just date myself awfully by saying "aisle" instead of "ramp"?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Watch them have a 2/1 minute squash match and 90% of you ramble about how amazing they are. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So will PTP or the Uso's be "prepped" for the handicap match here?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck you JBL. Fuck you Michael Cole. Fuck you Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Guys I live in BC Canada, does anyone in BC have the same app problem as me? Its not showing a voting option one bit. I noticed BC isn't on the My Universe option so maybe that's why...I'm thinking of just tossing this whole app


Im in BC too and it doesn't work for me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really dont think our votes matter do you LOL
> 
> All those polls are rigged.


of course not, but it pisses me off when they say something works and it doesn't. Its WWE so I expect flaws but it still bothers me that they don't have one city in BC for My Universe.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought the IC Champ Curtis Axle handles the chairs now...he pushes Paul Heyman around...I figured he did it for everybody...Wyatt's should take up his services, it's what's best for business.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> GTA V... tomorrow it's gonna be here! :mark:


It's already out, man.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"We learned exclusively on the app 25 seconds ago that Raw would return after in 25 seconds. Hi guys. We're back."


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Not a bad gig for Sin Cara, until he drops the chair, trips over it, falls, breaks his jaw, and sues WWE.


The sad thing is I could really see that happening.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fans clapping along with the Wyatt's theme = Badass. Chi-Town showing why they're among the elite when it comes to crowds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> GTA V... tomorrow it's gonna be here! :mark:


IF you get it for Xbox 360 only install the install disc not the play disc or the game will be choppy.

I am about 25% into it, its a great game. A little overhyped but its probably IMO the 2nd best GTA next to GTA SA.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

PTP in two matches tonight?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fucking hate PTP.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Alim said:


> Im in BC too and it doesn't work for me
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thank you for letting me know, at least I know that now. So stupid. *deletes app*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

White guys doing the PTP dance = Hilariously awkward.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PTP going to be :buried


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I want a sheep mask.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

New Karl Pilkington series :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wyatts vs. PTP. Boy if Darren Young was Jewish he'd hit the triple combo of groups The Wyatts hate.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gives a shit about what's trending? Gah damn!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His booty is HUGE. Got damn that jump suit is riding up there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fighting with dat' mask! :lol


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That was one hell of a punch


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Cole said unorthodox four times in the last minute.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

John Cena's Fast Line is only trending because people are laughing and making fun of it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

******** beating up a gay black dude? Better call Jesse Jackson and Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well The Prime Time Players push didn't last long, Wyatt Family to win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darren Young punches like a little girl, oh wait. . .

:HHH2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well so much for the 'Darren Young is gay so PTP are getting a push' theory.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Put it back on"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Fucking hate PTP.


Gee can't imagine why


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

if theres one thing the Wyatts hate as back woods tree dwellers it's homos

RIP Darren Young


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> Fucking hate PTP.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Darren Young punches like a little girl, oh wait. . .
> 
> :HHH2


Racist.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

john cena's fast lane is trending. Good God what has this company become. Can't they just show Raw and Smackdown from September-October 1999 on repeat until they get their shit together. This show sucks. Newsflash: The Wyatt's suck. Their entrance can go suck a giant donkey anus. Why? b/c everything else about them sucks. Hey everyone, listen to this great crowd reaction in Chicago!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> His booty is HUGE. Got damn that jump suit is riding up there.


The APP can help you navigate it..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Luke Harper!! My body is ready.

Wtf is PTP jobbing? Where is that push?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well so much for the 'Darren Young is gay so PTP are getting a push' theory.


Technically they did, but only a mini-push.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> His booty is HUGE. Got damn that jump suit is riding up there.


*EW!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. This match sucks.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> john cena's fast lane is trending. Good God what has this company become. Can't they just show Raw and Smackdown from September-October 1999 on repeat until they get their shit together. This show sucks. Newsflash: The Wyatt's suck. Their entrance can go suck a giant donkey anus. Why? b/c everything else about them sucks. Hey everyone, listen to this great crowd reaction in Chicago!


lolmad


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"Darren Young is a big guy" :HHH2
Tell us moar JBL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is whack. Not because of the talent but because the company doesn't give us a reason to give a fuck about any of them.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Wyatts suck


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Luke Harper reminds me of Trevor from GTA 5


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is boring as fuck..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Macklemore doesn't approve of the treatment D. Young is getting.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that kane?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Silence or crickets is all i hear :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

We want Titus!!!!1111


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Darren Young trying to escape some big dudes arms...err..yeah... :lawrence


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can the wyatts be any more boring


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lights go out :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

is the arena trolling now with the lights?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolbotchedlighting


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Lighting botch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even the lighting people are "Fuck this match, lets go home."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Somebody just fucked up with the lights..

BENOIT DID IT.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

wtf...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *EW!*


You're gonna be looking at it more now that I've mentioned it.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

You heard it here first, the Wyatts are known to make lights go out.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The guy who ran the Super Bowl lighting is working at Raw tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sin Cara must be controlling the lights tonight...

BOTCH.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Every time the lights go off randomly, Botchamania gets a clip!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like it when the announcers sound awkward because they know the wrestlers are losing the crowd


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ARENA BOTCH!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Getting a push for being gay :lmao fucking lame,


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Even the technical crew knows this show sucks and is ready to call it a night cuttin those lights early... have a good night folks!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Was that a light botch? Dammit Sin Cara!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Harper & Rowan would actually be better if they were managed by Colter.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, the wyatts are great b/c we can clap to their entrance oh lol lol lol hehehehe derp


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus just tosses em' No fucks :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MAIN EVENT CLOTHESLINE!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

DAMN


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clothesline from hell. :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Urrah urraah urraah!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat face...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Harper has a huge bald spot on his head.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck outta here with this shit


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah beat him


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*It all makes sense, the Wyatts are going to eff up PTP and the numbers are going to trim down. 11 minus Kofi and PTP possibly.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shocker.. A Wyatt beat down.. This is all they ever fucking do


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH is not going to get PTP or Kofi compete again because they are hurt.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Are Mae, Darren, and Renee related?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lol, he kissed him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wyatts are simply boring....they have a cool gimmick but in the ring they bore me fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

boring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This show.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

This app will eclipse Cena at this point. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The production crew is a bit off tonight, ha ha.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*There's jokes to be made there...but I'll show some maturity for once.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WTF? :lol Wyatt's "DEAD!" thing just fucked up with commentary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to do something important with these fuckers quick...because right now, the Wyatts don't fit in anywhere.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well that ending pose is now on every wall in Alabama


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So is Bray gonna come out now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Lol, he kissed him.


Bray always does that to his opponents before delivering his finisher


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Inb4 10 of the 11 guys can't make it in the match later, putting Dbry vs Shield 1 vs 3.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, Bray is a hillbilly so it's understandable why he'd want to attack Darren Young...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Lotta kissin' going on in wrasslin' these days :side:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Hey everyone, the wyatts are great b/c we can clap to their entrance oh lol lol lol hehehehe derp


Are you a dude or girl?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Something something Bray Wyapp


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*FUCK YOU WWE APP NOBODY GIVES A FUCK!!!!!!! BUT I GUESS ITS GOOD FOR BUSINESS!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> The Wyatts are simply boring....they have a cool gimmick but in the ring they bore me fpalm


Its because the tag team are green as hell.

The only guy who can wrestler is Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show next

inb4crying


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

It's pretty hard for these Wyatt Family matches to click when the two guys doing most of the wrestling are totally identity-less. The gimmick would have a better effect if they played up the cult aspect of it. They're really half-assing it with this gimmick.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh god it's time for Miz TV. Hopefully the crowd lets this segment have it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"WHO CARES? WHO CARES? WHO CARES?"

Fitting lyrics to fade out to commercial when a Miz Tv segment is about to start.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> So is Bray gonna come out now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL! Come on man...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Its safe to say the App is the biggest heel on Raw atm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Lol, he kissed him.


He does that with everybody.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Are you a dude or girl?


Definitely a girl


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because the tag team are green as hell.
> 
> The only guy who can wrestler is Bray Wyatt.


Luke Harper can wrestle too, and is a better worker than Wyatt.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

10/11 too hurt to compete leaving Bryan alone vs. Shield. Attack is about to commence and then..........GLASS SHATTERS


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> Bray always does that to his opponents before delivering his finisher


Yeah I know, but.. never mind :HHH2


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like every one of the 11 will lose before the handicap match, great way to make them look credible


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why couldn't they have put the Wyatts against the Usos or some shit? PTP's push has been going so well, and they are really getting over. This match was pointless in their development. smh.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Well, Bray is a hillbilly so it's understandable why he'd want to attack Darren Young...


Because hillbillies are racist or because of what happened in Deliverance?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, its been an hour and this show has sucked so far


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The WWE APP pissed off because Vacant replaced him as the Face of the WWE. :vince2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Warlord is going to be the one facing Randy Orton tonight!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*How to Not Cry Big Show Style:

1. Get Bossed Around
2. Refuse
3. Get bitched out again
4. Do the "LAWD WHY ME" face
5. CRY*


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I hope Miz turns heel here. They surely know he won't get a good reaction, although judging from the show so far tonight I guess anything could happen.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Yeah I know, but.. never mind :HHH2


i know where you were going with that because Darren Young was his opponent


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Is the italic on the "Tonight" font new? It's pissing me off.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

No reaction for The Miz :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Boo that man!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Those Miz boos. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zombie Miz


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't wait for WWE App to get released and then get repackaged in the Impact Zone as "TNA App".


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Miz's dad just didn't give a shit :lol


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

So Miz can wear a suit but not Orton fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz is serious business.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> 10/11 too hurt to compete leaving Bryan alone vs. Shield. Attack is about to commence and then..........GLASS SHATTERS


Nah. Bryan gets beat down then hear a diesel horn go off. :mark:


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder if they will actually sit down on MizTv tonight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And zero fucks were given when Daddy Miz watched one. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This has been the most must miss first hour of Raw. Now we get Miz and Show...oh joy. Way to squander any momentum from last week's epic ending, WWE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Zombie Miz


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> The WWE APP pissed off because Vacant replaced him as the Face of the WWE. :vince2


:lol :vince5


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Miz has that William Regal hair dooooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because the tag team are green as hell.
> 
> The only guy who can wrestler is Bray Wyatt.


....Harper isn't green at all. He's been wrestling for 10 years. Granted, I've always thought Brodie Lee sucked huge peacock balls but still, he isn't green. He's been around.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shitty Chris Jericho impression


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> I can't wait for WWE App to get released and then get repackaged in the Impact Zone as "TNA App".


Then it could go to rehab.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, Miz is even bad when being serious.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No sold his dad


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

What about your dad, Miz?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No mention of Miz's dad...


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Miz's dad had to scalp tickets at over 3,000 Whitesnake concerts to buy that suit for his boy for Christmas.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz didn't mention his father :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, your Dad didn't give a fuck :lmao.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz's dad had no reaction because he was jealous that Orton gave his son an ass-beating that he never could.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

FUCK YA'LL I love The Miz.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Miz is a face and on his tron it basically says you are not awesome :aries2


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

even Miz had a look on his face that was all like "God dammit, I have to do this again..."


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Watching Miz try to be intimidating is priceless.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This message is hidden because Osize10 is on your ignore list.

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow giving miz a top of the hour slot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz, you went home and fucked Maryse. I do not feel sorry for you.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

your payback will come and it will be awesome :fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look Miz, your friends and family know you. Believe me, whatever embarrassment you felt they feel 10 times over.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry Miz, no one is buying your serious act. Especially when you throw ''awesome'' into the promo.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goddamn it. I tried downloading the WWE App, pressed the wrong button and accidentally ripped a hole in the fabric of reality.

If only WWE had a tutorial...


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*He knows to say his mother cos he Dad didn't give a flying fuck.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what he hell is the miz on
he is extra awful tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Miz even there this week? He should still be in a hospital bed.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god i want to rip that fucking patch off his jacket 

it's making me rage


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Shitty Chris Jericho impression


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Miz's serious face. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and it will be awesome

FFS not even cena would utter such a dumb fucking line


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lol at "badass" Miz


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

....Wasn't Payback in June?...I guess Miz means next year's payback will be awesome lol


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

If Big Show cries again i quit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And the Big Shit show continues...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big show looking heelish tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

dissmembuddd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad that the only highlights of tonight so far have been the Wyatt Fam / PTP match and Show regaining his pyro.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Miz's dad for HOF


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Miz, your 1-liner fpalm


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe Orton hates you because you cashed in on him three years ago Miz.

Also, please acknowledge Show-Miz!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonder if Big Show will cry again tonight


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Miz as a serious face is so terrible it's funny.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Big Show gonna be on his period and cry no reason again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ADR/Kofi, a Harper/Rowan match, and now a Miz segment? This show so far fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad that the only highlights of tonight so far have been the Wyatt Fam / PTP match and Show regaining his pyro.


You have pretty low standards for highlights..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Big Show made that ..... go night night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm liking this serious Miz. bama


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> ....Harper isn't green at all. He's been wrestling for 10 years. Granted, I've always thought Brodie Lee sucked huge peacock balls but still, he isn't green. He's been around.


Yeah I guess green is the wrong word. I was hoping to give them the bennifit of the doubt HA

Its too bad they didnt pick a better team for his family


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dusty was a father figure to Big Show? Wish we had known that.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

This Big Show story line is bollocks. He's been the corporate muscle for the McMahon family so many times it's ridiculous to think he'd be suddenly against it now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Why is Miz even there this week? He should still be in a hospital bed.


that's what i'm trying to figure out


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think this is the only time Miz has ever been serious.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Isn't the rest of the 2K14 roster supposed to be revealed tonight?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Miz is fucking atrocious when he's being "serious"


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Hounds of hell now? Good one Miz


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man do i hate this Broke Show story.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stfu, Miz.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Show if you knocked out The Miz, we will never mock you again.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Sill going on about this whole Dusty story fpalm Needed a _Dusty finish_.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Woah, the Miz is actually being somewhat decent.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

#ShowMiz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking awful.. This show isn't even competing with itself at this point


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Show will knock him out here


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


:hayley3 lolololol :hayley3


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Can we get shows a pussy chant or cry show cry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Dusty was a father figure to Big Show? Wish we had known that.


maybe in WCW??


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Mrs. Bitch is here


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The queen is here! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE CUNT IS HERE

:cena5

No, not that cunt.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Dusty was a father figure to Big Show? Wish we had known that.


It was at the same time when he was 16 and taught a 12 year old Stephanie about life.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that "castrating witch" is about to hand you your balls Miz.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Steph will make Show cry, easy peasy.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Isn't the rest of the 2K14 roster supposed to be revealed tonight?


Already was:

http://www.wwe.com/inside/2k/wwe-2k14/wwe-2k14-roster-revealed-on-raw-photos


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Big Show...KNOCK HIM OUT!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Miz about to get knocked out.

His dads not even bothering to watch


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh great, this is a stealth Steph segment


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

witch? i thought she was a bitch....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stephanie gonna fuck Miz's world up. :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Love Stephanie as a heel right now. Hopefully she does some more deplorably bitchy stuff.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephanie has to have the worst entrance song. EVER


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Steph has an awful fucking theme song.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DAT AWKWARD THEME!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, Stephanie has some thin ass legs.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Miz about to get knock out. Show crying yet?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

GOTDAMN I HATE THAT FUCKIN SONG!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Stephanie (voice of a 13 year old boy going through puberty) Mcmahon gonna make this segment even more annoying.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

STEP UP! 'CAUSE YOU'RE THE NEXT ONE IN LINE FOR THE KILL, YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME BUT I'M BETTING THAT YOU WILL!

STEP UP! I'LL LET YOU LIVE A LITTLE BIT WITH THE PAIN THAT I BRING, YOU KNOW IT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bow down to the Queen.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> Mrs. Bitch is here


This.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

FIRE HIM STEPHANIE!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Isn't the rest of the 2K14 roster supposed to be revealed tonight?


well it's on WWE.com if that's what they were talking about


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"Steph, you can take your legal threats and shove them straight up your ass."

AWWEEEESOOOMMEEE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ZOMG MIZ SAID ASS.

HE'S MY FAVE NOW!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*OH SHIT STEPH.*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Did anyone just notice Stephanie's script written on the palm of her hand? lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Steph!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The jokes about Miz's dad are so redundant at this point.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Please let her mention his Dad

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Up your ass?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

culdesac of disappointment :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie is such a MILF. She's so sexy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why not just wear pants?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'll never like the Miz.

Also, Steph's music is awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They should rename the Skull Crushing Finale "Cul-De-Sac of Disappointment".


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wish Miz would legit shoot slap that bitch in the head


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Steph giving Miz the :buried


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Think I'm gonna call it a night and watch the rest of this tomorrow. Hope things get better.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie with that harsh truth :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PREACH!*
:clap


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

THEY SHOOTING YA'LL.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Steph :berried ing Miz. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

steph trolls the best


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL BERRRRIED.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Miz got his shit fucked up last week like this....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao wow Miz getting buried


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Steph going in dry on Miz.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

NOBODY DO HER LIKE SHE DO HER


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Raw is so fucking inconsistent. One week great, the next week mediocre at best.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Steph going HAM.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ouch, Miz getting an almighty verbal bitchslapping.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So...if this is supposed to give Miz sympathy...it isn't working. He sucks


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao By the time this angle is over only Punk and Cena will be guys who haven't felt the wrath of the King & Queen of Burials.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Don't pull a Miz y'all.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That Miz burial :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit got real.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw this burial coming a mile a way, but goddayum!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ouch dat burial
Hate miz but fuck she is cold blooded


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Not even Steph is mentioning Miz's dad. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She plays no games. :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Steph going in dry on Miz.


Bingo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Life is not fair, case in point: Stephanie is on my TV instead of Shane O Mac


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like how they don't mention his dad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has been more stale than the air in my car on a long drive when I keep farting and don't open the windows and then my passenger starts crying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Father Mizanin completely no sold. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" Peaking too early" Stephanie with dat shade!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Steph went HARD AS A MOTHERFUCKER.

:berried


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol No hesitation that time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

I CALLED IT!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well that was quick from Big Show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With no hesitation this time :lmao


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

What? No crying?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

I would take an extended leave if I was Miz, this is humiliating.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Where was the drama? The crying? I am disappoint.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Burying must run in the family :lmao can't wait to see how her kids turn out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Big Show with the pillow punch!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:lmao Crowd popping at Big Show knocking out Miz.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Show is a pushover, I'm pissed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No hesitation :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

BIG SHOW KNOCK OUT THE MIZZ? FUCK YEA THE BEST THING ALL NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Big Show is Steph's bitch now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what.....I'd hit Miz too. Not really much heel heat to be gained there, lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Show forever that beck and call bitch :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Big Show did that damn fast. No Dusty Rhodes caring on that one.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lights out Mike Mizanin.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that required no second thought


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stephanie being extra cunty tonight. Must have a tampon lodged way up there..


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Big Show doing it without hesitation to that ****** Miz. :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This show has been more stale than the air in my car on a long drive when I keep farting and don't open the windows and then my passenger starts crying.


Baha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew she was going to tell him to knock him out. I called that shit when Steph came out.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

heel turn for show?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> "Steph, you can take your legal threats and shove them straight up your ass."


Can I do it for her instead? :datass


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What a fucking crappy music.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shitting on a loser while using nothing but the truth = :berried

Well played, Steph.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Big show looking heelish tonight
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Called it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was a bit from Big Show. Time for a heel turn


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Steph in the opening segment and now the 9 o'clock segment. God, this storyline is getting on my nerves. Best for business eh? How about it isnt the late 90's anymore and no one care about steph and hunter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punt his pecker, Steph!*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Queendom? That _is_ a terrible song.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

stephanie is so hot when she acts vexed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This don't feel like Chicago. 


Can't wait till Punk come out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck, I can't believe I missed Show punching Miz. Some needs to gif it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah knock him out Big Show


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Show ain't even hesitate. Miz ain't even tear worthy.

Steph's fake Mary J. Blige song is still terrible. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Show didn't even hesitate :lmao Pow! Right in the kisser!

BIG SHOW FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who noticed Stephanie's script written on the palm of her hand when she held her hand up during that promo lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

k.o.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Stephanie being extra cunty tonight. Must have a tampon lodged way up there..


No its just hornswoggle


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I could get behind a run of Miz being Chavoed every week.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love how this is the first time Show didn't hesitate at all.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This bitch! Ugh


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Why do they always have a black leather sofa on the 'talk show' segments. It's been there for years & no fucker ever sits on it.

What under utilised talent.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The fucking ringside doctor fpalm
Fuck you Lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steph wearing that KMART Blue light special, Soccer mom dress.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Miz, do you know where you are?"

We certainly do. Somewhere Miz should never be-a fucking wrestling ring.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Even Maryse gonna bury Miz by leaving his ass and showing she no sold the entire relationship. :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

A new hotdog stand is opening downtown!
"We have just the job for you Miz!"
:lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Wonder if Punk is showing up tonight?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even though I don't like The Miz that much, I thought he did a pretty good job in this segment.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

in b4 Raw is shown exclusively on the WWE App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ouch, is Big Show heel now since he didn't hesitate at all? I find it hard to feel sorry for Show at all. This storyline is pretty stupid.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone know if CM Punk is gonna be on tonight...I don't think it's been mentioned....


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> I guess I'm the only one who noticed Stephanie's script written on the palm of her hand when she held her hand up during that promo lol


Well she was talking about The Miz. You can't expect her to commit such insignifcant things to memory.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

ugh... this isnt getting anywhere.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Big Show with that...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> I guess I'm the only one who noticed Stephanie's script written on the palm of her hand when she held her hand up during that promo lol


We need a screen cap of this


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Stephanie is snatching the beauty supply weave off from left and right. :lmao


Lord god, she is giving me life. :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SP103 said:


> "Miz, do you know where you are?"
> 
> We certainly do. Somewhere Miz should never be-a fucking wrestling ring.


My sides split

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tempted to play GTA instead of watching this. Will I miss anything?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

This is supposed to be a Chicago Raw? Hopefully shit turns around when the GOAT's arrive.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Wonder if Punk is showing up tonight?


what does the app say


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I hate Steph theme


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

We just witnessed Miz getting verbally sodomized and it was great.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well she was talking about The Miz. You can't expect her to commit such insignifcant things to memory.


haha



Therapy said:


> We need a screen cap of this


Is someone can do it, please do!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

etched Chaos said:


> Wonder if Punk is showing up tonight?


If Punk isn't on Chicago Raw there will be a bomb threat


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Tempted to play GTA instead of watching this. Will I miss anything?


Playing it while watching this. Makes everything painless.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Boring raw so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swear to god Show broke the land speed record trying to punch Miz. Not a tear, no Dusty trying to break his fall, just BAM, step over and head to catering.



Mister Hands said:


> I could get behind a run of Miz being Chavoed every week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think Steph could get any fucking better.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Rick Rude pictures annoy me. Over-rated knob. WOW he had a moustache. Wow, I must Dash.....!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Google Nexus kid needs a slap.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

how many times has Carrie been re-made?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If Punk isn't on Chicago Raw there will be a bomb threat


Maybe there's an app I can use to check on these things?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So the first 70 minutes has been a turd covered in vomit. Here's a fucking poll-Should WWE:

A: Try to win back some viewers and bring out CM Punk
B: Continue a shitty show with a burial of Damien Sandow
C: Insult the fans with a Diva's match
D: Admit Total failure and have a Dance off with Khali, Hornswoggle and the Fuck-A-Saurus's.?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> That Google Nexus kid needs a slap.


"Big Show....
KNOCK HIM OUT!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is the 3rd ad for a movie that comes out on Oct. 18th. Carrie, that wiki leaks movie and that stallone movie.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

theArtist said:


> Why do they always have a black leather sofa on the 'talk show' segments. It's been there for years & no fucker ever sits on it.
> 
> What under utilised talent.


I'm voting for a main event push for the leather couch.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

More useless information.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Im going to bed if this does not pick up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


>


How this magnificent piece of televisual history didn't win an Emmy will forever vex me.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Tempted to play GTA instead of watching this. Will I miss anything?


CM Punk in Chicago. that's about it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> how many times has Carrie been re-made?


This would be the second time, I believe.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SP103 said:


> So the first 70 minutes has been a turd covered in vomit. Here's a fucking poll-Should WWE:
> 
> A: Try to win back some viewers and bring out CM Punk
> B: Continue a shitty show with a burial of Damien Sandow
> ...


LOL, you're crazy lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did You Know? 

Fuck you! WWE is awesome and if you don't agree, you are worse than Hitler!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Arabic :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> how many times has Carrie been re-made?


This is the only one. You are thinking of those awful sequels


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> how many times has Carrie been re-made?


3 I think.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

no need for the Big Show gif, you got your knockout punch via replay, not once, not twice, but 3 times


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

These facts need to go.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SP103 said:


> So the first 70 minutes has been a turd covered in vomit. Here's a fucking poll-Should WWE:
> 
> A: Try to win back some viewers and bring out CM Punk
> B: Continue a shitty show with a burial of Damien Sandow
> ...


Or they can just do what they've been doing so far and divide the remaining time between replaying every interesting segment from last week numerous times and promoting the WWE App.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Did You Know?
> 
> Fuck you! WWE is awesome and if you don't agree, you are worse than Hitler!


Ugh


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, Big Show dropped him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> I'm voting for a main event push for the leather couch.


that couch looks awfully familiar


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Pop for Orton!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty good reaction for Orton.

EDIT: Orton with the old 2005 trunks! :mark:


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Leather couch is paying its 'dues'


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> This is the only one. You are thinking of those awful sequels


They also did a direct to tv remake too.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dem Orton screams.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Honestly, why would Miz continue to look at Steph when she's just a told a Big Show who's behind him to knock him out?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton looks sleepy, probably been watching the show in the back


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope WWE doesn't need an emergency radio interview tomorrow. :hayden*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Always a pop from the bitches... :hayley2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

why is he walking like he's got a stick up his ass


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Steph's pretty damn good at burying people too.

Their kid is going to be a deity, smiting the credibility of wrestlers with a snap of their fingers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know why I'm still watching this. Absolutely nothing is happening.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton needs to fucking shave in order for me to take him seriously as the viper again. That beard has got to go.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"difference in Orton's walk to the ring."

It's slower than slow?*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> no need for the Big Show gif, you got your knockout punch via replay, not once, not twice, but 3 times


I can't wait to see the side by side comparison of the slow count vs the regular count.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it just me who was annoyed at Show not giving the punch a proper backswing? If you're gonna knockout the Miz you might as well break his jaw too.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF is Cole going on about? Randy always has the exact same expression.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Four votes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gunnar II said:


> that couch looks awfully familiar


Is that Oynx Leather Sofa in the Impact Zone???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Old trunks :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> So the first 70 minutes has been a turd covered in vomit. Here's a fucking poll-Should WWE:
> 
> A: Try to win back some viewers and bring out CM Punk
> B: Continue a shitty show with a burial of Damien Sandow
> ...


Thanks...I've the flu and laughing at this made me spit up..hope you're happy!!! :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Wow, second largest ever! Did you hear that guys? That's great!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK I've been gone since...830, I assume I missed loads of excitement? Or in a non sarcastic word, nothing at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Pretty good reaction for Orton.
> 
> EDIT: Orton with the old 2005 trunks! :mark:


That's......kind of creepy you know that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

After that epic burial they really should just fire Miz. Only the local grocery store openings would miss him.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Orton looks sleepy, probably been watching the show in the back


Quick spliff with Van Damn before their match 'dude'


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

R Truth please

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> They also did a direct to tv remake too.


Oh yeah I must have blocked that out, it was so terrible ha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cole3 Download the WWE App right now!


Everyone: :cussin:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Who's Orton gonna go off on tonight?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

RVD by a mile


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE Champion? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's not the champion fpalm


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Orton always has that one female scream that cuts through the boos


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate how they have King announce this stuff and that damn drum roll


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do they have Lawler announce these things?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The WWE Champion Jerry?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

inb4 0% for R Truth


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Truth :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"WWE Champion" Randy Orton :lawler fpalm


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

To face the WWE champion Randy Orton?

Nice botch there, King. You fucking loser.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Double U Double U EEEEEE Champion Randy Orton?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lawler's face collapses into itself more and more each week. Pretty soon it will be a crater that just looks like a face like that pile of dirt on Mars.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Secretly wishes Dolph Ziggler would have won.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE Champion Randy Orton
Tito Jackson, please retire with your Cheetos, candle wax looking ass.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKO and RVD gonna light it up after the match in Randy's bus.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

wonder if he does that sick neckbreaking rko again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

King fucking up with a stupid grin on his face. As it was, so it shall ever be.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lawler really never pays attention. Randy Orton isn't champ


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck you WWE Universe. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it messed up that I kind of wanted it to be Ziggler?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler on another planet, as per usual.

:lawler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lawler. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RVD has that dragon from DBZ on his singlet! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

dat rvd pop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RVD more over than Ziggler confirmed.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmfao Didn't catch Lawler's botch. Hilarious.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD RVD RVD!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Guarantee triple h comes out before main event and says u must won earlier in the night to compete against the shield


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh yeah I must have blocked that out, it was so terrible ha


The idea of the tv remark movie was to serve as a lead in for a series if it did well enough. Carrie survives in it and goes on the run, think the Hulk tv show, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey commentators, shut the fuck up.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy gonna kill the legend of RVD or whatever is left of it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone else think Orton looks way better clean shaven?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> The WWE Champion Jerry?


He's still the WWE champ to Jerry damn it!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ricardo Rodriguez out to win the "Worst K-Mart Shirt Award" from Lawler tonight.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good job Jerry, doesn't even know the damn champ


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Randy gonna kill the legend of RVD or whatever is left of it.


Already been done

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Is it messed up that I kind of wanted it to be Ziggler?


is it messed up that a lot of people here wanted R-Truth to win?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ricardo gettin punted.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Orton's white-and-red colors on his trunks remind me of his Legend-Killer days.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck this show feel like its been going for hours. Still got 2 to go...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This episode is equal to the shit-filled water that overflows when a toilet is clogged


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This is basically commentary.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone else hate when the commentators get into these "arguments" with eachother and they raise the volume of their fucking voices to the point where it's hard to focus on the match? Seems like it happens at least once a week. So fucking annoying.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Domenico said:


> Anyone else think Orton looks way better clean shaven?


Depends which part of his body we're talking about. :cena5


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'm out .

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Laweler is still on commentary yet they release Jim Ross.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Anyone else think Orton looks way better clean shaven?


Too bad he's not clean shaved. :no:

He looks way better like this.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Slow prodding boring assed raw


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's......kind of creepy you know that.


Lol, I was getting bored of him wearing the same attire with the gray logo, so it was a bit of a throwback with the red.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

theArtist said:


> Depends which part of his body we're talking about. :cena5


I was clearly referring to his face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Monday Night Football is 100X more exciting than this shit. Even if it's a blowout with Dem Raiders involved.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone else hate when the commentators get into these "arguments" with eachother and they raise the volume of their fucking voices to the point where it's hard to focus on the match? Seems like it happens at least once a week. So fucking annoying.


I hate when they open their mouths


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I find myself not giving a flying fuck about any of this anymore.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

JBL: *snarky comment*
Lawler: Puppies, Cenah's here, Randy Champ...
Cole: YOU KNOW NOTHING!! THE GUY I BLOW IS RIGHT YOU'RE WRONG!!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

If you will quit watching the show, we don't have to know that, and we don't care, just go .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone else hate when the commentators get into these "arguments" with eachother and they raise the volume of their fucking voices to the point where it's hard to focus on the match? Seems like it happens at least once a week. So fucking annoying.


Id take Jim Ross and Bobby Heenan even with their health problems to commenate over these three clowns.


JBL Is great but he has been poor lately due to how bad cole and lawler.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Clem said:


> Fuck this show feel like its been going for hours. Still got 2 to go...


Fucking hell...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RKOAJ said:


> I hate Steph theme


We all do.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

theArtist said:


> Depends which part of his body we're talking about. :cena5


:lmao


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Domenico said:


> I was clearly referring to his face.


& I was clearly making a joke. Lighten the fuck up...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone else hate when the commentators


Yes.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this needs to happen again


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This CM Punk promo better be damn good


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> this needs to happen again


love those RKO reactions


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what did RVD do again to earn the #1 contender for the WHC?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit RVD did a decent clothesline

I can die now


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

theArtist said:


> & I was clearly making a joke. Lighten the fuck up...


Damn son, I merely concurred with what you said. Just wanted to be obvious.

Calm your jimmies. As RVD would say, smoke a blunt, dude.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I DON'T HAVE THE WWE APP NOR DO I WANT IT


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> This CM Punk promo better be damn good


Oh don't worry, everyone on here will call it amazing regardless of the actuality


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

We Want the Punt!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what did RVD do again to earn the #1 contender for the WHC?


Managed to illicit a response from the crowd?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match looks like they are moving at half speed.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow I never realized people watched Raw while it was actually live. DVR rules, fast forward an' all that.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And just when I thought the WWE couldn't get any cornier with their PPV names.....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Oh don't worry, everyone on here will call it amazing regardless of the actuality


Fucking true.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Oh don't worry, everyone on here will call it amazing regardless of the actuality


Kinda like DB.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blandy Borton non selling once again


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Five Star turned into an RKO incoming


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy no sell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> This match looks like they are moving at half speed.


Well, look who's in there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They bring back RVD so awesome moves like that can be done.. But they can't bring back guys who are YOUNGER who can hang like Evan Bourne. Fuck this company.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This match would make a good PPV match, but instead it's just a throwaway match on RAW...



Osize10 said:


> Oh don't worry, everyone on here will call it amazing regardless of the actuality


Coming from a Daniel Bryan fan, this is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ricardo pisses me off in that yellow shirt


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should do a Five-Star into an RKO.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what did RVD do again to earn the #1 contender for the WHC?


He blew me, because that's what's best for business.

:HHH2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Bitches wish they had RVD's hairtie, his ponytail stays proper during ass-whoopings.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

braajeri said:


> Wow I never realized people watched Raw while it was actually live. DVR rules, fast forward an' all that.


yeah its tolerable since we can all rag on the crap parts while we watch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it me or are a lot of RVD matches ending in DQ & COs lately?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ain't nobody gonna make it to the main event against the Shield tonight except DB. :lol


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Randy Orton couldn't draw heat in the Thar Desert


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Miz's dad in the audience again would be epic right now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Ain't nobody gonna make it to the main event against the Shield tonight except DB. :lol


and a repeat match that happened twice over the course of the last month


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone notice the Punt off the top rope?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Just makes you wonder how Ryder and Gabriel are going to be buried tonight as the biggest jobbers on the roster. :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm getting tired of the whole Shield in a handicap match main event deal.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Ain't nobody gonna make it to the main event against the Shield tonight except DB. :lol


The Uso's will make it, we need the SHIELD vs. The Usos part 28.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Ain't nobody gonna make it to the main event against the Shield tonight except DB. :lol


Yeah and whomever doesnt have a match will probably be found laid out back stage before the main event


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So this is looking more & more like The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan.


And they might let him keep the 2 jobbers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rnndy botching all over the place.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Van Dam. D:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*So ain't nobody got RVD's back.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Miz's dad in the audience again would be epic right now.


I thought he was one of the Wyatt's?


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LOl When are they gonna let Ricardo wrestle and step in :lol:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dat Botch!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Am I the only one that wants to see a Punt?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Really.... 


zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah and whomever doesnt have a match will probably be found laid out back stage before the main event


Exactly what I was thinking. :lmao


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

god damn Randy stop this shit and punt his ass


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

If it ends up being Daniel Bryan v the Shield AGAIN, hopefully Cody & Goldust will make the save.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SUPERKO!

Edit: Boo. Boring DDT.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Oooo he's taking the turnbuckle cover off. How edgy. Oh no he's not. nevermind


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All of this hair pulling is starting to turn me on*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> I DON'T HAVE THE WWE APP NOR DO I WANT IT


This.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

What was up with that laugh?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

dat sadistic Orton laugh as he was ready to DDT RVD to the mat in the corner :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That laugh


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Same old segments.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat laugh!!!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

PUNT HIS ASS ALREADY JESUS CHRIST I AM TIRED OF THIS TRYING TO BE EDGY SHIT WITH ORTON


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate that they banned the punt...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"DON'T DO IT RANDY, NO NO NO"

The commentary is too fucking corny. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help, AmDrag. >:\

Funny how Orton was the guy who was used to write off Van Dam back when he left the WWE and now again tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Sinister


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That evil laugh from Orton was awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This guy is like the worst main eventer ever. I'm amazed I have the willpower to keep watching this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fresh Dougie said:


> What was up with that laugh?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Randy turned cartoon supervillain for a min.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats to every fucker who voted for RVD on the app

You just got him killed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat laugh :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton's laugh sounded like an Elite from Halo...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice sell by RVD. He looks legit crippled, hasn't moved since he hit the mat.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That was a slow ass beatdown.

Reminds me of when my mom use to hit me with the switch, pause, take a cig break and then commence the ass whooping.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I hate that they banned the punt...


was this Vickie Guerrero's doing? like how she banned Undertaker's Hell's Gate before?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And the announce table gets all calm and peaceful like they just witnessed Shane McMahon fall from the titantron, cept they saw Orton hit a DDT. What shit man .


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Justin Gabriel's hair :lmao.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its funny how this works out since Orton ousted RVD from storylines the first time.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Dat nostalgia.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shouldn't Del Rio, ya know, come out and laugh at RVD or something? Aren't they supposed to be feuding or something?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nice sell by RVD. He looks legit crippled, hasn't moved since he hit the mat.


 
Don't imagine things. It's because RVD is high as shit again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you wanna play in the big leagues......marry the bosses daughter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This makes Bryan look bad. He wont come out to help the ones who helped him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So RVD tried to make the save for Bryan last week, but he gets epically destroyed and Bryan is no where to be seen? What a dick head.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H"s DVD, can't wait :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor RvD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> was this Vickie Guerrero's doing? like how she banned Undertaker's Hell's Gate before?


No, they actually legitimately banned the punt a few years ago, apparently.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goat Face Killer said:


> Congrats to every fucker who voted for RVD on the app
> 
> You just got him killed


i know, and it could've been R-Truth


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I am excited for Triple H's DVD though. Should be good content on there.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like RVD just cashed in his last chips


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H Dvd Comes out tomorrow


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"This is about me!" Yup, I know HHH. It's always about you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> was this Vickie Guerrero's doing? like how she banned Undertaker's Hell's Gate before?


Nah, this is from WWE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sensesfail said:


> was this Vickie Guerrero's doing? like how she banned Undertaker's Hell's Gate before?



No one banned it on tv. The company won't allow him to do it. Except at Extreme Rules against Big Show for some reason.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> This makes Bryan look bad. He wont come out to help the ones who helped him.


Well to be fair it's not like any of the other 9 came out to help him either.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Triple H Dvd Comes out tomorrow


because the spotlight is always on me

:HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The news about Vince's return tonight is true right?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I miss the Punt Kick.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if I should keep watching. The show has sucked so far.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple H DVD, Chapter 1 - "How I saved the business by doing something stupid at MSG leading me to getting passed over as King of the Ring winner, subsequently leading to Austin 3:16"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh crap this show is only half done.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio arbreaker on RVD, yawn


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wonder how they'll do this, Vince McMahon still to appear, he either kicks off te 3rd hour(Punk's usual slot) or is in the main event


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Banning the punt came about when the NFL started that Helmet to Helmet penalty. Concussions were a touchy subjects in sports there for a second. Just like we haven't seen chair shots to the head since Wrestlemania 27, and Taker and HHH both got fined for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only halfway through this show.

:damn


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

OLE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

OLÉ


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i actually want to see how Primo/Epico's re-debut will turn out


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> because the spotlight is always on me
> 
> :HHH2


It's what's Best For Business :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Matidors = lame gimmicks.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Why the fuck is Epico and Primo getting so many ads for their shitty return?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just debut these fuckers already


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Primo and Epico return next week.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE

NEXT MONDAY.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Los Matadores to debut next week and then become jobbers next month.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Next Monday - The beginning of the end for Epico & Primo


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The Tito Montoya's


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

thank god they're finally debuting these clowns so i don't have to see these horse shit promos anymore


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Very short commercials :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Is it sad that I'm excited for them to debut next week?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> Banning the punt came about when the NFL started that Helmet to Helmet penalty. Concussions were a touchy subjects in sports there for a second. Just like we haven't seen chair shots to the head since Wrestlemania 27, and Taker and HHH both got fined for that.


All of this is very true-Don't forget the piledrivers since Austin...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Boring ass show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

etched Chaos said:


> Why the fuck is Epico and Primo getting so many ads for their shitty return?


Vince thinks he can push them on the Mexicans for EL RATING-0.

:vince6


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heavily build the debut of the Puerto Rican Matadors that will be jobbing in a month.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol the killers debut next week :hayley3


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

About damn time they are debuting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

About time they debut. How many fucking vignettes did we need?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Give it up, ADR. No-one cares.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

watch, Primo and Epico will be the ones to actually take those tag team titles from the Shield :lmao


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Is it sad that I'm excited for them to debut next week?


yes, yes it is


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

If you are going to show us what happens on the app, why would we download the app? #Retarded


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Straight up PS2 graphics


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no fandango or big E in WWE sk14


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The titty twins.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Vince thinks he can push them on the Mexicans for EL RATING-0.
> 
> :vince6


They don't even have bullfighting in Mexico, bullfighting is from Spain


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Worst thing you could do to a new tag team is have both guys look EXACTLY the same.

It's bad enough they're wearing masks but then you got them wearing the same costumes... the same colors... the same tights. It's too much. You gotta find a way to distinguish one from the other.

Like can't one of them have a red mask and the other a blue mask or something?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait are the Bellas supposed to be faces now? Please, please no.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldberg vs Lesnar in "30 years of Mania" mode :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Randy Orton creeping on the Bellas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, what a selfish bitch.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*OH SHIT. ORTON AND THAT BELLA.*


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

JoJo will be pissed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"It was truly tragic how awful that attack on RVD was...............But enough about that, LET'S TALK ABOUT WWE 2K14!"

Nice segue...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh shit they just mention Bryan/Bri


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, how does Orton know which one is Brie? 

(looks at the tits) 

Oh yeah.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

a lot of razor ramon name drops lately


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao ORTON.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Orton is so smooth.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the return of creeper pimp Orton :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Brie about to get a taste of the RKO


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Brie and Daniel are going out? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 such a pimp :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Brie gonna be findin some poop in her bag later


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie Bella looking good tonight.

:damn


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"I was too busy not caring"

Brie the GOAT. :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Brie is GG's



Nikki is BG's


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki's like "I'd get all up in that...oh wait..Cena...yeah. Boo"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKRapist.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton taking lessons from his Evolution buddy, the Pussy Monster, Batista.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki is like "BITCH PLEASE" my man John is the real champion.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't get it....They show Randy is married but then have him hit on Brie?.....I guess WWE doesn't promote monogamy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall rockin' dat cocky lady killer swag from his Legend Killer days. bama


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That weeding pic. Lord.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao This HHH dvd :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Orton's newly divorced I'm suprised Nikki didn't jump his bones.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally WWE acknowledge Bryan and Brie's relationship. 

Now Brie should turn on Bryan in storyline and join Orton. Dat Swerve.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton actually has a thing for the Bellas, who knew, seeing the fact they did think Orton was hot before on a poll


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Showing HHH's marriage is best for business. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

That father daughter kiss looked passionate. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Boy :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"Too busy not caring."










Fuck you, Orton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Excited for this DVD.

And lol @ that segment with Orton and the Bellas.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Orton breaking the fourth wall!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I thought they got married at a Las Vegas drive-thru?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol why would they release that when Steph and HHH are the top heels 
No marks will buy it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice pop for AJ Lee


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Dat Pop for AJ :mark:


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I don't get it....They show Randy is married but then have him hit on Brie?.....I guess WWE doesn't promote monogamy


He's divorce


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Chicago loves AJ


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ pop!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dat AJ Pop :mark


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

This is fapping material


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HI, AJ! And she just got a big pop!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Huge pop for AJ


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Shane McMahon better be on that HHH DvD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

WWE 2K14: We keep bringing you history lessons cause we're too lazy to do something with the current roster.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> Brie and Daniel are going out? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


i guess you never watched Total Divas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I don't get it....They show Randy is married but then have him hit on Brie?.....I guess WWE doesn't promote monogamy


Huh? He is divorced.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stephanie and AJ can make out any time now. :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

"Boss Lady." I love that.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Triple H and Steph's wedding on a WWE produced DVD
:vince5 $$$ :vince5


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So how is AJ the heel again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

soooooo...AJ's a face now?


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Randy hitting on Brie got me scared it's a building up to Orton vs Cena feud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> i guess you never watched Total Divas


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ got the biggest pop of the night :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao That pop for Fandango


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

AJ is cute as fuarkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's back.

Look at the crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat Fandango pop!!!! I love how they purposely roll him out in smark cities now.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

At first I wasn't into Chicago tonight, but they're kicking it up now.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ/STEPHANIE FEUD PLEASE. AJ/STEPHANIE FEUD PLEASE. AJ/STEPHANIE FEUD PLEASE. :mark:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Huh? He is divorced.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is he? Huh...I didn't know that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

dat aj pop yo


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> i guess you never watched Total Divas


That's the joke *Rainier Wolfcastle*. I knew before Total Divas.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Roster = meh.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Turn AJ babyface


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How is AJ heel


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

10 divas Tag??

Kaitlyn???

:mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That's OK, AJ. I hate you, too.

Though you're on the right track. Let's just forget about the Divas. You as well, all of you just piss off.


We can keep Summer Rae though, she's a valet, not some useless diva.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The lovely summer rae graces us with her presence. Chicago needs to chant her name


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only that still thinks it's funny when JBL calls her Mrs. Fandango?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph is a boss bitch for sure.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

That reminds me of back to the future 2 when they show clips on the tannen tower of his race to power


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Nothing wrong with that.


This.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I swear Summer Rae gets better looking every time I see her


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Chicago bowing down to AJ....moment of the night so far


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton hitting on Jo-Jo, the Bellas and Eva is next.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" Boss lady, you're kinda all up in my personal space." :lmao Dat AJ.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

No they don't love him, JBL, it's the theme.
JBL getting more awful as the weeks go on.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Be A Star Steph?


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

This show has been boring :thumbdown:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fandango and Summer Rae. <3

Gid forbid him losing yet again, though.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*How dare they not show the Summer Rae Struggle Split.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How broads don't check or buy a fresh drink whenever Dirty Curty is around, I don't know.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Every week Fandango's music hits:

JBL: ''FANDANGO AND MRS FANDANGO''

Cole: ''That's Summer Rae''

fpalm I'm so sick of hearing this.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> At first I wasn't into Chicago tonight, but they're kicking it up now.


 Its not much they could really get into. this show has been shit


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Orton is the kind of slimy motherfucker that reminds to avoid dark alleys. RUN, BRIE


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, nice job of being bullies at AJ again, commentary. fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ok... i was wrong 
this show is pretty boring


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

pwlax8 said:


> Am I the only that still thinks it's funny when JBL calls her Mrs. Fandango?


Yes


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Are they going to pair up Bri with Orton? Why do i get that feeling.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did anyone else see the Lesnar Plant?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WWE, where it's Summer every day of the year. (Napoleon Dynamite reference...I think)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RKOAJ said:


> Randy hitting on Brie got me scared it's a building up to Orton vs Cena feud.


This was always building up to Orton vs Cena, DB is just a placeholder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Day dreaming over Aj Lee


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Yes


I figured. Don't know why, think it's because it pisses off cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Every week Fandango's music hits:
> 
> JBL: ''FANDANGO AND MRS FANDANGO''
> 
> ...


its like playing WWE 13


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hazuki said:


> Are they going to pair up Bri with Orton? Why do i get that feeling.


i've never even thought about that until you mentioned it


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Every week Fandango's music hits:
> 
> JBL: ''FANDANGO AND MRS FANDANGO''
> 
> ...


Cole always loses his shit when JBL calls her that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Also, nice job of being bullies at AJ again, commentary. fpalm


They'll never live it down, they're still salty AJ made them look like fools on commentary

... and it makes no sense at all Cole would be happy by any of Steph's actions, but who needs logic, right?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Are they going to pair up Bri with Orton? Why do i get that feeling.


Makes sense in that WWE would make it a storyline in Total Divas, try to get Orton on it for the ladies haha.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Dat Pop for Santino!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> i've never even thought about that until you mentioned it


It just the way Bri looked at him gave me that feeling. I really hope not.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Why is Cole telling Lawler to order a pizza? We all know lasagne is for kings...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw fuck.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Fuck.fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh great Fandango is going to job to a sock to the throat


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Santino? I really have the urge to turn off my tv now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Fandango gonna job to Santino?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fandango jizzing in the ring folks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

O Fenômeno said:


> Makes sense in that WWE would make it a storyline in Total Divas, try to get Orton on it for the ladies haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I thought they are sticking him with Jo Jo next season?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Santino's Power Walk is more over than 75% of the Roster


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

One thing you must give Santino credit for, where ever he goes, he has the crowd eating out of his hand.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck, I forgot all about Santino.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

In b4 Fandango jobs to Santino and WF explodes with 30 pages of bitching


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Santino may be an annoying goofball, but he's got a pretty good theme. Always liked it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow. And people were complaining about ADR's match?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uhhhhhh not Santaco


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Santino to get another undeserved win. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really disappointed with the Chi-Town crowd. Cheering Santino.
Fandango to be :buried


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus it's like a Gatling gun of shitty jokes at commentary.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

This could be a good little comedy match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' duck n cover :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Santino is fucking gold :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> Its not much they could really get into. this show has been shit


That is also very true.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> One thing you must give Santino credit for, where ever he goes, he has the crowd eating out of his hand.


*BITCHES LOVE SANTINO*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck you guys. Santino is the GOAT.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae chants. I'm so happy right now


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Domenico said:


> Santino? I really have the urge to turn off my tv now.


I rather have Santino on TV than Cena.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Take it McMahon got tired of Fandango


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't usually say this, but it's quite boring tonight is Raw.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Santino is fucking gold :lmao


he's not someone who should be getting victories though


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Summer Rae chant :mark


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

She is bad though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Summer Rae chants. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Summer Rae


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why don't I see Darren Young listed in the roster reveal???


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler is so salty that he's not included in the JBL and Cole show.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A Summer Rae chant? :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is Summa Ray related to Bubba Ray?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae chants. I'm so happy right now


I am as well, nice to see the hottest woman on the roster being acknowledged.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bukkake pants for Fandango once again this week...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Summer Rae more over than Fandango. :lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Summer Rae chants lol

she is close to a true 10/10 tho


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok you guys think Fandango is over when the crowd chant the name of his _valet_ and _sing along to his theme_


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

finalnight said:


> I thought they are sticking him with Jo Jo next season?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Really? Ugh, a “love triangle"... I wouldnt be suprised now if they did it. Reality tv is all about relationship drama.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

killacamt said:


> why don't I see Darren Young listed in the roster reveal???


he's in there, i saw him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No fucks given.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Pussy Monster, the Animal Batista is a better dancer than Fandango. Batista for WWE Champion.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Legdrop!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango won


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"4/10" :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Fandango doing what Cesaro couldn't?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Fandango WINS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae chant FTW. Fucking yes, Fandango's ended the streak! :'D


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

4/10 sign sighting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol That "split". Really?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Santino loses :yes :yes :ye


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so santino went on a 2 week winning streak only to lose to fandango


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn that leg drop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So they had Fandango beat Santino, but Sandow and Cesaro couldn't? One of which is Mr. MITB?

Fuck that shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder how bad that hurts your ass doing a leg drop like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Summer Rae was on the Chicago Bliss of the Lingerie Football League. ha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol her terrible splits everytime I see it


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

pins cesaro jobs to this guy

DAMN


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

damnit...Santino...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fandango needs a midcard title to get really over. :hayley1


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't believe I'm pleased for a Fandango victory, but thank you for beating Santino. 

Now let's Santino go back to non-stop jobbing, that's all he's good for.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> No fucks given.


AHHHHHHH!!!!! So cute. I want one!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm disappointed in my City right now. Copy-cating the British idiots from the night after Mania with these lame ass chants. Be leaders, not followers.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Summer Rae was on the Chicago Bliss of the Lingerie Football League. ha


huh? interesting piece of info


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So essentially.. all of the faces are going to get injured in their matches leading up to the handicap match, meaning it's the shield vs bryan and a bunch of injured guys.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks hot in that arena, must be Summer (Big Bang Theory reference)


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No Big E in 2k14? He better be DLC.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is it Ry-Man or Hey-Back?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Summer is so good as a valet :lmao I'm so glad they chose her. Her and dat struggle split. Dirty Curty would still get it tbh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Shield get's what coming to them? Bryan beats them weekly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn she is good looking


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Time for the return of the GOAT. The Best in the World!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh, it's time for another boring " I wanna fight " promo from Punk.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

still not sure if that crossbody to nowhere was intentional or a hilarious botch well overplayed :hmm:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Now let's Santino go back to non-stop jobbing, that's all he's good for.


this


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk up next!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Unless this leads to the burial of certain guys out of these 11 men then WWE have chose very poorly the men to backup Daniel Bryan, I'm hoping what happens is they turn and are there to add numbers to the Corporation


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I find it so hilarious that the CM Punk/Heyman storyline is just above the other storyline that encapsulates the rest of the WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So is it Ry-Man or Hey-Back?


It's Ryman. It has been offically passed and conveyed by The Queen.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Summer Rae was on the Chicago Bliss of the Lingerie Football League. ha


And she looked fine as hell while doing it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/2k/wwe-2k14/wwe-2k14-full-roster-revealed-26149996


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> God damn she is good looking


She's aight...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> God damn she is good looking


god dammit it's not fair that she is that attractive. clearly a 10/10


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Summer is so good as a valet :lmao I'm so glad they chose her. Her and dat struggle split. Dirty Curty would still get it tbh


Every time she does the splits, they should do a quick zoom on her face, she shrugs, and this noise is heard:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

POP OF THE NIGHT COMING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

doctor doom said:


> I find it so hilarious that the CM Punk/Heyman storyline is just above the other storyline that encapsulates the rest of the WWE.


It's not above the Corporation storyline in any way, shape, or form. It's been brutal.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

In case you haven't seen it 17 million times already...8 days ago at night of champions....


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


>


dat ass

:yum:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!! Best in the World!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

average pop considering its chicago


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is lingerie football more popular than the WNBA?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was actually pretty funny what cole said about the cubs.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punk time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DAT BLACKHAWKS JERSEY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

:lmao Go Blackhawks..

Jesus Christ you are a sad bunch Cubs..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> huh? interesting piece of info


yeah esp since they are in chicago


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cheap pop, lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat pop for da GOAT.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

haha black hawks jersey


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It never fails in Chicago; fucking love watching Punk come out to this.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Boooooooooo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Vyer said:


> She's aight...


I'd take the chick in the background over her


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Blackhawks jersey. :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Clobberin' time


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God I love hockey jerseys


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

dat pop


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at this skinny fat ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is such a star and gets massive pops in Chicago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wearing Blackhawk's jersey to ensure he gets a pop.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah esp since they are in chicago


that's why i said it was interesting


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh hello.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hot damn that fucking crowd noise.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I think they are happy :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Cheap pop, lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's his hometown, i highly doubt he needs a cheap pop. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punk looks good in that Blackhawks jersey.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CULT OF PERSONALITY 

Btw go C-A-P-S C-A-P-S CAPS


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look at this skinny fat ass.


You just contradicted yourself, you damned idiot.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk vs Ryback? Meh. We've seen that match a thousand times. It's not like it's going to get better this time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh goody an awful Punk/Ryback match is on the way.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome back Punk!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stad said:


> It's his hometown, i highly doubt he needs a cheap pop. :lmao


That joke flew right over your head.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Look at this skinny fat ass.


I forgot HHH said that.:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

hazuki said:


> CULT OF PERSONALITY
> 
> Btw go C-A-P-S C-A-P-S CAPS


Go canucks baby


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk/Ryback

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Oh goody an awful Punk/Ryback match is on the way.


First of several my friend.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Just fucking talk and leave.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

saw the mark out guy lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brock Lesnar guy in the crowd tonight


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao I see the Brock Lesnar guy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

CM Punk looks goat in Hockey jerseys just like Bret Hart did.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The GOAT with the GOAT pop.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk still gets the best pops behind Bryan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You won a half season Cup. Shut up. 

Go buy another incorrectly spelled "TAVES" shirt.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk _regained_ his smile


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Punk lost his smile. 

HBK where are you?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Punk needs to go back to the slicked hair. The reason I loved that look is just because it made Punk look so focused and in control, just bad ass. Though I guess his current looks goes with his current gimmick of kinda being in a downward spiral.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh hello.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

World's Best said:


> You just contradicted yourself, you damned idiot.


:HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Back to the Future reference there?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh. Thank you for that chant, Chicago. :flip


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder if Biff Tannen bet on that match...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

We need " booooooring " chants now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Punk/Ryback
> 
> :lmao


it's ironic we had this match last year at HIAC and we're nearing HIAC also


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh hello.


#HeStillGotIt


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> First of several my friend.


I know . Would it kill Heyman to get someone worth a shit to help him?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Punk lose his smile?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Punks retirement speech. Inb4 puppets





Silent Alarm said:


> :HHH2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I never read Gray's Sports Almanach but I don't think they keep track of wrestling results


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cheap pop count : 2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Repackage him as CM Funk and make him dance with Tensai and Brodus.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> We need " booooooring " chants now.


Keep whining. unk7


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Punk, I love you, but what the hell are you going on about?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Pandering.....that's PURE pandering.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

World's Best said:


> CM Punk still gets the best pops behind Bryan.


chris benoit


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Punk, the Cubbies still play in Chicago. Disappointment around this time is expected.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk aint said a damn thing 5 mins in


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, Summer Rae looked good as hell tonight.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how nobody gives a shit about basketball anymore. Hockey ratings are skyrocketing


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do we really need this much talk about NHL?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

krai999 said:


> only in chicago


No in most arenas.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

lol at this


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait for hockey season to begin!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quit the damn pandering.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOCKEY


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So you mean, being down 3-1 and tying it leads to a game 7? Mind blown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Shut the fuck up Punk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

'Merican sports stories! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

It's a wrestling show you fucking idiot, stop talking about other crap :lmao.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Punk in the center of the ring with a mic
In Chicago 
Ranting about the blackhawks 

This is probably top 5 greatest nights in his life


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hockey fpalm


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Punk, I like you but this ain't Sportscenter.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just think how Punk's promo will be if the Cubs win the world series...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

As someone who doesn't live in Chicago or watch much hockey, I don't give a shit about this.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

This is a wrestling promo??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk off on a tangent


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The fuck did he just say?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought the Chicago was to pay people under the table until caught.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is this punk or Cena

boring as fuck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh. Punk dropping that GD-Bomb.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

moss said:


> NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT HOCKEY


Mad Basketball and baseball is dieing?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's lost all of his mojo. Holy fuck shut up already.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lolz wait,hockey is popular in america now? :hayley2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you fucking serious.. Are you fucking serious Punk. A Blackhawks inspired fucking promo.


----------



## johnstamos (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Punk....

Duncan Keith is Canadian


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Best Punk promo in a good long while.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Geez get off his dick..all this talk of cheap pops is retarded..no such thing as a cheap pop. If they didnt like him they'd be silent.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rockin dat stone cold vibe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Censor God Dammit but not Sum bitch?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh so this is another "I want to fight" promo...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk with that censoring


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> I love how nobody gives a shit about basketball anymore. Hockey ratings are skyrocketing


oh and


KatKayson said:


> lol at this


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Heyman...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao HEYMAN!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HEYMAN :lol TROLLIN!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Heyman = :lmao

Holy shit. LOL


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The GOAT steady GOATing.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

I love how they bleep god damn but they don't bleep son of a bitch.

Makes me laugh.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman!!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Except for the Cubs when the others cities ALWAYS win. (heck, even the same city when they play the White Sox in interleague play)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT HEYMAN :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*HEYMAN SINGING SINATRA. I LOVE THIS MAN.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat singing! :heyman


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heyman!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you think Del Rio would get heat for interrupting this? Nope.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hockey rules, bitches.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Pandering.....that's PURE pandering.


Punk does not need to do this. Clearly beneath him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Heyman Scooter made this segment worth.

"Hoverround takes me where I want to go."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman to save this shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sing it, Paul.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Mic botch!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Heyman:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk with the random rant :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Paul Heyman looks adorable in that electric wheelchair.

I just want to pat that fucker on the head.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao @ Heyman

Love Punk but couldn't care less about him going off about hockey. Specially since we lost...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

These two are just awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman = LOL!!! 

Fucking great shit there! Singing New York, New York after a huge Pro Chicago crowd while riding a motor cart. I can't stop laughing!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think we all know your name is Paul Heyman by now


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Xapury said:


> lolz wait,hockey is popular in america now? :hayley2


You live under a rock? go check out the boston vs chicago SCF ratings


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Heyman ridin' dirty in the Big Johnny-Mobile. :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The GOAT Heyman is here :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This feud has officially run it's course. They aren't even close to ending it though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Nicain said:


> I love how they bleep god damn but they don't bleep son of a bitch.
> 
> Makes me laugh.


U-S-A! U-S-A!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy fuck Heyman on the scooter :lmao. All the fucking shit with Miz, R-Truth, Zack Ryder is all worth it just for the Heyman segments! LEGEND.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who does heyman think he is ridin johnny's scooter? unacceptable.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman in the scooter :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK IS GOD.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Mad *Basketball* and baseball is dieing?


:wade


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heyman's mic is screwed up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock can only wish to get a pop like this.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is the greatest.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*bites lip* Dammit, Punk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' basket :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Face Punk bores me, yeah I said it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Heyman silently asking for candy with that basket in front of his little scooter


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

#HoverRound is now trending on Twitter..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Heyman Scooter made this segment worth.
> 
> "Hoverround takes me where I want to go."


It's on loan from Big Johnny


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why did Paul Heyman steal the Walmart electric cart?*


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> :wade





KatKayson said:


> lol at that


:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is a trainwreck but still better than anything else tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Face Punk is a downgrade. Thank god Heyman is out there to save this terrible promo.*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> Mad * Basketball* and baseball is dieing?


:kobe


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Where's Paul boyfriend?

And where's the third wheel, chair pusher Axel?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Heels in Wheelchairs/scooters scooters always make great TV. Heyman, Flair, Bret, Batista, Mr. Excitement, etc.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Punk and watch hockey but not really digging that Blackhawks inspired promo.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Also a 2nd class president bama


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAASSSSSSSSSSS Heyman. Tell it.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> The Rock can only wish to get a pop like this.



pls be troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why show a still photo instead of tape of the three count?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul is such a smug bastard. I love him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Exhibit A was pretty homoerotic. 

I don't want to see exhibit Balls.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyman is the best in the world folks!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


>


:lmao


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorta disappointed at how this has ended up, could have been of the best feuds of the past few years but the past month has been filler and they are literally keeping Punk away from the WWE title


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Who knew Chicago had sharks?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

As a Chicago native and CM Punk mark, gotta be objective here and say Heyman is really out shining him tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk looks likes such a bitch saying 'I'm gonna beat you up' all the time, he's stood right infront of you, you fucking idiot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dont care what anyone says, this feud is terrible.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did punk pause and look back?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"2 seconds is all I need."

I say that too. :cena5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> The Rock can only wish to get a pop like this.


*I KNOW, RIGHT!?!*[/sarcasm]


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Who knew Chicago had sharks?


Lots of sharks in Lake Michigan


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Why did punk pause and look back?


good question


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Heyman was born to be a heel


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Punk can't even talk, what the fuck happened to him?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He must've loaned that E-Z Cart from where I work. Pieces of shit always break.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's Paul boyfriend?
> 
> And where's the third wheel, chair pusher Axel?


:lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol lost the power in the scooter


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Heyman's hamminess is really making this fued better than what it is.*


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Axel, you klutz.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Heyman is fucking FANTASTIC


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Punk deserve better


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HoverRound. Takes you where you want to go. Unless you want to escape the best in the world.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" I beat you with both hands tied behind my back!" :lmao I love Heyman so much!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Look like The Battery say Fuck this Im out


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol Curtis Axel tripping


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Worthless motherfucker Axel botching by stomping the aisle instead of Punk.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what is this a football game where Punk gets tackled by two guys from two different angles?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Easily the best segment of the night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When is this feud going to die? It's burying Punk six feet deep. Where he was last year compared to now is absurd.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The big guy :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Every face is getting beat up tonight


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm on Heyman's side. Punk deserves this.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

KatKayson said:


> pls be troll


Or delusional Punk mark.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


>


Oh yeah? Well, uh, that's like your opinion man.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

THE BIG GUY!!!!! And Axel.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Axel being the proper bottom bitch and doing all of the work.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Punk catchin dat air!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome segment :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk looking like Cena at times with the kicks, shorts, and a sleeved jersey. :cena2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ryback and Axl are incapable of selling.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Or delusional Punk mark.


confirmed trolling 
but there are plenty others in this thread who fit the 2nd description


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, that was some table shot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love the no selling by ryback
get thrown into that what ever it was
gets up in 5 secs, punk gets through into it and he cant get up


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH YES!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Ryback!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. You botchy Piece of shit Ryback.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Not on the table!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

OUCH

Ryback can't put someone through a table properly to save his life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is an extended Foley cheap pop promo. The viewers at home, not from Chicago, will not feel this at all.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryback no selling...


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Goldberg to save Punk


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

OH LOOK IT'S A MIRACLE!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Big Guy standing tall


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I really wanted to see Punk win tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman walking past Axel like he's nothing.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it me or is Heyman looking fatter?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Chicago BOWLIES.*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's amazing how shitty Ryback is. He almost dropped Punk who doesn't even weigh much.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Daaam bad landing...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that... is that carpeting? LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Oh yeah? Well, uh, that's like your opinion man.


way to state the obvious...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat production trying hard as hell to scramble those Goldberg chants


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So proud of Ryback taking care of that bully Punk and showing what it truly means to Be A Star.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Faces getting their asses handed to them all night


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bullies never win!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A bowly never wins! :hhh2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Rybotch rears his ugly head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> I love how nobody gives a shit about basketball anymore. Hockey ratings are skyrocketing


its because basketball is more fixed than wrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dat Ryback with the master class of promos!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Dat Heyman :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This show is pissing me off


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, here I thought Paul was going give Ryback some tongue.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So this marks the end of Ryback Mountain?


Grrrrrrr and stuff.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What is it with Ryback when it comes to putting someone through a table? Always seems to manage to mess it up.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I enjoy Punk's delivery so much that I thought the segment overall was entertaining, but the content needed a lot of work. The pandering wasn't necessary and took away a lot from it. However, Heyman in a scooter saved it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryback's delivery is fucking amazing :lmao I'm beginning to live the big guy.

I

HATE

BULLIES


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

THE BLACKHAWKS DONT GIVE UP. CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS. THEY WERE DOWN. THEY DIDNT GIVE UP. THEY WON GAME SEVEN BECAUSE THEY DIDNT GIVE UP.

CM Cena.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Best segment of the night.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

Raw is too intense :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He should've Shellshocked Punk through the table. That would've been a cool spot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That's what happens to bullies? How come this never happened to mine in school? :cussin:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rybotch seriously gonna hurt someone one of these days with those types of botches


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> It's amazing how shitty Ryback is. He almost dropped Punk who doesn't even weigh much.


its because ryback was gassed after 2 minutes


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryback probably holds the current record of putting people through tables this year.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk promo at the beginning of that had way too much pandering, and while as good as it was ever going to be, was definitely the weakest part in all of that. Heyman was good, but the fight with Punk against Ryback and Axel was great. That table bump was sick and it looked like Punk might've caught that landing badly. 

Only thing I would've liked is more of Punk talking about Ryback. Oh well... maybe that'll come next week.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So is this the show where every face loses and we have 2-3 more weeks of faces getting beat down?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:ryback rules! unk7


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Where's Vince???!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet Punk is regretting his decision to be a bully now.*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ryback almost killed Punk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The main event segment has ALOT of work to do to save this shit show.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a question.

Why do faces have to be the biggest fucking idiots walking mother earth?

'12 Punk wouldn't have charged blindly into such an obvious trap. 

Is this the only way to advance the story? Stupid idiot Punk continuously outwitted til he believes in himself and overcomes!?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

excellent segment. punk/heyman family(even though axel's a joke) is always compelling shit.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn it, here I thought Paul was going give Ryback some tongue.


Me too. WTF is up with that handshake? :rose2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Goldberg & CM Punk vs The Heyman Family at Survivor Series


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 everyone thinks he's actually injured


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it's weird having Punk still trying to get up from the attack, and in the background is Tons of Funk's theme playing


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao Zoom in on Punk while Planet Funk's theme music is playing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just the whole image of "Somebody Call My Mama" while Punk is down is something else.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Just showed an ad for live event here in Huntsville, Alabama for Saturday night. Lol, there's gonna be like nobody there. It's during a Bama game.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I love how the Diva's entrances are happening during this recap.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CM PUNK IS DOWN!* [/Booker T]

Meanwhile.... *"SOMEBODY CALL MY MOOOOOMA!"*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This production value.. :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk is working through some legit injuries. So lets have Ryback throw him through a table wrong. Ryback makes Axel look great.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Eva Marie!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hopefully punk isnt legit hurt


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mean while. As Punk struggles to get up, we got dat funk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk's still out there. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha crapping on divas entrances.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Eva is fucking hot, but she doesn't belong here.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh god, somebody teach Eva Marie to walk in heels fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So, is CM Punk from Chicago?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got back. Left during the Fandango/Santino match, anything noteworthy happened since then? I mean that in form of backstage segment since WWE were nice enough to recap the Punk segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I see so much red on those 3 wow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CM Punk getting more camera time than Divas entrances.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*head nods to AJ's theme*


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Another Aj pop


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ looks so cute


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG. I called that shit about 10 minutes ago. CM Funk dancing with Brodus and Tensai.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ Lee, the best Diva in WWE currently


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at this match.



Look at it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god i love AJ Lee


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ, production's been terrible tonight. :lol A divas match only means one thing: brb poppin' molly.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ouch...exit combined with divas entrances...that's gotta sting.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Truly this is the ultimate jobber entrance.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> Punk is working through some legit injuries. So lets have Ryback throw him through a table wrong. Ryback makes Axel look great.


If Punk didn't want to get thrown, he shouldn't have been such a bully. /s


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk's going to be regretting that bump for the rest of his life.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Ha crapping on divas entrances.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Eva Marie can't walk in heels for shit


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ALICIA FOX :mark:

I'm the only Alicia mark on this forum


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at this match.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at it.


I don't wannaaaa..a


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

5 vs 5 diva tag match? Finally something to look forward to .


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Alicia


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So, is CM Punk from Chicago?


is this a legit question?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Alicia Fox: The Female JTG*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

So where is Kaitlyn lately?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I bet Punk is regretting his decision to be a bully now.*


Word.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alica Fox should change her intro to these theme


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I was gonna say. There are more than 8 divas. Stupid Cole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No worse sound in the world than the Bellas screaming. Ugh, shut them the fuck up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so it's Total Divas vs AJ Lee & the other Divas that no one cares about


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah...........


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bella Twins pinning AJ in a minute. :lmao

Cue butthurt AJ mark rage.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> is this a legit question?


Is this? fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The fuck was that?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Horrible raw and now a diva shit fest. I am done, and turning it off. Will check back in a month or so and see if anything improves.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

LOLOL wtf?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

woah woah what!?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' pants on JoJo


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So wait, the Bellas are faces now?

I don't understand at all.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That was quick lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell :hayley3


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That finish looked weak as hell.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

You're kidding me right? Tell me that AJ forgot to kick out.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

AJ eating a pinfall :faint:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Tamina is back.


This fucking division :lmao


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

are the bellas meant to be face now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the faces are not being a star to a heel and are bullying here???


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Terrible week for faces as AJ loses to.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

lolwut AJ Being carried by Tamina?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are the Bellas face.

In what world are the Bellas face.

I guess the same one with Miz as a face but still.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I wish the Raiders would make a furious comeback. I need something to watch


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

A Bella Twin... just pinned AJ? Wha? I can't even... fpalm


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Love Jo Jo


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Punk segment went too long - saved us from Diva's match?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome. Further proof that Total Divas > jailbait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing how utterly awful every divas segment is on Raw & Smackdown yet Total Divas is addictive.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> So wait, the Bellas are faces now?


i don't think so, they were just on the "Total Divas" team in that match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

We're watching Youtube videos on TV now in the small window format? WHAT THE FUCK WWE?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

.... From outta nowhere.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So, is CM Punk from Chicago?


So you are telling me every time he comes out you don't hear the announcer...Disgrace 


Everyone knows he is from 


parts unknown


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

This show is fucking terrible, I want my 3 hours back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty Bella will always be a face by default.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ha they showed when the table no sold the RKO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Did WWE just jack some dude's RKO YouTube compilation?*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tapping out. Life's too short.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

How great is the RKO? Ask DDP in 1997


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW. THAT CONVINCED ME TO SUBSCRIBE WWE'S CHANNEL.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is the most talented Diva on the roster jobbing to a fucking Bella twin? Goddammit!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shield promo!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Look at all those RKOs out of nowhere!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is a BOSS


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

KatKayson said:


> So you are telling me every time he comes out you don't hear the announcer...Disgrace
> 
> 
> Everyone knows he is from
> ...


I thought it was Palos Verdes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd lose all of my morals with this bastard.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brie's going to be the next Divas Champion.




Maizeandbluekid said:


> A Bella Twin... just pinned AJ? Wha? I can't even... fpalm





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why is the most talented Diva on the roster jobbing to a fucking Bella twin? Goddammit!


This is the rage I wanted to see. :lol


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Are they in the Janitor's closet?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shield is gonna win. The faces ended the show last week and I doubt they'd do it two weeks in a row.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

SHIElD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No more talking for Rollins

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, I love the shield


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> A Bella Twin... just pinned AJ? Wha? I can't even... fpalm


:cena5 dat pull


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I would...got damn.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I love the Shield's Corporate goon-like logic. Bravo. Kick that ass.*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat RKO on Carlito


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Having trouble hearing Ambrose


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ok the show sucked, we need an epic ending.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Dean Ambrose:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Guy on the right has the voice of a 13 year old.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

For a moment I thought they showed a dead body :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Roman Reigns sucks


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield promo! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Believe, Bitches. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's amazing how utterly awful every divas segment is on Raw & Smackdown yet Total Divas is addictive.


Does that make it not awful though? I mean the Room is awful but I still can't get enough. Not like the two can't coexist.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Gonna do our jobs"

Uhhh... Amby? Do you know what that means in the wrestling world?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Alicia... Sis... Those edges... Come on now.

That match was nothing but Brie impressed me. She could be a good babyface.

AMBROSE TALKING ON RAW. godisreal.gif


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn right you're a stud Dean!!!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Please dont put the title on a Bella


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

DAMN, DIS SHOW IS BORIN


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> I thought it was Palos Verdes


hmmmm you could be right..


I might be confusing hes and cena's location


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> AJ Lee, the best Diva in WWE currently


*That's not saying alot though is it....*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Playing GTA at the same time has at least made this RAW fly by!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shield!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Secueritae said:


> Are they in the Janitor's closet?


Every confined space Dean Ambrose walks in suddenly becomes a janitor's closet

*puts on female poster flame shield*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ambrose on the mic.


Yes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Playing GTA at the same time has at least made this RAW fly by!


i c wut u did there because you can fly planes in that game :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sensesfail said:


> i don't think so, they were just on the "Total Divas" team in that match


No, they're definitely faces. They acknowledged Brie is dating Daniel Bryan and they had an earlier segment with Orton and the Bellas that they were clearly face in.

This company is so unbearably lazy. Total Divas = face turn. Nothing on WWE tv itself. Nothing. They just assume that everybody on the planet knows they're dating when half the audience probably doesn't even pay attention to wrestling sites on the Internet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The shields are studs... their words not mine, although I think some people here would agree with that comment


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Does that make it not awful though? I mean the Room is awful but I still can't get enough. Not like the two can't coexist.


But the matches/segments are awful in a "Cringing with one eye closed" kind of way instead of the hilarious disaster Total Divas is.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God I hope that doesn't mean AJ will be losing the belt to one of the Bella's, but either way it does mean WWE is fine with having her lose clean to them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Shield are studs... it's true. And lots of people are up for the ride.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *That's not saying alot though is it....*


Its like saying its the cleanest turd in a manure pile


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk has a couple decent new t-shirts.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB is going to get destroyed then Vince is going to come out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So they are totally squashing the "Orton doesn't deserve it either" angle from last week. 

Can they back up the fucking truck fast enough that we all don't the beeping? Fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Over/Under on Ryder's elimination? 

I got 2 seconds.*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bryan is over as fuck

haters so god damn irate right now 

you mad?
you seething?
you flustered?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

POP OF THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Ride of the Valyries! makes me happy.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

:yes :yes forum has not crashed in a long time. It should be now :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE is having two filler PPVs in a row


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bryan is not over, crowd just chants YES because the show is almost over.

:HHH2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That man is OVER.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Please let Vacant retain the championship at the ppv. he's been the best champ in years


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BRYYYYYAN DANIELSON!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its nice to see Daniel Bryan genuinely happy that he is getting such a huge pop.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

calling it now if Kofi is in the match, he gonna get Speared.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That is one over motherfucker.*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Philawallafox said:


> Ride of the Valyries! makes me happy.


"_Flight_" you mean?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Daniel Bryan chants are over not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rubber band in his hair? dafuq? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's over and I like Bryan but he's quite dull on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Does homeboy have a headband on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He sure dos have a headband on.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ironman match, please?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Mesut Ozil swag!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Silent Alarm said:


> He's over and I like Bryan but he's quite dull on the mic.


this is a great promo

way better than orton and cena do


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Does homeboy have a headband on?


looking like he's about to go play some field hockey


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Affirmative! Affirmative! Affirmative!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

SHIELD!!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOP DAT ASS, SHIELD!*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Ironman match, please?


i would love that match, perfect match type in general just to make it end in a tie, to keep the title vacant until Hell in a Cell


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


> POP OF THE NIGHT!!!!


I think Punk's was louder...not surprising though.

Oh look, another promo ending in Yes...god damn I hate that chant.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

wow. i went to shower after the cm punk segment and I come back to the same old "yes" promo by Bryan. This is more stale than week old dog shit in the summer heat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Bryan is over as fuck
> 
> haters so god damn irate right now
> 
> ...


More confused than anything, honestly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOLDUST AND CODY!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goldust :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who ever called Cody and golddust good call

make them the tag team champions


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Rhodes ambush! :mark:


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice disguise Goldust


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

OMFG!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao How do you not see Goldust in the crowd with his face paint on?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem boys!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

THE RHODES BROTHERS BABYYYYYY


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

SHIELD music hitting still carries a sense of menace that stops shit dead.

:ti The Rhodes Boys invading RAW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

THE RHODES FAMILY LIVES


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DUST N CODY :mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*OH SHIT. DEM RHODES. Faces being made all over the place.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well damn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dustin show up in a hoodie, jeans...and facepaint


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

OH SHIT...GOLDUST AND CODY RHODES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cody Rhodes outta nowhere!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

not gonna lie

marked at goldie


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :cody2 :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Goldust & Cody Rhodes :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Cody and Goldust Trayvondust!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. YEAH.

"I Miss Lita" sign. Give it the fuck up.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK that was pretty damn cool, but how did no one see Goldust with that make up?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Jumping the barrier with your face still painted haha


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

ummmmmm why are the rhodes going after the shield? shouldn't they be going after orton and HHH?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"THA HELL WAS THAT!?!"*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Rhodes' :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Goldie keeping kayfabe alive.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Goldust in his facepaint :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just waiting for Dusty to come in from the back and elbow someone


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

that was badass


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That was by far the most entertaining segment of the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Ryback probably holds the current record of putting people through tables this year.


I think you mean botching table spots this year 

he has not done it right yet


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dem Rhodes boys! Woot!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

goldust blocked me for believing in the shield


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Nope, Goldust's face paint does not stick out while he was in the audience.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody looked legit as hell there. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HEY GET THOSE GUYS OUT OF THERE!!! THEY CAN'T DO THAT! THEY AREN'T WWE EMPLOYEES!!!! *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing says serious business beat down like taking time to apply that fabulous gold face point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOAT Halloween costume: Black hoodie, jeans, and Goldust face paint. Sure to creep everyone the fuck out.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Why does Dustin have to be Goldust in this storyline? Makes no sense, but it's kinda funny haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Cody and Goldust fuck yeah!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Some fucking deranged fan dressed up as Goldust attacked the Shield!*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Goldie pullling a sting move... :hayley3


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

HIGHLIGHT OF THE NIGHT


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> OK that was pretty damn cool, but how did no one see Goldust with that make up?


He was wearing a hood. Duh.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

Good promo by Bryan. No garbage, old school and just selling the match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought one of the security guards was Maven for a sec


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> That was by far the most entertaining segment of the night.


:agree:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> That was by far the most entertaining segment of the night.


as ridiculous as it was with goldust in his makeup it was the only entertaining part of the show.

CM Punk sucked, Bryan is annoying, fuck of mcmahons


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Legit thought that was randomers at first


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Matt Hardy called...wait no he didn't his ass is locked up.. 

Carry on with the gimmick..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> The Daniel Bryan chants are over not Daniel Bryan.


That can be said of Fandango. Theme and valet over, not him.

Bryan IS over though


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Dustin show up in a hoodie, jeans...and facepaint


He's a crossdressing freak with a speech impediment and likes to lick things and knee other men in the nuts what you described just now seems like a perfectly normal thing for him to do


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Bless Goldy's soul but how is that gold ass paint going unnoticed.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't the Rhodes be mad at Orton? After all he was the one who beat them both.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Nothing says serious business beat down like taking time to apply that fabulous gold face point.


*He ain't playin!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the shield is just about tired being the corporation's punching bag.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

The shield are so getting blocked by Goldie


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

TBH, I didn't know who that was until I saw a clear image. Man. LOL Awesome epic moment


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rhodes brothers causing havoc! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Cody looked legit as hell there. Pretty awesome.


Cody looked bad ass, let his push begin. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think you mean botching table spots this year
> 
> he has not done it right yet


The tables broke properly in most of table spots he's done this year.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldust looked badass in a hoodie.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

A Shield/Cody & Goldust match is something I can get excited for.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> The Daniel Bryan chants are over not Daniel Bryan.


that is like saying Austin wasnt over the what chant was


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> That was by far the most entertaining segment of the night.


 Yup.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well shit, at least Ambrose is defending the fucking strap on a nationally televised program.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think the shield is just about tired being the corporation's punching bag.


One would think. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

omfg bros


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Matt Hardy called...wait no he didn't his ass is locked up..
> 
> Carry on with the gimmick..


"Juhn Lurinidus can kiss my ayass!!!"


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> A Shield/Cody & Goldust match is something I can get excited for.


Meh. War Games pl0x.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rhodes brothers as the future tag champs = :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> The tables broke properly in most of table spots he's done this year.


Sure they broke but that doesnt mean that ryback didnt put the person on the right spot of the table.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xapury said:


> Goldie pullling a sting move... :hayley3












Some of these dudes are about to get killed.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Cody & Dustin! :mark:

Push em ffs


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought RVD got knocked out by Orton's beat down?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Times like these I miss the furious, spiteful, Undashing Cody.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Goldust wearing his paint isn't completely silly - it's like his war paint, it's who he is in the wrestling arena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

unDASHING said:


> omfg bros


Well...that's. Hey at least they're in the game.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao RVD no selling his "injuries".


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole was like "whos that with Goldust?". Who else would it be Cole, Dusty?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Was expecting this to be like Space Jam with the entire face team in bandages


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler to get speared and end up in the 8th row.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Cody looked bad ass, let his push begin. :mark:


Yep. I sense a tag match coming at Battleground, following up to a serious push for Rhodes. Awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> omfg bros


:mark:


Too bad I won't be getting it on current gen. I'll wait until 2K 15 on next gen


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

"Intriguing possibilities" :cole3

It is 11 vs 3 you idiot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler vs Rollins

The battle of who is more similar to HBK

:mark:


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "Juhn Lurinidus can kiss my ayass!!!"


*"ADUM, YOU BASSSTARD!" "AMY, YOU WHORE!".

That was one angry shortbus bastard.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> omfg bros


I just peed my pants. :mark: :mark: :mark:

They look kinda've weird though, it looks like PS2 graphics.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

that Metallica ad :lol:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why would HHH book this match? Makes less than no sense unless there is a big heel turn coming? Big Show come down and clean house?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Domenico said:


> :lmao RVD no selling his "injuries".


Nah he just smoked a fatty before he came out, he cant feel the injuries


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a feeling Vince is going to interrupt this match in a few minutes.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I thought RVD got knocked out by Orton's beat down?


I was wondering about that too since no one made any mention as to whether or not he was going to be involved still. Oh well. WWE logic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is definitely Corey Feldman's attractive younger brother from Shelbyville.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler vs Rollins
> 
> The battle of who is more similar to HBK
> 
> :mark:


Bump off?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why would HHH book this match? Makes less than no sense unless there is a big heel turn coming? Big Show come down and clean house?


HHH may be replacing Shield with Big Show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ziggler to be first out? Wouldn't surprise me, him or Kofi.


Neeevvvverrrrrrrmind


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rollins was about to beat the Ramen Noodles off Dolph's head. :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to sell being hurt RVD.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

whenever ziggler hits a dropkick someone in a hospital is saved from dying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Bump off?


Bump-A-Mania!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That sell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

unDASHING said:


> omfg bros


Rollins, more buff than Reigns. Who knew.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol at Dean's face


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' face-plant!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These Bad News Bears looking bastards :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler vs Rollins
> 
> The battle of who is more similar to HBK
> 
> :mark:


Aww yeah


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

lmao that facial expression by ambrose.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> I have a feeling Vince is going to interrupt this match in a few minutes.


Yes please :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose's o face


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder to get eliminated during the break calling it now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Some of these dudes are about to get killed.


Celtic top:lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

RVD eating the 1st pin is good storytelling; it emphasizes the damage done to him & the others earlier in the night as well as reminding the audience how credible the SHIELD are to be facing this many guys.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cole sold that like RVD wasn't already injured.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Onehitwonder said:


> Good promo by Bryan. No garbage, old school and just selling the match.


Agreed.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

We'll have five eliminations during the commercial break


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Rollins, more buff than Reigns. Who knew.


them some horrible graphics. what is this 2009?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bryan will be the only one left after the break


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> We'll have five eliminations during the commercial break


One would hope.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sure they broke but that doesnt mean that ryback didnt put the person on the right spot of the table.


If the tables broke properly, then he must've put them through the right spot of the table. People are finding new ways to underrate Ryback even more. After tonight, all of the sudden he's a serial table botcher.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

dmccourt95 said:


> Bryan will be the only one left after the break


I would ROFL at that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryder, Gabriel and Kofi to be gone.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cole: They just pin The Highest Guy on your Team, Y'all Fucked


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> RVD eating the 1st pin is good storytelling; it emphasizes the damage done to him & the others earlier in the night as well as reminding the audience how credible the SHIELD are to be facing this many guys.


Makes sense.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have an issue with the graphics but Rollins looking bigger than Reigns is hilarious.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Celtic top:lol


He then chibbed Sting with a broken bottle of Buckie


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I know i'm about 10 mins behind, but Goldust "disguised" in a black hoodie and jeans

:lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> them some horrible graphics. what is this 2009?


Thats what happens when your on the same gen for so long.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who the fuck keeps tagging in the guys who are ALL BANDAGED UP!?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The fact that Ryder survived the break is a personal victory for the rest of the roster. bama3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> whenever ziggler hits a dropkick someone in a hospital is saved from dying


True. Ziggler's dropkicks sure are beautiful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose in a handicap match is fitting.

Still would.....to filth, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We all know the final man left standing to face the shield will be Ryder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this match is actually pretty good


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

just visually 
seeing all those people waiting to tag in 

this looks fucking stupid


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Rollins looking bigger than Reigns.


I don't like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> I don't have an issue with the graphics but Rollins looking bigger than Reigns is hilarious.


Not to mention look at how tall ambrose looks


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

All these guys on the ropes looks so....just bad


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Demolition119 said:


> them some horrible graphics. what is this 2009?


Nope, it's 2003.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Usos not even legit reaching for the fucking tag. :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambrose eliminatin' dem dudes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It doesn't even make sense for the injured guys to tag in.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That obvious spot calling.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

RVD & Kofi buried


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryan better not get his Cena on


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA OORA


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

EWHRU EWHRU EWHRU EWHRU


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's pretty bad that this is basically every "midcard" face in the company, excluding Miz. Pretty disheartening stuff.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Titus O'Neil=Rick Steiner 2013, I always mark for the bark...hmmm, someone needs to make that sign.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Then barks are so loud!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose in a handicap match is fitting.
> 
> Still would.....to filth, though.


The super-nastiness!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is the best "smug little shit" heel ever.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

JBL said wrestling

in b4 future endeavors


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's kinda mad how when wrestlers get injuries, they're not allowed to wrestle (obviously) but then when they've got a 'storyline' injury, they're in the ring fighting against all odd's lol

I mean, why didn't Wade Barrett compete after he injured his arm last year? lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh my Damn, Titus just casually pimp slapped Rollins. :ti


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That faceplant that Ambrose just did looks like the move Bray Wyatt does (only reversed).


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Titus is on his way to becoming a real superstar.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ if Ryder gets eliminated right away.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Dat lack of strategy from the faces

EDIT: GABRIEL :lol


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I love that spear...8-3 now


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought some hood shit was about to go down with Titus and Reigns lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield is tearing through this shit! 

lol, Gabriel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAS.

They'll somehow lose, though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Gabriel didn't last long


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why aren't they breaking up the pins


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

WHAT A SPEAR 


actually good


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Justin Gabriel


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL GABRIEL.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Justin Gabriel = buried


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL 'EM, BRO!*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Come one Bury all


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat spear.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

making Reigns look like a million bucks


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get in there Ryder


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is some sad shit.

Rollins is just pissed he hasn't eliminated anyone yet.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Good ol spear!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryder survived longer than Gabriel. Personal Victory :HHH2


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Zack Ryder. :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat spear !!! :mark: 

Dats how its done EDGE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Roman's hair. That luscious hair.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao at Ryder


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Roman just spearing the shit out of everyone?! Me like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the jobbers gettting like 20 secs in the ring each


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryder's career in a snapshot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol back to Twitter for Ryder.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Epic burial of the jobbers


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh my fucking god. Gabrielle's first tv match in like two years and he's gone in five seconds. :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

REIGNS destroying motherfuckers left and right. :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit dem fucking spears!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DAMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Reigns is looking fucking awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, Ryder.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shittiest teammates ever

No one trying to stop the count :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The spear is the killer of jobbers


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is all over the place :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryans five moves of doom!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That's no way to book the future face of the company, Zack Ryder.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Everyone getting eliminated haha..oh my


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap! The crowd is on fire.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

SPEARgalore

Usos pinning good to see


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF they let the faces pin Reigns?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ryder survived longer than Gabriel. Personal Victory :HHH2


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH FUCK THAT!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This will plant the seeds of an implosion down the line.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm loving this match


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Rollins's facial expressions whenever he's reacting to something are always gold :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Roman Reigns the first to go thanks to the Usos?

Building that Tag Division. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH FUCK!!! They pinned Reigns!!!!!!

CODE RED! CODE RED!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit that was a nice moment..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Samoan on Samoan crime!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn nice rub for the usos.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Roman Reigns with Dat Spear spree:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was an awesome segment.

:damn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This match is great. Keeping me on the edge.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaaaaand Reigns has his first pin to an Uso halfway through some random match vs an army of jobbers.

This match has been hilarious.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Another f'n break


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to admit, its a bit ridiculous seeing Titus O'Neil getting eliminated so easily, and then 5'8 Daniel Bryan suddenly cleaning house.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

In B4 ppl bitch Reigns got pinned.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

So this is truly the first time Reigns has been pinned? Interesting.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

This match is pretty awesome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Roman Reigns did work.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Oh my fucking god. Gabrielle's first tv match in like two years and he's gone in five seconds. :lmao


back to Superstars for Gabriel since Main Event is too big of a show for him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really fun match.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh god Reigns the first to fall...
The faces on Dean and Seth...


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

This is terrible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Roman's hair. That luscious hair.


*swings mine in your face*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Lok said:


> Samoan on Samoan crime!


No doubt, cousin on cousin crime as well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad they've booked it like this .


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> Roman Reigns did work.


The next Batista!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Reigns first loss in almost a year...caught by surprised by that. But Bryan was whooping his ass str8 up...he wasn't gonna survive in that situation. Ambroise and Bryan are the last two that's gonna be left.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone gif that Reigns spear on Gabriel.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This match is doing things for me and not just because of the existence of Dean Ambrose. The spot from Bryan coming in to Reigns getting eliminated was amazing. Goddamn.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Reigns got pinned.... I...I... don't understand life anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> OH FUCK!!! They pinned Reigns!!!!!!
> 
> CODE RED! CODE RED!


CODE RED is Big Show coming in to murder some bitches!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

I love the CHI crowd!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Roman is out?! Da fuck is this?! Worst raw ever!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> OH FUCK!!! They pinned Reigns!!!!!!
> 
> CODE RED! CODE RED!


*grabs my shotgun and heads to Chicago*

*VENGEANCE!!!!!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well at least Reigns took down like 3 guys in a row.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This match is great so far.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

He eliminated 3 members in 1 minute,i think it was fitting to get pinned


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose's face. :lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I have to admit, its a bit ridiculous seeing Titus O'Neil getting eliminated so easily, and then 5'8 Daniel Bryan suddenly cleaning house.


I know right. Almost as ridiculous as seeing Cena get decimated for 95% of his match against Lesnar, then see Punk have an equal match with him.:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> No doubt, cousin on cousin crime as well.


In his defense, he did it for The Rock(Family Tradition)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose stop playing games and bring out the damn shank.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last two are Bryan and Ziggler and Ziggler turns heel on him.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Incredible booking so far.

Reigns looks crazy strong taking out 3 guys in a row, and it took 4 guys to pin him.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cole is really playing up this Shield possibly turning on Triple H angle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins giving me Jesus H Christ realness on left side.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Am i watching a hate crime?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, and Ziggler all in one match.

:damn


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That spot where Darren Young had Ambrose in the front and Rollins in the back. Must have had been a wet dream for that motherfucker. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> He eliminated 3 members in 1 minute,i think it was fitting to get pinned


yes but not by a jobber uso.

Should have been from Daniel Bryan or Ziggler.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Great & fun match so far.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Darrren young in the ME already?damm appearing in elle boost your career lol :hayley3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Roman Reigns is out? 






JESUS! THERE WAS 5 OF EM, IT TOOK 5 OF EM!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm predicting a Truth heel turn but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler has got to eliminate some one.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Did Cole just correctly call a Northern Lights Suplex?! :angle2 :bryan2 :heyman6 :taker


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Best4Bidness said:


> Last two are Bryan and Ziggler and Ziggler turns heel on him.


that would happen if Ziggler wasn't facing Dean Ambrose for the US title on SD this week


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Michael Cole ACTUALLY CALLED IT A NORTHERN LIGHTS SUPLEX!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Darren Young on the bottom...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH rtruth is gonna turn heel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Battle of the Sellers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Battle of the Bump Machines here.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler clearly not understanding the rules again.*


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Forgot R-Truth was there! heel turn!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol if Ziggles got pinned by that I would of raged


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

R truth is so turning heel


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

R Truth has DONE NOTHING..I WONDER WHY?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fuck
Dat reversal by Seth.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

da fuq? I forgot about R Truth.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> yes but not by a jobber uso.
> 
> Should have been from Daniel Bryan or Ziggler.


Honestly who gives a shit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww no! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> OH rtruth is gonna turn heel


don't tease me like that


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ziggler vs Rollins would be a selling contest


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, Rollins is fucked.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

whut da fuck is there gonna be no swerve


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yes but not by a jobber uso.
> 
> Should have been from Daniel Bryan or Ziggler.


Propably they will chase the Tag titles,so storyline-wise it is fitting..


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was thinking Ambrose would be the last one. This is interesting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh dayum, was not expecting Seth Rollins is the last guy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. Ziggler with that rub, so much better without the briefcase.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Troof and that hairline to turn heel.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins is the future man! Great opportunity for him to shine


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS the last of the Shield left?

:mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fffffffffff-


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rollins isn't the cannon fodder of the group for a change. Inb4 cracky tales truth turns on team Bryan.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rollins realizing he is fucked is hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The seeds of a future face turn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am waiting for the catch in this whole thing. I mean why else would Triple H make this match if there wasn't some sort of evil plan?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AMBROSE GOT ELIMINATED!!!

I JUST GOT SO PISSED. :lmao

Come on, Rollins!! ::cussin: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Interruption coming soon


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> Rollins realizing he is fucked is hilarious.


It is but it's also good storytelling


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rollins putting in work


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Has R-Truth been tagged in yet?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Usos are damn entertaining


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dean!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Big Show is coming soon to your nearest ring..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Troof and that hairline to turn heel.*


The struggle is real.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Truth turning Heel


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Bump-off happening right here.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lol This poor fool Truth.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

R-Truth getting the final pinfall for the match? :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Really happy with how Tyler Black has came along in WWE

He's even seemed to bypass all the indie hate these ignorant phaggots give to Punk and Bryan 
He's really really been great


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Blackout!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So much for Truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're acting like Reigns and Ambrose won't interfere.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*ROLLINS. CLUTCH.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

King busting Seth out as a B+ player within the SHIELD.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was fucking beautiful


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So much for that Truth theory.


:lmao Wait why'd they wait for Truth to be eliminated to do that? It's a CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that sucks for Rollins, now he knows how it feels to be jumped


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

C'mon Truth a stomp to the head? :lmao
I didn't want Truth to be the one to do it anyway.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

That was cool...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WTF!!!!! Did not see that coming.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG that super kick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seth Rollins getting Shielded. Taste of your own medicine dude.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns got knocked the fuck out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

waiting on Show...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Big show incoming...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Bryan neeeds a clean win

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WTF BROS!?!?!*

lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the ref has lost all control of the match. 
Dat non existent 5 count.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uso going crazy!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazing. :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Usos looking pretty damn good. Revitalizing the Tag Team scene.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Epic :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Where is The Big Guy to stop these bullies???


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The fuck is Vince?*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Damn he sold that so good


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

backflip!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH HELL YEAH! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pretty good.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

no swerve i am dissapoint


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

yay the superfriends prevail.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Where did the faces go?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the way Rollins turned inside out when Daniel Bryan hit him with the flying knee :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> waiting on Show...


I hate you.






DB isn't the only one who won that match :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

queue up Vinces music


so no Vince???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok so why was this match booked like this?? Who did this benefit the Shield and HHH??


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Good end to that match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Least that ended more realistically than the Cena and Orton vs the fucking roster match did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins sells that knee beautifully.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

Great match? YES!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Knee! aka The Knee That Beat Cena aka The Knee That Beat Orton.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

No swerve. No fuckery. All Bryan.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The WINNERS are Daniel Bryan...and Ziggler......and the Usos


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no acknowledgement of the Usos and Ziggler :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry on fire!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That match was outstanding. Not what I expected and in a great way.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ROLLINS SOLD THE FUCK OUT THAT KNEE


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow same ending as last time. So lame


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep Cole. "Surround him". DB the next Gen. Patton


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good ending to a pretty bland Raw


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Good match


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

No retaliation?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck. I'm out :lmao


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

This is so stupid... Why put the heels in a handicap match vs the faces?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's knee is 100% effective until he wrestles HHH and he kicks out of it 3 times.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> DB isn't the only one who won that match :lmao


Might as well have since the Usos and Ziggler apparently disappeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What was the point of the 11 on 3 handicap? So Trips could bury his own hounds?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

The last 35mins was Fucking BOSS!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That implosion will be beautiful or executed horribly.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a fun match

Shit raw though 

2nd best part was Steph burial of MIZ


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Ok so why was this match booked like this?? Who did this benefit the Shield and HHH??


Because it was nice to see something different than the Shield kill everyone each week.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So basically only the last half hour of raw was worth watching.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THe real stars in that match were titus and the usos, huge studs in the future


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-monday-night-raw-9232013-results.html

Overall thoughts: I thought all of the angles were good but the wrestling was really weak as usual. The main event gave me headaches in trying to come up with the logic for it.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

the ending was dreadful.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Sold like a champ that knee


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Usos killed. I love them.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Decent RAW. Cody and Dustin, the ME, Brie beating AJ in like a minute, Punk/Heyman, Steph shitting all over Miz, and StepHHH were the best bits.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> What was the point of the 11 on 3 handicap? So Trips could bury his own hounds?


probably to teach the shield a lesson


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a pretty good match.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was a fun match, I actually liked that Rollins was the last Shield member left.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is building to the Shield turning on the Corporation.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Did Vince take his ball and go home again?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This weeks Raw was alright. The stuff before the main event was meh, but the main event was very entertaining to watch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So why does HHH book The Shield to be outnumbered like that? Makes no sense.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bryan gets to end Raw on top of the world 2 weeks in a row?

He getting killed next week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heels go over? People bitch and moan.

Faces go over? People bitch and moan.

Color me shocked.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

What was the point of HHH booking that match


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i enjoyed the ending.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

utter shambles of a show again..........

The only entertainment was the retarded decision to have goldust wear his make up, while he is no longer working for wwe.

A show with no direction, and the angles that have a little are slow boring repetitive and tedious


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good match but it makes no sense with no swerve. Why did HHH book his goons into an unwinable fight.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That show was complete and utter nonsense.










Angelo Savoldi must be spinning in his grave.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> probably to teach the shield a lesson


For what exactly? For following his orders without hesitation? Fucking WWE logic confounds me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was pointless. So 11 guys beat 3. Yeah it feels good because The Shield are a trio of assholes and DB got the win, but why did HHH even make the match?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This was the worst raw ever...now off to write some gay fan fiction starting Sethie as the last man standing among the guys lol.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great match but they're planting the seeds of The Shield turning on the corporation way too early.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So why does HHH book The Shield to be outnumbered like that? Makes no sense.


Exactly. Makes no sense and that's a problem . If they want to do something like this then storyline it should make sense.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> This is building to the Shield turning on the Corporation.


or each other.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The main event was very good..Shield looked VERY strong and it was Survivor Series style which Ambroise and Reigns looked strong in. 

Bryan vs Rollins at the end like the last big showdown..don't get any better than that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Not gonna lie...that was one of the worst Raws I've ever seen. The main event booking was completely fucked. 11 on 3 advantage for the BABYFACES? Then Bryan gets the pin and its like...so what? What an anticlimactic ending, the 3 dominant heels got the ever loving shit kicked out of them, and this was an ending set up BY THE MAIN HEELS WHO THE SHIELD WORK FOR. So Hunter and Steph are mega heels that somehow act as de facto babyfaces by giving the babyface this huge advantage? The hell sense does that make? A story doesn't work if there are no odds to overcome, the babyface were in a position to win and they won...wow, what compelling drama. 

Punk's promo, while well delivered, was full of pandering crap and the beatdown just kept dragging.

The rest of the show was fucking boring and forgettable.

I don't think I'll ever say this again, but...Goldust in jeans and a hoodie, Paul Heyman in a scooter and Titus O'Neil barking were the sole saving graces of this shit fest.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

So... Triple H is bipolar? That's the story?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> Good match but it makes no sense with no swerve. Why did HHH book his goons into an unwindable fight.


They half-heartedly tried to claim on commentary that he was sacrificing The Shield to try and take attention away from himself, or something. I don't know if this means a Shield face turn or what but it was a complete clusterfuck either way.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So why does HHH book The Shield to be outnumbered like that? Makes no sense.





EdgeHead103 said:


> What was the point of HHH booking that match


Because it's good for business.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe setting up a Shield babyface turn down the line


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wasn't vince supposed to be on


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If their point was to build sympathy for the Shield, they did a good job.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

September is usually a good month for WWE. What's happening this year?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DB is becoming a fucking copy of John Cena by ending the show with his childish chant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

backpackstunner said:


> This is so stupid... Why put the heels in a handicap match vs the faces?


To be fair those faces were guys like Ryder, Gabriel and R Truth. The odds were still stacked against Bryan.





Really though, decent RAW. Some awkward/bad segments that shouldn't have been awkward/bad. And actually wrestling-wise aside from the main event there was nothing of note. Still okay stuff though, nothing terrible.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Too bad we won't get Goldust/Cody/Usos/Ziggler vs. Shield/HHH/Big Show in a War Games match at Battleground.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

All I gotta say is, Rollins is fucking awesome (except when he talks)


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> To be fair those faces were guys like Ryder, Gabriel and R Truth. The odds were still stacked against Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd have a better point if the Shield had managed to get Bryan down to a disadvantage and he won. But it was 4 on 1 at the end, this was a cakewalk for the babyfaces.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> September is usually a good month for WWE. What's happening this year?


It has been good apart from tonight. They have a show like this every so often, you can always tell when it's going to suck because they heavily push the App. Last week was a great show and there was hardly any App mention. I think creative must have had the week off and left Steph in charge or something.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Craziest booking I've seen in a while. The only thing I've seen close to it was at the end of WCW when heel Jeff Jarret was placed in a gauntlet match against the faces and then a cage match. It made the audience sympathetic towards him and the faces look like assholes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Decent RAW. I give it a good 6/10.

I don't think it was one of the worst RAWs of this year because we've had some shitty ones around WM 29 time, but it was somewhat weak and uninteresting in some parts of the show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So was Vince supposed to book that main event, but something happened? No reasonable storyline reason for HHH to book that match. NONE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> To be fair those faces were guys like Ryder, Gabriel and R Truth. The odds were still stacked against Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you're actually going to try and say that Bryan is the underdog in a situation where he had an almost 4:1 advantage? That is stretching it to unacceptable limits. Bryan had no odds in this match, his team WAS the odds.

And no, this show wasn't decent, it was terrible. Even the main event because it was booked like something out of TNA.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE needs to start pushing some guys! If they don't after tonight's main event, then they are well and truly fucked. Ziggler and Uso's definitely need to be given a chance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think they're starting to plant the seeds of the Shield turning on the Corporation. Makes sense since all they've done is effectively made the Shield their foot solders. The match itself was alot of fun, plenty of fun spots and moments. Love that Rollins got some shine as the last remaining Shield member. I could watch Bryan and Rollins in the ring together every week if they wanted to book that. They have superb chemistry with eachother.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

That was a good match and would have been great if the Shield were I dont know faces...or at least tweeners. Theyre neither. Theyve always been the bad guys. And now theyre not the cool NWO rip offs...now theyre HHH's white Vincents. Why put them in an 11-3 handicap match. Why have 4 guys attack 1 against the rules...when they are the faces. Why does the roster get vilified and act all hurt that they cant help DB...when CM Punk 10 minutes earlier is getting beat to death by Ryback and Axel? None of this shit makes any sense. If the Face side of the roster are now superfriends out for justice why wont they...I dont know even the odds with Punk. Hey if DB is a great mastermind...why not offer to help Punk get a fair fight with Heyman if he will help them. That type of backstage politics combining stories at least makes some sense. Dolph Ziggler...a man who cheated for an entire year is suddenly supposed to get misty eyed over DB getting beat? It doesnt make sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It was the worst Raw ever, folks! Come back next week, WFers, to read more posters declare that Raw was in fact the worst one ever. And if we're lucky, we'll get people bitching about a silent crowd and how WWE should never go to that town again.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

That match was awesome... even with the broken logic all the way through. The Shield were amazing.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So was Vince supposed to book that main event, but something happened? No reasonable storyline reason for HHH to book that match. NONE.


I don't think so, it seemed like the tandem opening promo with Steph and HHH was heavily scripted and rehearsed so I'm guessing it wasn't a last-minute thing. Honestly it just seems like this week they completely forgot what they were supposed to be doing and everything that has been happening up to this point.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *Yeah, I think they're starting to plant the seeds of the Shield turning on the Corporation.* Makes sense since all they've done is effectively made the Shield their foot solders. The match itself was alot of fun, plenty of fun spots and moments. Love that Rollins got some shine as the last remaining Shield member. I could watch Bryan and Rollins in the ring together every week if they wanted to book that. They have superb chemistry with eachother.


But it's such horrible booking to do so, you want to disillusion them yes but not outright piss them off by booking them in a no-win situation when they do your dirty work. It's like some writer came up with a slow-burn angle for them to turn and then someone thought, 'fuck this, we'll book them against 11 faces, easy they lose, end-up hating trips, turn done.'


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

That was utterly confusing. I was convinced what was going to happen was each guy on the 11-man team was going to get the piss beaten out of them prior to the handicap match (whether it be in a match or backstage). But instead, only a couple of them do, adjusting the match-up a tiny bit. Reigns looks like a God, but eats his first pin, Ambrose loses to Ziggler for the second time, and Rollins gets the Vince McMahon treatment from that Wrestlemania a couple of years back with Bret Hart (in which you feel worse for the heel). 

What a strange show. I'm hoping the writing's going somewhere interesting, because I thought Triple H and Stephanie had some sort of heel-ish logic to this match-up tonight -- a heel turn, a swerve, the individual beatings, etc -- but instead I'm just left confused as to where this goes. I haven't given up, though; I imagine it's going somewhere.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

Also why was King trying to bury Rollins on commentary? JBL and Cole kept cutting him off... but he finally got a snide remark through...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Basically with the save last week, HHH and writers realized it was all jobbers. So realizing that they couldn't possibly build up enough of these guys fast enough to make them credible threats the bunch of geniuses decided to simply weaken The Shield, to lower them down to the level of the lacking face side to make the eventual matches less than foregone conclusions.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So was Vince supposed to book that main event, but something happened? No reasonable storyline reason for HHH to book that match. NONE.


Exactly this logic was worse then TNA logic because there wasn't any. No reasons why the heels would book themselves to be in a 10 on 3 handicap match . Makes no sense and makes you wonder how the hell they could do something like this without even trying to explain


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah, I think they're starting to plant the seeds of the Shield turning on the Corporation. Makes sense since all they've done is effectively made the Shield their foot solders. The match itself was alot of fun, plenty of fun spots and moments. Love that Rollins got some shine as the last remaining Shield member. I could watch Bryan and Rollins in the ring together every week if they wanted to book that. They have superb chemistry with eachother.


Its WAY too soon for the Shield to be done with them. Christ, its been a month! Who's the Corporation going to have as its backbone? Absolutely no one. We're gonna have Triple H, Steph and Orton, who they're already hinting is on the outs with the McMahons. The entire idea of a dominant heel stable is that they need tough bodies to enforce their rule. Evolution had Orton and Batista. The original Corporation had Bossman, Patterson, Brisco, Test, Shamrock, Kane, Chyna and a whole slew of others. The Ministry had Viscera, the Acolytes and Mideon. The Horsemen had Arn and Tully. The Hart Foundation had Neidhart, Bulldog, Owen and Pillman. If the Shield leaves now, this new Corporation is dead.

Also, it sucks Bryan/Rollins had about 90 seconds with each other in ring.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought RAW was fucking awesome this week... Thought the main event was gonna be a mess but I really enjoyed it... Ziggy getting them 'we want ziggler' chants over Bryan

:ziggler1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Heels go over? People bitch and moan.
> 
> Faces go over? People bitch and moan.
> 
> Color me shocked.


Basically.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Basically.


Uh no, not tonight. The whole main event was a senseless clusterfuck bookingwise. Trips is the big bad COO with his big bad hounds of justice who he sacrifices to a bunch of jobbers,DB and others in a random handicap match for no reason.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Its WAY too soon for the Shield to be done with them. Christ, its been a month! Who's the Corporation going to have as its backbone? Absolutely no one. We're gonna have Triple H, Steph and Orton, who they're already hinting is on the outs with the McMahons. The entire idea of a dominant heel stable is that they need tough bodies to enforce their rule. Evolution had Orton and Batista. The original Corporation had Bossman, Patterson, Brisco, Test, Shamrock, Kane, Chyna and a whole slew of others. The Ministry had Viscera, the Acolytes and Mideon. The Horsemen had Arn and Tully. The Hart Foundation had Neidhart, Bulldog, Owen and Pillman. If the Shield leaves now, this new Corporation is dead.
> 
> Also, it sucks Bryan/Rollins had about 90 seconds with each other in ring.


Yeah this. The booking tonight benefitted no one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Its WAY too soon for the Shield to be done with them. Christ, its been a month! Who's the Corporation going to have as its backbone? Absolutely no one. We're gonna have Triple H, Steph and Orton, who they're already hinting is on the outs with the McMahons. The entire idea of a dominant heel stable is that they need tough bodies to enforce their rule. Evolution had Orton and Batista. The original Corporation had Bossman, Patterson, Brisco, Test, Shamrock, Kane, Chyna and a whole slew of others. The Ministry had Viscera, the Acolytes and Mideon. The Horsemen had Arn and Tully. The Hart Foundation had Neidhart, Bulldog, Owen and Pillman. If the Shield leaves now, this new Corporation is dead.
> 
> Also, it sucks Bryan/Rollins had about 90 seconds with each other in ring.


I said they "planted the seeds" to the breakup. I don't think they are actually going break up this soon. There is a huge difference between the first seed being planted, and the actual breakup. I don't see any reason to freak out about it. If they break up next week, then that's something different. But they had the Shield address the match in that backstage promo before the match, stating that they'll go out and do their job (no pun intended). I think they addressed it pretty well. We'll see what happens.

And with or without the Shield, the Corporation's future won't hinge on the Shield. If they do breakup, they could easily just have a few new guys join. Triple H and Stephanie have all of the power, and no wrestler can put their hands on them. So, as long as they have the power, they aren't dead.

And yeah, the more Bryan/Rollins, the better. We've gotten quite a bit of it over the past year though, so can't complain too much about that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait, you're actually going to try and say that Bryan is the underdog in a situation where he had an almost 4:1 advantage? That is stretching it to unacceptable limits. Bryan had no odds in this match, his team WAS the odds.
> 
> And no, this show wasn't decent, it was terrible. Even the main event because it was booked like something out of TNA.


(I was joking)

The main event being booked the way it was, was a weird choice I agree. Still it was a fun little match and funny for all the wrong reasons. Heyman/Punk was alright, Punk pandering aside and the Stephanie/Miz/Big Show promo was actually decent. Nothing else was truly good but I didn't think anything stood out as being particularly awful which is more than I can say for RAW a few months back. Nothing stand-out bad is a not-terrible show so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It was a mindfuck, but there was progression on storylines.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

x78 said:


> I don't think so, it seemed like the tandem opening promo with Steph and HHH was heavily scripted and rehearsed so I'm guessing it wasn't a last-minute thing. Honestly it just seems like this week they completely forgot what they were supposed to be doing and everything that has been happening up to this point.


I do agree with this though. A lot of that show felt a bit last-minute.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

All I can think of in terms of logic is Triple H and Stephanie coming out next Raw (or this week's Smackdown) and congratulating the Shield for proving their loyalty to the company, to have gone out against all odds and fought with everything they had. They can then say these are the A+ superstars they're looking for, not people who whine and cry in the back .


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

backpackstunner said:


> Yeah this. The booking tonight benefitted no one.


I feel it made The Shield look strong, cutting down an 11-man team to 4. The match was fun too, but other than that I agree the booking of it was questionable. I think they have something in mind down the road.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The Shield seem to obviously be turning face, I don't get the confusion on here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, while the first seed may have been planted for the Shield leaving the Corporation, the first seeds were also planted for Big Show joining the Corporation. There was no hesitation to him knocking the Miz out tonight (while that may get him a face reaction here, fact is he knocked out a face with no remorse). So, I could see Big Show joining the Corporation sometime in the future. He could be their bodyguard, and the muscle of the group.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I said they "planted the seeds" to the breakup. I don't think they are actually going break up this soon. There is a huge difference between the first seed being planted, and the actual breakup. I don't see any reason to freak out about it. If they break up next week, then that's something different. But they had the Shield address the match in that backstage promo before the match, stating that they'll go out and do their job (no pun intended). I think they addressed it pretty well. We'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> And yeah, the more Bryan/Rollins, the better. We've gotten quite a bit of it over the past year though, so can't complain too much about that.


Honestly, they could have the Shield have a match next week to prove themselves with, say, the remaining guys from tonight, and the Shield could win and be back in the good graces with the bosses. People are overreacting because it's the Shield.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Also, while the first seed may have been planted for the Shield leaving the Corporation, the first seeds were also planted *for Big Show joining the Corporation*. There was no hesitation to him knocking the Miz out tonight (while that may get him a face reaction here, fact is he knocked out a face with no remorse). So, I could see Big Show joining the Corporation sometime in the future. He could be their bodyguard, and the muscle of the group.


Oh stellar...how many Big Show heel turns are we up to now? I stopped counting after 800.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Honestly, they could have the Shield have a match next week to prove themselves with, say, the remaining guys from tonight, and the Shield could win and be back in the good graces with the bosses. People are overreacting because it's the Shield.


Absolutely. That could definitely happen. Maybe this could be viewed as the seeds being planted to the Shield leaving the Corporation, but that's about it. Just seeds, at the absolute most. I think they will eventually break off from the Corporation, but not in the near future or anything like that. I guess we shall see.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Also, while the first seed may have been planted for the Shield leaving the Corporation, the first seeds were also planted for Big Show joining the Corporation. There was no hesitation to him knocking the Miz out tonight (while that may get him a face reaction here, fact is he knocked out a face with no remorse). So, I could see Big Show joining the Corporation sometime in the future. He could be their bodyguard, and the muscle of the group.


I def see Show turning (and soon), but I don't see the Shield leaving anytime soon. They'll need more than Show if they're gonna have the whole roster pissed at them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh stellar...how many Big Show heel turns are we up to now? I stopped counting after 800.


Yeah, I'm rather tired of the Big Show, period. Face, heel, tweener, in this storyline, or not, I'm just tired of him. Although, I will say at this point in his career, I think he would be alot better as Triple H and Stephanie's bodyguard than anyother role. There's only a limited amount of acting and speaking he'll have to do in that role. So, that's a plus.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It was an average Raw at best, definitely not anywhere near as good as the standard they've set these past few months. Punks promo was terrible, the main event was confusing, and above all else I missed Goldust and Cody coming back because I was watching the Cardinals/Nationals game. I am excited for next week though, should be interesting to see how the Shield responds to what went down tonight and how Trips deals with the aforementioned Rhodes family beatdowm.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> I def see Show turning (and soon), but I don't see the Shield leaving anytime soon. They'll need more than Show if they're gonna have the whole roster pissed at them.


I agree, which is why I'd be surprised if the Shield breaks away from the Corporation anytime soon. Tonight was just the very first seed being planted in a breakup that hopefully won't happen anytime too soon. If they do make the mistake of having the Shield leave them really soon, then I'm guessing they add Big Show and a couple of other guys we don't know about right now to take the Shield's place. You just never know with WWE.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

After battleground the shield are either gone turn face or split up either one is fine with me.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty meh two first hours. But the third hour was pretty great with the Punk segment and the really fun 11 vs 3 match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh stellar...how many Big Show heel turns are we up to now? I stopped counting after 800.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


He has an obvious point though. I have no idea why the crowd cheers Big Show because anyone with a brain knows he's just going to turn heel in 4-6 months after his face turn. It's lazy booking. The answer shouldn't be to turn Big Show all the time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


You're excited? All I hear on this forum (and with good reason) is bitching because of his involvement, and now I'm supposed to be happy? No dice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> He has an obvious point though. *I have no idea why the crowd cheers Big Show *because anyone with a brain knows he's just going to turn heel in 4-6 months after his face turn. It's lazy booking. The answer shouldn't be to turn Big Show all the time.


His stupid crying segs are being overly milked, plus he's obviously absorbing the momentum of DB just like everybody else on the roster is pretty much doing.

I think the force big show to do dirty deeds because he's broke is their way of not turning him heel this time. 

Couldn't care about the huge fuck thou, dude needs to retire.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show is not a face, heel, or tweener. He's a Kane. :kane


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

funny how the only way a person can get heel heat nowadays is by attacking Bryan....its pathetic how nobody else on the roster could get themselves over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> funny how the only way a person can get heel heat nowadays is by attacking Bryan....its pathetic how nobody else on the roster could get themselves over.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> funny how the only way a person can get heel heat nowadays is by attacking Bryan....its pathetic how nobody else on the roster could get themselves over.


:ryback


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Remember when Justin Gabriel pinned Cena & Orton the same month?


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

I missed the first hour of the show so can anyone outline what HHH and Stephanie's promo was that lead to the booking of the Smackdown elimination tag which HHH stopped. Why they booked that unless there was a threatened mass walkout is tricky to understand.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10033498.shtml



> C.M. Punk came out did the Yes! chant to Daniel Bryan and patted him off. Awesome. Punk took the mic and asked how everyone was doing. He said he felt like garbage, but we were still here and he's not done. And he did not care who came down the ring because he had a lot left in him and he was ready to issue out a Chicago beatdown and all his pieces want to fight. So let's do it now.
> 
> Paul Heyman, Ryback, and Curtis Axel all came out and surrounded the ring. Jerry Lawler gave Punk a kendo stick. Punk beat down Axel and Ryback with the kendo stick and played to the crowd. He called for Paul Heyman. Punk held Heyman down with his foot in the ring and hit him twice in the back with the kendo stick before Axel and Ryback came back into the ring.
> 
> ...


what happened after RAW


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Just got back home from the Allstate Arena, damn awesome show. Fuck I called it earlier like on page 5-7 Cody n Goldust invaded raw 

And Santino, Bryan, Punk and Ziggler got the loudest reactions. Also after the Bryan match Punk came out had a nice little pat and handshake with Bryan then walked to the ring n fought with Ryback n Axel. The King gave Punk a kendo stick :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the funniest things tonight was the Summer Rae chant. :lmao

Did she react at all to it? She's had a few chants in the past and she just completely ignores it every time until tonight.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Too bad they nixed the angle with Punk helping Bryan....that's unfortunate, you can tell it was nixed because they just added another Heyman guy and now all the other faces are involved..would have been nice to hear that "worked shoot promo" that Punk would have given, that was the original idea any way...oh well! Wonder if the Michaels idea is still coming.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> One of the funniest things tonight was the Summer Rae chant. :lmao
> 
> Did she react at all to it? She's had a few chants in the past and she just completely ignores it every time until tonight.


Oh yes, that was great lol, also I nearly forgot the Wyatts got a huge reaction too. Don't know if Brays promo was on tv but he said Chicago was a disease n he would cure it then the crowd broke into a huge Thank You Wyatt chant :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Shield aren't turning face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk and Bryan in the same ring...TOGETHER. WWE with that tease :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess I will just check out Punk segment and Main Event tomorrow (the results outside of those I read look horrible)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds like they pumped in fake cheers after the Brie's win. I can't imagine a Chicago crowd that cheered for AJ all night suddenly cheering for Brie after her win.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10033498.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk leeching off that Bryan pop.

Yes, I'm totally joking. But let's not pretend like if Cena had done this we wouldn't be hearing about it all night long.

Bryan v Punk for WWE Title at Wrestlemania 30. Count on it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Brie is Bryan's girlfriend, she gets cheered for having awesome taste. oh, and Bryan deserves to be at the top now.....he gets a reaction everywhere, it totally looks like they're slowly having him replace Cena, they're going through a lot of effort, if its just temporary, doesn't seem like it...he's more popular than Cena ever will be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Main Event was enjoyable. Sometimes it is okay to just enjoy a match and not over think it. Perhaps HHH was just testing The Shield's mettle after they failed him last week. Maybe Seth Rollins will be tagged with the weakest link label. Kassius Ohno could be brought in to shore up The Shield and create a rivalry with Rollins, I would love to see the two eventually square off.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> Brie is Bryan's girlfriend, she gets cheered for having awesome taste. oh, and Bryan deserves to be at the top now.....he gets a reaction everywhere, it totally looks like they're slowly having him replace Cena, they're going through a lot of effort, if its just temporary, doesn't seem like it...he's more popular than Cena ever will be.


I never can agree with comments like "x is more popular than Cena" ... Umm no dude. I live half-way around the world and Cena is popular. Nobody cares about Bryan, or Punk. The hardcore fans here know who these two are - and that they are some of the top current wrestlers. But the casuals and kids know who Cena is ... He's in the top 6 ever in terms of popularity amongst names like Hogan, Undertaker, Shawn Micahels, Rock and Austin. At least here - and this is a part of the world that WWE doesn't even market to, nor does it care if anyone's watching or not.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

only because he's been force fed to us....if you're around long enough with everyone praising you regardless of if you want them praise, you start to believe they're great because they're constantly visible. they're thriving with out him, give it time, he'll be an afterthought in two years.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> only because he's been force fed to us....if you're around long enough with everyone praising you regardless of if you want them praise, you start to believe they're great because they're constantly visible. they're thriving with out him, give it time, he'll be an afterthought in two years.


Just because something is forecefed to people isn't a justification for its popularity. Otherwise that logic would work for everything else in the world. Why is it that some kids love the NFL and not the NHL? Kids (and people) like what they like - and anyone that's been around them knows that for a fact. You can't forcefeed a child broccoli, and get him/her to like it if he doesn't like broccoli. 

Cena has that face of a company champion, no matter how much people try to deny it. It's there. It's not like he puts on bad matches either. When I got involved in the IWC, I was surprised at all the hate he gets. Hogan, Warrior, Rock and SCSA are about the same when it comes to actual wrestling ability and I never heard anyone griping about their lack of in-ring skills as being a reason for disliking them overall.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

The first two hours of RAW needed some ALEX WRIGHT


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great RAW last night, that Orton/Brie angle


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone else kind of happy that Zack Ryder actually got a few shots in and didnt look like a total jobber?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-You hardly get to see mid-carders get a lot of screen time and work multiple matches on a show so to see Kingston, RVD, and the Prime Time Players is refreshing to see. The Wyatt Family continues to look strong in their match with PTP but what the hell happened to Kane?

-Interesting Miz TV segment. Stephanie McMahon telling us how they rely on Miz for public appearances and then orders Big Show to knock him out. I guess this is Show's newest gimmick now. 

-Orton/RVD's match wasn't as different as the one they had on Smackdown a few weeks back. The beatdown looked pretty brutal though and RVD is the perfect guy to sacrifice to make Orton look evil again.

-CM Punk's analogy with the Chicago Blackhawks was kinda random but I understand the context of it. His brawl with Ryback at the stage was awesome. He took some sick bumps. Good segment.

-I've always wondered how it would look like if there were 10 guys on one side of a ring in a tag match. I finally got my wish. This was a new match so I liked it because we got to see Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel in a main event. Glad to see Daniel Bryan be the winner of the match. We are getting happy endings now. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Decent match between ADR and Kofi Kingston. Too bad Kingston never goes over ADR.

-Fandango needs a direction right now. He's just looming randomly with no feud. At least him go after the IC Title who belongs to someone right now. 

-Are the Bella Twins faces now? Wait, are all the Divas who are in the Total Divas show supposedly faces? This is so confusing. It's as confusing as trying to figure out if Alicia Fox is a face or heel weekly. Brie Bella picking up the win over AJ. Oh no.

Decent show overall. Great Chicago crowd.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Vince hard in for Fandango gone soft? Why doesnt this guy get more matches? I mean he has the look, I think he isnt bad in the ring, and is funny, all the tv time MIZ gets should goto Fandango..he has some celeb friends on twitter too, WWE would like that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

chronoxiong said:


> CM Punk's analogy with the Chicago Blackhawks was kinda random but I understand the context of it. His brawl with Ryback at the stage was awesome. He took some sick bumps. Good segment.


It wasn't much different than saying the name of the city you are in for a cheap pop IMO. There really wasn't much point to it other than to kiss Chicago's ass for a pop. I'm sure I'll have plenty of Punk fans saying how wrong I am but imagine if this were to happen every week some guy/diva was in his hometown. Are we gonna hear Brie Bella talk up the Phoenix Suns because she lives in Arizona and all Arizonians never give up and are fighters too? Keep the local hometown ass kissing to a minimum please.



chronoxiong said:


> Are the Bella Twins faces now? Wait, are all the Divas who are in the Total Divas show supposedly faces? This is so confusing. It's as confusing as trying to figure out if Alicia Fox is a face or heel weekly. Brie Bella picking up the win over AJ. Oh no.


Bella's are dating Cena and Bryan and it is public knowledge now so yes they are faces. As for the rest of Team Total Divas well they kind of booked themselves into a corner. They had AJ tell the world the divas division sucks (Which it totally does) garnering her a face pop, problem is she's supposed to be the crazy heel. How can she be the face feuding with the Bellas as heels when they are dating the top 2 faces in the company? People have short memories. It wasn't that long ago that the biggest waste of space on tv WAS AJ Lee. Has everyone really forgotten GM AJ? Now they give her a "pipebomb", no doubt written by Steph, and she's a hero to some for telling the truth. :AJ


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

only 240 pages...Ahh starting to not be so upset that I couldn't make it to RAW last night.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Somebody mentioned in another thread that Axel is being faded out of this feud and it certainly looked like it last night.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I really enjoyed it, the crowd was fucking unreal like always in Chicago, CM Punk's segment was brilliant as usual and that pop and cheering for him was even deafening through the speakers, the mainevent was good also, pretty obvious ending even though I was waiting for something to happen at the end.

Overall good show, most other parts were pretty boring, but the crowd and those 2 mentioned parts of the show made it very good.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Bella's are dating Cena and Bryan and it is public knowledge now so yes they are faces. As for the rest of Team Total Divas well they kind of booked themselves into a corner. They had AJ tell the world the divas division sucks (Which it totally does) garnering her a face pop, problem is she's supposed to be the crazy heel. How can she be the face feuding with the Bellas as heels when they are dating the top 2 faces in the company? People have short memories. It wasn't that long ago that the biggest waste of space on tv WAS AJ Lee. Has everyone really forgotten GM AJ? Now they give her a "pipebomb", no doubt written by Steph, and she's a hero to some for telling the truth. :AJ


:lmaoLol, wow. You're acting like she wasn't getting pops before her promo. 





AJ has been the most popular diva for over a year now. 

They can try to push the Bellas as faces if they want, but they are heels and they always will be. Coming out with Cena won't increase their popularity much at all. In fact, it will probably get even lower with the adult male audience. Unless they literally start coming out to the ring with Daniel Bryan every week, they aren't going to get even half the cheers AJ does.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Why the fuck did the divas get entrances when the main event didn't?


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Only caught last 90 minutes of raw. Thought it was ok. Why did Punk have to get beatdown in his hometown? This becoming to much of a wwe formula: If a wrestler is in hometown, have them get asses kicked. He shouldve found a way to get ahold of at least Axel alone. 

The main event is something Im iffy on. Dont get me wrong, it was a solid performance and it was booked well...if the shield would have been faces. I just dont understand an 11 on 3 where the heels are outnumbered. Maybe this leads to a shield face turn? Not sure how id feel about that.

Amazing how Ryder has been squashed for TWO years and he still was getting a great reaction...hey wwe, its not to late!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The main event was unbelievably good. Awesome match. Marked for Gabriel being in the main event of Raw, too. 

Punk/Ryback/Heyman stuff was pretty good too.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> :lmaoLol, wow. You're acting like she wasn't getting pops before her promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PW Torch said:


> Steph got in A.J.'s face, which A.J. did not appreciate. Steph said this company is her personal space and if A.J. doesn't compete in the 10-Divas tag match tonight, then she might not be Divas champion anymore. A.J. backed down and whispered that she has a match to get ready for. *On commentary, Cole said someone finally put A.J. in her place. And not by a babyface competitor giving A.J. her comeuppance by winning a match, but by one of the heel authority figures. What a mess.*


Still a few problems...why the fuck is Stpehanie McMahon so angry at AJ when both are heels? And then Cole said she "got put her place"..but nobody likes Steph so who gives a fuck. Hell she got booed out HARD when she spoke against AJ..and AJ got two HUGE pops during both appearances.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I never can agree with comments like "x is more popular than Cena" ... Umm no dude. I live half-way around the world and Cena is popular. Nobody cares about Bryan, or Punk. The hardcore fans here know who these two are - and that they are some of the top current wrestlers. But the casuals and kids know who Cena is ... He's in the top 6 ever in terms of popularity amongst names like Hogan, Undertaker, Shawn Micahels, Rock and Austin. At least here - and this is a part of the world that WWE doesn't even market to, nor does it care if anyone's watching or not.


He may be popular around your part of the world but John Cena got shitted on like no one else I can think on top in Italy. No mixed shit. None of that. Hated. Despised. Just like in Canada...just like on the France show. Just like in England. 


He's nowhere NEAR the top of all time. Rock, Austin, Undertaker, Sting(who isn't even in the company), Randy Savage, Eddie Guerrero, Bret Hart, Hogan, Andre....people love these wrestlers. Cena is not even worshipped in Boston. Wake up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icd9KeRtNb4

BackStage Fallout: ADR & The Bellas


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Randumo24 said:


> :lmaoLol, wow. You're acting like she wasn't getting pops before her promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax mark, I wasn't saying she was a nobody. Of course she was getting a pop, she was pushed down our throats all last year. GM, co-main eventing with Bryan, Punk, and Kane. The Wedding. Give any diva that kind of push and she'll get some response but if you think she isn't as replaceable as they come you're a blind fool.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

For those speculating on the name of Bryan's new finisher, in an absolutely stunning show of competency, wwe.com.referred to it in the Raw Results as the "Busaiku Knee". Nice to see them continuing to acknowledge Bryan's time in Japan. Now they just need to clue in Cole.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> For those speculating on the name of Bryan's new finisher, in an absolutely stunning show of competency, wwe.com.referred to it in the Raw Results as the "Busaiku Knee". Nice to see them continuing to acknowledge Bryan's time in Japan. Now they just need to clue in Cole.


Cole probably thinks the only time Bryan wrestled in Japan was when the WWE had shows over there.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw was awful, I ended up skipping through almost all of it. Punks segment and a great main event. I did skip through everything else, so I am still confused why Shield had to face all those guys. Almost seems like HHH was punishing his own guys. I don't really care enough to go back and watch the opening. HHH bores me on the mic, all these years and he's still hogging that TV time. Feels like 2003 all over again.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dragonballfan said:


> I'm heading there to the AllState Arena in a little bit :mark: :mark:
> 
> Can't wait gonna be my first WWE Show, hoping for something crazy to happen, maybe Cody & Goldust invade raw


Ah I did call Cody & Goldust coming back :mark: :mark: 

I wonder how HHH & Steph will deal with them considering they don't have contracts :hmm:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This Corporation angle is really bad if the purpose of it is making stars. Because its doing the exact opposite.


DB and Punk are the only faces that look like stars right now. Everyone else looks like a crying little bitch or a geek.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> This Corporation angle is really bad if the purpose of it is making stars. Because its doing the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> DB and Punk are the only faces that look like stars right now. Everyone else looks like a crying little bitch or a geek.


Did you hear the pop for Cody and Goldy? Redemption angles typically go over well and can be very successful in making stars. The thing about redemption angles is the face has to be knocked down hard before they come back. 

I think the Big Show angle has him ultimately turning heel (a rare Big Show turn :show) and Orton's rebuild has been as a heel (which doesn't address your point about faces), but this angle has rebuilt the Shield (who possibly could turn face at some point if they are forced to take the abuse as the front line guys for Triple H and Orton), has put Bryan through the roof, seems to be bringing Cody to a new level of popularity we've never seen before, has helped RVD in his return to WWE, is building Miz back to relevance,etc). Bryan was not truly a star until this angle, Orton had disappeared from stardom for quite awhile and Cody never was a star (and the verdict is still out). The Usos are also getting a push with the angle (notice that they weren't eliminated and were responsible for taking out Ambrose and Reigns so Bryan could finish off Rollins). I hardly think this angle is making people look like crybabies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> For those speculating on the name of Bryan's new finisher, in an absolutely stunning show of competency, wwe.com.referred to it in the Raw Results as the "Busaiku Knee". Nice to see them continuing to acknowledge Bryan's time in Japan. Now they just need to clue in Cole.


Does this mean the solid Knee+ is out of the question?


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone else think they're more than going all in with Bryan at this point? I think they're trying to make him an equal to Cena when he gets back instead of having him take a back seat again....and what's up with the lazy booking lately? Night of Champions was put together horribly and the whole show was like a free tv episode, and now the booking of Battleground is as well, no mention of the rumored ironman match at all, just another Raw episode. It's as if they're trying to just get through Night of Champions and Battleground altogether and don't really care about them...anyone else notice this? are they just waiting for Hell in a Cell and Survivor Series instead? or going to just half ass it until Royal Rumble? I dont get it! and whats' up with the McMahons not being on TV after early November? is this thing already ending real quick? did they give up on it?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Great show.MILES better than last weeks.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The 'Jake' said:


> The first two hours of RAW needed some ALEX WRIGHT


I LOL'd hard at this.

As far RAW, it was decent. First two hours were missing something, but the third was pretty good from what I remember. I marked for the Cody/Goldust angle.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably the weakest show since Summerslam but it still had some high points. The main event was flat out awesome imo. ROMAN FUCKING REIGNS and those spears. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was probably the best thing about the show this week. I thought Miz TV was great too with both Miz and Steph being really good. I'd actually argue that Stephanie has stolen the show the last few weeks when she's been on. She's absolutely fantastic in this role and so entertaining to watch. Orton creeping on Brie was :lmao. Loved that. Cody and Goldust attacking the Shield was also awesome. Cody's going to be mega over when he eventually comes back. Bryan's promo before the main event wasn't all that great. He seemed to get himself confused a few times so it didn't come off all that well imo. Awful pandering Punk promo was awful and pandering. 

So yeah, the bad outweighed the good this week. Seems like Battleground is just going to be some more filler until Survivor Series which is unfortunate. Still looking forward to next week though. While they didn't leave a specific hook with this show, the overall storyline still interests me.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RAW was nice!

Cm Punk, Goldust/Cody & Main Event were *FUCKING EPIC!*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they seem to be rushing this storyline now...i thought Vince and Shawn and a few others would get involved, but if its ending in October then I guess they're rushing it..seem to be half assing it until January I guess.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> they seem to be rushing this storyline now...i thought Vince and Shawn and a few others would get involved, but if its ending in October then I guess they're rushing it..seem to be half assing it until January I guess.


Well if the news of the McMahon's coming off TV in November is true then they'll wrap up the Bryan arc of the story at Survivor Series and then move into the final phase for the RTWM with Vince vs. HHH. If that's the case then I imagine they'll save the HBK's and whoever else's for that part of the story.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so what happens to Bryan and Orton? who do they move onto?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> so what happens to Bryan and Orton? who do they move onto?


filler feuds. nobody really watches in November and December anyways.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Although I reckon both may have a shot at being involved in the title programs come Mania. Bryan = WWE and Orton = WHC maybe.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah it would be shocking if they don't give Bryan the vacant title, he might have it all the way to WM or even a little past it. Orton i have no idea....probably just hang out on Smack down.....the WWE seems to be rushing everything now out of nowhere....its almost as if they don't care about NoC or Battleground.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

[snip] Wrong thread.

EDIT: Fuck it, may as well give my thoughts. Yeah, filler feuds for now, just like Punk and Ryback, the whole RAW is filler feuds until Cena's "big" return. It's always like this autumn - winter time lately.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> so what happens to Bryan and Orton? who do they move onto?


The next PPV's are conducive to the feud continuing but in group format. 

Hell in a cell: Either Bryan - Orton again OR 
1)Revenge David vs. Goliath feud for Bryan against heel Show.
2)Champion Orton against Miz 

Obviously, I see Orton taking back the title at Battleground. Too much has been going Bryan, so the PPV will be another letdown for him. Also, the big payoff shouldn't be here quite yet. 

Survivor Series:
Bryan/Miz/Cody/Golddust/(Ziggler?) vs:
Orton/Shield/(Big Show?)

TLC: ?


The other idea I had for Bryan was to build on HHH's trying to put the seed of jealousy into the other face "superstars". The way they built that group, I can see (after a Bryan ppv loss to Orton after a screwjob), HHH saying Bryan doesn't deserve another title shot and all these guys have been waiting in line and he is trying to steal their limelight. Bryan has to face them one by one to work his way back up (kind of like what they almost did with Kurt Angle in TNA a couple of year ago, but with this being forced on Bryan). Or, maybe that happens before Survivor Series for his spot on the team.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw Thoughts*

* Opening segment was alright. Didn't really feel it. HHH and Steph were solid but nothing really spectacular here. RVD talking was a nice touch but would have liked more from this. 11 on 3 handicap match booking is :lmao but makes sense in this situation as HHH is trying to cover his ass and direct the heat away from him. So that was smart booking.

* As always, I skipped Del Rio's match

* Wyatt Family came out to a BIG pop and the hand clapping to the theme music was awesome. Match served its purpose and put the Wyatt Family over nicely. Harper has the best clothesline/lariat in the WWE by far. That thing is devastating. Nice post match stuff with Bray

* MizTV I thought was really good. Really liked Miz's promo at the beginning and then towards Big Show. Real good stuff there. And then Stephanie came out and cut an absolutely vicious promo completely burying Miz into the ground. Just an excellent promo before ordering Show to knock Miz out. This would have translated better on a Raw with a hot casual crowd because the smarky Chicago crowd really didn't like Miz on this Raw and booed him the majority of the time.

* RVD vs Orton was pretty good. I'm not usually a fan of double counts but here this was absolutely the correct booking decision. This was a good character development segment for Orton bringing out that vicious viper side. Worked wonders for Orton who got some of the biggest heat of the night. This is the sort of character Orton is at home with and is great at playing. Real good stuff from him, RVD sold and bumped really well for him overall. RVD is protected somewhat from not being pinned and at this point in his career this sort of beating won't hurt him too much whilst Orton gains a lot. Good booking.

* Fandango was so over in Chicago, they loved him. Santino and Summer Rae also got quite a lot of love too. Fun stuff from these guys, it was filler but it was fun filler so no complaints from me.

* Loved the Punk/Heyman/Heyman guys segment. Punk's face hometown promo was unbelievable. Usually this sort of promo can be cheesy and too sickly for its own good but here Punk absolutely nailed it and pulled the heart strings out of every person in that Chicago arena in his hometown. Unreal and I definitely felt it. Definitely one of the best promo segments he's done this year. Heyman came out and unsurprisingly got a lot of heat. The promo back and forth between them was unsurprisingly good but then this really picked up with the ambush from Ryback and Curtis Axel. This was a really good brawl which put over both Punk and Ryback respectively. Punk managed to hold more than his own against both guys coming out on top in a lot of the time they were given but then Ryback in the end crushed him. Punk bumped real hard here for both Ryback and Axel. Quality segment overall.

* The booking of this Total Divas vs AJ fued is utterly clusterfucked. So AJ is the heel yet another heel in Stephanie is reprimanding her? The Bellas have turned face because they are the real life girlfriends of Bryan and Cena (kayfabe?) despite the crowd not giving a shit about them. AJ is by far the most cheered and most over diva in the company, got really big pops in her appearances, getting cheered and is essentially the one the fans have picked and routed for and yet WWE want to still try and make her the HEEL?! fpalm. Jesus christ, so bad. The match was a nothing match. Brie pins AJ in 3 minutes which is absolutely ridiculous but at least it was at Raw so it doesn't mean as much. I was afraid they might actually try and force feed the Bellas as the faces which they are now. Now all we need is Brie winning the divas title and this fuckery is complete. Don't put it past WWE do this either. No no no *"We can't put the belt on a diva that has talent and could get over like Natalya or Naomi when AJ needs to drop it, we need to give it to the Bellas!"*. Seriously..

* Good promo from Bryan talking about the fast count and selling the 2nd match between he and Orton. Not amazing by any means but he hammered home the point and the fans are still absolutely loving Bryan.

* The main event was really good and fun. This ended up being one of the best booked matches of the entire year. The reasons why can be explained extremely simply: It put the Shield over *HUGE* as they eliminated 6 of the 11 wrestlers both pinning two each. Rollins finally for once doesn't look like the weakest member by being the last eliminated and the longest to survive. The Usos looked really strong in this match by playing a big role in the elimination of all three members of the shield. PTP got their offence in and high spots to get a good rub. Ziggler once again pinned Ambrose looking strong for his title match on SD against him (which he'll lose...) and Bryan was put over as a leader by both his actions and the commentary. He is looking more and more like the guy WWE is actually looking to put the company on for the next few years and to give the ball so speak or at the very least put on an equal level to Cena. Bryan getting the final pin was what exactly the doctor ordered and it delivered. Very good main event and ending.

Overall very good show, very little to complain about. Nothing too amazing except Punk's hometown promo but some really solid matches, segments and booking. The state of the divas is the only thing really worth complaining about with this week's show.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^Just to explain about Brie Bella getting the win and presumably the push. AJ is currently getting cheered over the 'Total Divas' yet WWE want to keep her heel. Natalya didn't acquit herself too well on commentary and Naomi isn't ready. Brie Bella though, especially after the segment with Orton which I think was the first time WWE acknowledged her relationship with Bryan on RAW, that association could result in her being cheered over AJ. Now I don't particularly agree with it, as I think it'd be easier to make the 'Total Divas' cast heels and AJ face but that's the way WWE are going and Brie Bella is probably the only diva atm that WWE think could be cheered over AJ.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

man if Cena comes back and takes over, all of this would be for naught.....by making Bryan the leader of the locker room, you cement him, but then if he gives it back to Cena, and they thought ratings would go down with football but they havent, when he comes back look forward to them going down.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Just to explain about Brie Bella getting the win and presumably the push. AJ is currently getting cheered over the 'Total Divas' yet WWE want to keep her heel. Natalya didn't acquit herself too well on commentary and Naomi isn't ready. Brie Bella though, especially after the segment with Orton which I think was the first time WWE acknowledged her relationship with Bryan on RAW, that association could result in her being cheered over AJ. Now I don't particularly agree with it, as I think it'd be easier to make the 'Total Divas' cast heels and AJ face but that's the way WWE are going and Brie Bella is probably the only diva atm that WWE think could be cheered over AJ.


They acknowledged Bryan & Brie last week on Raw when Bryan was getting the motivation from everyone in the back. The problem for WWE is that the Bellas are just natural heels. Just being associated with Bryan isn't enough to get them over. They would need to be going out with him for matches regularly, and that just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/TheDamienSandow/status/382591978875412481
:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Cody/Goldust attack completely caught me by surprise. In a good way of course. 

Main event was electric. All Shield members outdid themselves here, especially Rollins. Fuck, the future looks bright for all three of these guys. Crowd was white hot for nearly the duration.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Legit marked for Cody and Goldust

The pairing has a lot of potential.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they could have mentioned that the Rhodes would be in Battleground..would have sold the PPV...but instead, they just ignored it..didnt' even mention the stipulation for the title match, its like they don't want people to order it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonder what happened to Ryder Taking Care And 'Growing his hair.'


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Just to explain about Brie Bella getting the win and presumably the push. AJ is currently getting cheered over the 'Total Divas' yet WWE want to keep her heel. Natalya didn't acquit herself too well on commentary and Naomi isn't ready. Brie Bella though, especially after the segment with Orton which I think was the first time WWE acknowledged her relationship with Bryan on RAW, that association could result in her being cheered over AJ. Now I don't particularly agree with it, as I think it'd be easier to make the 'Total Divas' cast heels and AJ face but that's the way WWE are going and Brie Bella is probably the only diva atm that WWE think could be cheered over AJ.


There is no way Brie is gonna be cheered over AJ unless they force feed her with Bryan. I didn't see Natalya's commentary on SD (I did hear it was real bad) but clearly on the whole, the fans care more about Natalya than The Bellas and respect her more. Plus, the ONLY thing AJ said in her promo which started this whole thing off which wasn't completely true was the stuff about Natalya only being the business because of her family.

The fans in general have really never cared about the Bellas on the whole, and if they have its out of hate. The Bellas are naturally dislikable, everything from the way they carry themselves, to their attitude and how they act in character. I haven't seen many people who like them at all. Sure you have the odd poster on here who posts something positive about them but that is usually for either 1 of 2 reasons: 1) Their looks and 2) In reaction to AJ's push. That's it.

Hell I might be proven wrong in the future and Brie does get over positively but I highly doubt it. She is far from the best candidate to be feuding with AJ right now and I stand by that.

AJ is being cheered big across the board, I don't understand why they don't use that to turn her and then push another diva as a mega heel to rival her. It makes much more sense to just go with how the crowd is reacting than trying to force feed AJ as a heel and the Bellas as faces.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> they could have mentioned that the Rhodes would be in Battleground..would have sold the PPV...but instead, they just ignored it..didnt' even mention the stipulation for the title match, its like they don't want people to order it.


Well, Cody getting fired and Goldust not being signed with the company are a couple of reasons.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

but Brie has to be a good person because Bryan is....he's all about the business, I find it strange how he didn't date someone like AJ in real life because she loves the business too, but it is what it is, Brie can't be all that bad if he picked her....plus, once they get engaged, Brie and Nikki will probably leave the company again and she'll focus on the wedding and he'll continue to be a top guy.....so she' won't be around forever and life is good....then AJ, Paige and Emma will rule the roost.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> but Brie has to be a good person because Bryan is....he's all about the business, I find it strange how he didn't date someone like AJ in real life because she loves the business too, but it is what it is, Brie can't be all that bad if he picked her....plus, once they get engaged, Brie and Nikki will probably leave the company again and she'll focus on the wedding and he'll continue to be a top guy.....so she' won't be around forever and life is good....then AJ, Paige and Emma will rule the roost.


I was talking completely in terms of the Bellas ability and what they are like as performers and characters. As far as what they are really like, I'll admit I'm guilty to thinking they are pretty close to what they are like as characters in WWE but I've never bothered watching Total Divas to find out.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

The show was pretty boring in parts. I did like how Triple H and Stephanie were trying to stop the mutiny from the lower ranking men of the locker room. But just looking all those guys you could count off in order who was going down.

The Punk/Heyman confrontation and brawl was fun. But man, Ryback is really going to kill someone someday. That press slam into the table was absolutley nasty. Punk looked like he took all of it right on his right kidney or hip. For a guy who doesn't even take asprin, he's gonna be in a world of hurt.

The Rhodes brothers attacking The Shield was so awesome. It would have been a billion times better if they were wearing masks. Goldust being in make up was awesome though.

Dean Ambrose can cut a fucking promo. He's got a little Jake Roberts in him.

The main event was good and it was helped by a red hot crowd. The Roman Reigns Spear A Thon was great. I did love the brief standoff between him & Titus. I think WWE may have something huge down the line with Titus and Reigns.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

actually Nikki is very much the stuck up one..that's just how she truly is...she admits to not being very educated from a young age and she really cares about material things and money, and she's with Cena which says a lot. And Brie is more modest, she is very simple, doesn't want a mansion or a fancy car, is very earthy and is just laid back and doesn't want all that much, so Brie is actually pretty damn cool...her sister makes her look bad.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome show, just like last week. The Shield were awesome, Rhodes return was great, Stephanie with her full bitch mode was awesome and the main-event was a pretty solid wrestling match. Also, I'm loving Orton's new attitude.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

First two hours was pretty dull but the Punk segment turned it up and the ending of the show was great. I find the final hour pretty much made up for the lackluster first two hours.

Rhodes/Goldust invading the show :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That pop for CM Punk was fucking nuts. Holy shit.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i bet you're pissed at Ryback eh? almost killed your boy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> i bet you're pissed at Ryback eh? almost killed your boy.


:lmao What the fuck..


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That pop for CM Punk was fucking nuts. Holy shit.


 Duh. He was in Chicago after all.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what the fuck? he almost killed your boy.....you should be pissed, grrrrrr


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Duh. He was in Chicago after all.


Yeah, it's kind of like the reactions Cena gets in Boston...

oh wait...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they're going to Washington in October, Bryan's reactions will be through the roof like they are every night.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> they're going to Washington in October, Bryan's reactions will be through the roof like they are every night.


You mean the city or the state? I'm assuming you mean the state given that's where Bryan's from as well as the conversation on the previous page?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yep, they'll be in Seattle for Raw....


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i liked raw. i think watching it in 2 or 3 parts instead of one sitting really helps. if it's an especially crappy show, the 2 hours and 20+ plus can feel like an eternity.

only criticism was the way aj lost . wtf was that shite? made zero sense. just glad it ended relatively quick.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they should have done a War Games type build..would have been epic..or have Punk save Bryan instead of the job squad, looking back at it, that should have been the move.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao How do you not see Goldust in the crowd with his face paint on?


Must've put his hoodie up and put a Mysterio mask on or something :lmao


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder if (storyline wise) HHH has just made his biggest mistake by doing that to he Shield. Will the Hounds of Justice gt revenge on him, or will it jut be stupidly glossed over?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/TheDamienSandow/status/382591978875412481
> :lmao


Hypocrisy at it's finest, Sandow is just awesome.



Eddie Ray said:


> Punks newest incarnation is his best character to date. hes edgy with raw passion and a real thirst for blood. it easily outweighs his 2011 run which made him a little lame and Cena-ish.
> 
> I hope it continues to intrigue and gather him more fans.


I hear you, Punk has really found his groove as a face while remaining true to himself which has really given him a more organic feel to his character.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

More 'Backstage Creep' rton2, please 
:lol


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone got more details about the Ryback/Punk botch? Like, what actually happened for the botch?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> actually Nikki is very much the stuck up one..that's just how she truly is...she admits to not being very educated from a young age and she really cares about material things and money, and she's with Cena which says a lot. And Brie is more modest, she is very simple, doesn't want a mansion or a fancy car, is very earthy and is just laid back and doesn't want all that much, so Brie is actually pretty damn cool...her sister makes her look bad.


Agreed, that's why it's stupid when people attack both of them when Brie is the best out of the two.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Only thing worth a damn on this show was Punk's segment. Also Dustin should've appeared and been referred to as Dustin Runnels... not show up with face paint on, as Goldust.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The 11 on 3 match was entertaining it just had some really strange psychology.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet at Battleground, it will turn out that the punishment against the Shield was all a hoax and it was just to give the faces hope. and think they had hope.


----------

